# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Vos choix de tels ou tels chiens.

## Taysa

Alors voila pour ceux qui ont des chiens de races ( les autres peuvent aussi repondre mais ca sera moins cibler  ::  ) pourquoi avoir choisi cette race ?! 

Je demande car hier au club un monsieur m'a demander : quel interet d'avoir un pitbull ? Pourquoi ce chien est pas un autre ? 
Sur le coup je n'ai pas su repondre mais avec le recul la reponse je la connais tres bien  :Stick Out Tongue:  

J'ai choisi l'amstaff car c'est le seul chien a avoir des capacitees physique et sportive aussi performantes, un mental a toute epreuve meme si la race decline maintenant ..., donc vous pourquoi cette race et pas une autre ! Parceque je pense qu'on a tous une race de coeur  ::

----------


## mallo

Moi j'ai un coup de coeur pour les griffons. Bien que le "griffon" que j'ai eu était un croisé de croisé, il avait ce que j'apprécie le plus chez ces chiens : les yeux. Et c'est surtout leur regard qui me fait craquer ; ensuite, leur poil tout debout et la couleur qui diffère selon les croisements.
Donc voilà, mon chien préféré, c'est le griffon : griffon vendéen, griffon korthaal, etc

----------


## -Orl-

Alors moi j'ai un croisé Border Collie, BA et Husky.
Pourquoi ce mélange ? Parce qu'il s'agit que de race de chien de travail, et que cela donne un chien sportif, très obéissant, à l'écoute, joueur, et très fidèle à ses maîtres. Et pour moi ces critères sont très important.

J'ai aussi une croisée Border Collie et Setter.
Mais elle a énormément le coté Setter que j'apprécie moins (même si ça ne m'empêche pas de l'adorer ma puce  :: ), car dès qu'elle prend en chasse un oiseau ou suit une odeur, impossible de l'arrêter, elle ne voit plus que ça. Elle est aussi têtue.
Par contre les chiennes de chasse que j'ai eu était à chaque fois très très câline (c'est quelque chose que je ne retrouve pas sur mon mâle par exemple qui est plus dans l'optique de jouer que de faire des câlins) et très attachées à leur maître.

Je n'ai jamais eu de chien de race, mais si je devais en prendre un aujourd'hui, je me tournerais très probablement vers un Berger Belge Malinois, car j'apprécie chez eux leur obéissance (chien de travail), leur écoute (au club il y en a plusieurs, et ils sont toujours en train de regarder leur maître, ils sont très attentif), leur capacité physique et sportive.

On m'aurait posé la question il y a quelques années, j'aurais très certainement répondue que je prendrais un Border Collie, j'aime beaucoup cette race, mais en avoir un pur race ne me plairait pas car je pense vraiment qu'il est important pour eu de travailler sur troupeau, c'est là qu'ils me semblent les plus heureux.

----------


## Taysa

Le malinois nous au club on les apelent les chiens-robots lol  :Smile:  

J'aime beaucoup ces chiens mais je ne pourrais pas, bien trop facile a eduquer tu prend un chiot d'une lignee travail en general a 6mois le chiot est formé moi j'aime la difficulté le chien qui te tient tete quand tu donnes un ordre  :Smile:

----------


## itchika

Effectivement difficile à dire.

J'aime le Border Collie pour cet échange intellectuel qu'il y a avec le maitre.
J'aime le fait qu'il soit attentif, réceptif, réactif, volontaire, souple, travailleur, passe partout.

Franchement je ne pourrais décrire exactement le fondement de cette relation...

Pour résumer, j'aime être dans la nature, avec les bêtes et un brave chien sur lequel on peut compter comme un allier.

----------


## -Orl-

> Le malinois nous au club on les apelent les chiens-robots lol  
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ces chiens mais je ne pourrais pas, bien trop facile a eduquer tu prend un chiot d'une lignee travail en general a 6mois le chiot est formé moi j'aime la difficulté le chien qui te tient tete quand tu donnes un ordre


Oui, mais moi j'aime ce côté hyper obéissant justement.  :Smile:

----------


## Mayday

J'ai vraiment l'impression que le chien de travail vit pour son maître et ferait tout pour lui. Ca peut aboutir à des relations fortes entre le maître et son chien, qui a réellement envie de se surpasser et de tout donner pour faire plaisir à son maître.
J'ai choisi un chien sportif comme moi, avec une détermination à toute épreuve et qui ne recule devant rien. C'est un peu un challenge d'avoir un Staff / Pit bull issu d'une lignée de performance qui t'obéit au doigt et à l'oeil. Ca nécessite une grande complicité entre le maître et son chien.

----------


## itchika

> Oui, mais moi j'aime ce côté hyper obéissant justement.


Personnellement je n'aime pas trop l'hypernervosité du malinois mais comme toi j'adore ce côté hyper obéissant, à vrai dire j'ai besoin d'avoir des bons petits chiens soumis, je n'aime pas le désordre...  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> J'aime le Border Collie pour cet échange intellectuel qu'il y a avec le maitre.
> J'aime le fait qu'il soit attentif, réceptif, réactif, volontaire, souple, travailleur, passe partout.


J'aime également beaucoup le Border Collie pour les même raisons que toi, je trouve que c'est vraiment un chien ultra intelligent !

----------


## Mayday

pit / staff = poil court, petit gabarit ( mange pas trop, prend pas trop de place)

----------


## Taysa

> J'ai vraiment l'impression que le chien de travail vit pour son maître et ferait tout pour lui. Ca peut aboutir à des relations fortes entre le maître et son chien, qui a réellement envie de se surpasser et de tout donner pour faire plaisir à son maître.
> J'ai choisi un chien sportif comme moi, avec une détermination à toute épreuve et qui ne recule devant rien. C'est un peu un challenge d'avoir un Staff / Pit bull issu d'une lignée de performance qui t'obéit au doigt et à l'oeil. Ca nécessite une grande complicité entre le maître et son chien.


C'est justement ce challenge que je cherchais a relever et je l'ai reussi avec Taysa  :Smile:  Et j'ai adorer ce coté rentre dedans, defieur, franchement rien a redire je replonge pour 15ans encore sans hesiter. 
D'ailleurs le prochain va encore plus carburer  :Smile:

----------


## beapat

le dogue allemand, j'aime les grand chien, d'ailleurs quelque soit l'animal je voudrais un lapin géant.
le dogue allemand est sympa avec tous, calme, facile a vivre quoi. pas fugueur, ultra intelligent contrairement a ce que dise certain qui ne connaissent pas, respectueux. mon chien sait ouvrir les portes mais ne le fais pas si je lui interdit.
poil ras donc pas d'entretien. et je trouve leur physique très noble

----------


## skapounkette

Ma race de coeur c'est sans contexte le berger allemand. J'ai toujours été "fascinée" par ces chiens, je les trouve juste majestueux! J'aime aussi leur caractère, prêts à tout pour leur maître, ils peuvent être très speed mais aussi très calmes quand il le faut. Ils sont très à l'écoute de leur maître, cherchent constamment à lui faire plaisir etc... Bref, je suis juste fan  :: 

Chez mes parents je n'avais pas la possibilité d'en avoir un car mon père ne voulait que des petits chiens mais quand je suis partie j'ai adopté rapidement une femelle BA en fourrière. 

Plus récemment j'ai découvert les "pitbulls", je dois dire que ce sont des chiens qui ne m'attiraient pas du tout à la base mais j'en ai pris en FA pour lui éviter l'eutha (il était en fin de délai fourrière) et je dois dire que j'accroche bien même si niveau caractère c'est juste l'opposé du BA! Je trouve que c'est un vrai ptit clown, enfin il nous fait beaucoup rire à tel point que la FA risque bien de se transformer en famille d'adoption  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pitié non... Ton chien n'a rien d'un pitbull c'est un croisé staff assimilable a un pittbull a cause de cette loi a la con mais ce n'est pas un piTbull.

----------


## skapounkette

Oui je sais bien, c'est pour cela que j'ai mis des guillemets :-)

----------


## Marina63

Border collie pour son énergie, cette envie de travailler, le caractère souple, son intelligence, sa réactivité.
Tout simplement parce que ce sont de super chien de travail, qui me suivront dans tout mes délires, toutes mes activités.

----------


## flomyspra

Moi, je voulais un chien hyper gentil, pas aboyeur, sportif, de taille moyenne et j'ai fini par prendre une golden après beaucoup de réflexion. Je ne regrette pas, je l'adore mais elle est de grande taille et quand je dois la porter, si par exemple elle se fait mal et que je dois la mettre dans la voiture, elle est un peu lourde pour moi, ça m'angoisse un peu pour sa vieillesse car j'ai un escalier à monter. C'est pour ça que je voulais un chien pas trop lourd, mais bon pour le moment j'arrive à la porter. Pour la sportivité, elle ne l'ait peut-être pas tant que je l'aurai voulu mais pour la gentillesse, elle est extra. Elle n'aboie jamais, ne garde pas du tout, c'est ce que je voulais, je peux la laisser dans le jardin, elle est super sympa avec tous les gens qui longent le grillage, tout le monde l'adore.

Par contre, celle qui correspond le plus à mes critères de départ, curieusement c'est ma roumaine qui n'est pas de race. Elle est hyper gentille, un peu plus gardienne que ma golden par contre, elle peut aboyer un peu après des inconnus, mais dès qu'elle connait un tout petit peu, elle est adorable. Elle est de taille moyenne et vraiment hyper sportive. C'est celle qui peut le mieux partager mes activités sportives. Comme en ce moment j'en ai 3, je fais parfois des activités avec un seul, donc c'est elle que j'emmène pour mes activités à moi, la montagne, le vtt ou la course à pied. Ma golden n'est pas lésée car quand je fais ça, je l'emmène après au lac, la baignade étant son activité favorite et le 3ème a aussi ses balades avec moi. Mais seul ma roumaine est capable de vraiment partager mes activités, elle n'est jamais fatiguée et elle est très agile dans les passages un peu rocheux. C'est exactement un chien comme ça dont je rêvais, c'est pour ça que je n'arrivais pas à trouver une race. J'avais pensé au border collie mais j'avais peur de ne pas pouvoir assez le fatiguer car je travaille et ma roumaine est hyper énergique, elle a une copine border collie et il semblerait que ma chienne soit encore plus énergique mais par contre elle n'est pas du tout hyper active, elle sait aussi être calme quand il le faut.

Mais que ce soit l'une ou l'autre, je n'ai pas de préférences, même si la deuxième me correspond plus au niveau de ce que je voulais au départ, ma golden est un tel amour que c'est devenu ma race préférée, à condition qu'ils soient tous comme elle.  ::

----------


## sylviana

Moi, c'est le dob, ça n'étonnera personne.
Déjà, le physique; on dirait une sculpture. La peau toute fine, on voit les muscles et les veines qui se dessinent en dessous. Tout est parfait: la tête, le poitrail, la ligne de dos, les fesses...  Côté caractère, il est sportif mais pas non plus hyper actif, nerveux mais pas autant qu'un berger belge par exemple, obéissant mais pas formaté non plus. Et puis y a ce côté bourrin, têtu, toujours joyeux. Enfin, y a le côté fusionnel avec le maître, toujours collé, à vouloir toujours bien faire, hyper protecteur, hyper vigilant.

----------


## Poska

> Moi, c'est le dob, ça n'étonnera personne.
> Déjà, le physique; on dirait une sculpture. La peau toute fine, on voit les muscles et les veines qui se dessinent en dessous. Tout est parfait: la tête, le poitrail, la ligne de dos, les fesses...  Côté caractère, il est sportif mais pas non plus hyper actif, nerveux mais pas autant qu'un berger belge par exemple, obéissant mais pas formaté non plus. Et puis y a ce côté bourrin, têtu, toujours joyeux. Enfin, y a le côté fusionnel avec le maître, toujours collé, à vouloir toujours bien faire, hyper protecteur, hyper vigilant.


A chaque fois que tu parles du dob je ne peux pas m'empêcher de le faire lire à mon homme, parce que tu mets les mots exacts sur ce qu'il pense mais a du mal à exprimer. Bref mon homme a choisi un dob, pour les mêmes raisons que toi. Je sais qu'il voudra en reprendre un quand son vieux pépère ne sera plus là, et je serais pour à 100% parce que clairement c'est une race exceptionnelle (et dire qu'il y a 2 ans et demi je détestais cette race...).

Perso ma race de coeur niveau caractère c'est le rott, il correspond parfaitement à mon caractère et mon mode de vie.
Niveau physique j'aime les grosses gueules typées molosses mais pas trop et à poil ras genre cane corso ou boul'am (pas bully). Et beaucoup d'autres chiens de tous types et de tous croisements me font également craquer, et la liste s'allonge d'année en année, en fait je suis de moins en moins difficile en terme de physique de chien... et le caractère ben je m'adapte, et j'adore les défis.
Le prochain chien qu'on va bientôt adopter est un labrador (race qui ne m'a jamais attirée) têtu, fugueur, chasseur et pas du tout à l'écoute, bref tout le contraire de ce que j'aime a priori, mais j'ai hâte de l'avoir à la maison pour voir ce que ça donne  ::

----------


## sylviana

Le dob, c'est tellement mon coup de coeur que j'espère qu'un deuxième nous rejoindra d'ici l'été  :: 
Mais avec les critères que j'ai, c'est pas facile de trouver la perle rare.

----------


## Houitie

Moi à chaque fois que je voulais une race j'ai adopté une autre... 
Pour Filou je voulais un petit à poils ras genre ratier pour le coté passe partout sous le bras, bilan j'ai pris un chien de chasse de 15kg que je porte jamais et que je peux difficilement emmener partout. 
ENsuite je voulais un chien comme Filou... j'ai adopté une border ... coup de coeur... Cette race reste ma préférée et donc quand elle nosu a quitté j'ai cherché un border, longuement... et en vain. 
Bilan, j'ai adoptée une croisée beauceron. 
Donc ma race de coeur reste le border collie mais finalement le coeur et le caractere du chien joue plus que la race.

----------


## Taysa

Vous etes nombreuses pour le border dis donc ^^ perso cette race ne m'attire pas du tout tant physiquement que caractere, idem que le malinois c'est la facilitee d'apprentissage qui me "bloque".

Le dorbeman perso le jour ou j'ai une maison possible j'en reprenne un, je me rapele tellement de celui de mes parents si majestueux etc je trouve ces chiens magnifiques

----------


## Rousquanne

> moi j'aime la difficulté le chien qui te tient tete quand tu donnes un ordre


je peux te louer la mienne (en avatar) si tu veux  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> je peux te louer la mienne (en avatar) si tu veux


Je pourrais renchérir avec ma croisée Setter/Border qui est très têtue ! Taysa si tu veux un vrai défi ça devrait convenir !  ::

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

> Je pourrais renchérir avec ma croisée Setter/Border qui est très têtue ! Taysa si tu veux un vrai défi ça devrait convenir !


est-ce bien toi qui mets sa chienne à l'adoption avant euthanasie?
si oui je suis surprise de te lire ici, aussi détendue,
surtout en ayant vu ton autre poste ou tu cherchais des cobayes pour ta chienne,
je ne comprend plus trop la situation ?
est-elle en danger d'eutha ou pas ?
ou alors j'ai mal compris

----------


## -Orl-

> est-ce bien toi qui mets sa chienne à l'adoption avant euthanasie?
> si oui je suis surprise de te lire ici, aussi détendue,
> surtout en ayant vu ton autre poste ou tu cherchais des cobayes pour ta chienne,
> je ne comprend plus trop la situation ?
> est-elle en danger d'eutha ou pas ?
> ou alors j'ai mal compris


Je pense qu'il te manque un bout de l'histoire.  :: 
Je te mets le lien vers les réponses à tes questions, je ne voudrais pas polluer ce poste.

----------


## borneo

J'ai toujours eu des teckels, et j'adore cette race parce que ce sont des chiens intelligents, drôles, affectueux, têtus, bref, des compagnons extraordinaires.

Quand mon dernier teckel s'est retrouvé seul à la mort de son copain, il était très âgé, je lui ai choisi une copine calme, gentille, tolérante, douce et passive. L'anti-teckel : une lhassa apso. Je l'ai choisie en fonction de ses besoins à lui, et je ne l'ai pas regretté, elle a ensoleillé ses derniers mois.  :: 

Maintenant qu'il est parti, je me retrouve avec une Choupette qui ne correspond pas du tout à mon caractère ou à mes goûts.  :: 











Mais j'en suis tombée totalement amoureuse... moi qui suis dynamique, je passe des heures à la toiletter, je l'attends en balade, je la baigne et je la sèche au séchoir à cheveux, je la prends sur les genoux pendant des heures.... une vraie poupée Barbie.

Moralité : quand on aime les chiens, on peut craquer pour n'importe quelle race. Tiens, le prochain coup, je prends un "pitbull"  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Je pourrais renchérir avec ma croisée Setter/Border qui est très têtue ! Taysa si tu veux un vrai défi ça devrait convenir !


Roh tu sais ta chienne ne m'effraie pas puisque j'ai le meme souci avec Ganja ^^ mais exactement le meme hein sauf qu'elle n'a pas atteint la morsure encore sa tres grande obeissance et le fait que tres tres peu de mondes viennent chez moi limite la casse  :Smile:  
de plus j'ai repris le club et mine de rien meme sans etre en contact avec les autres et qu'il y est une ambiance decontractee etc ca lui a fais du bien

----------


## del28

> Moi j'ai un coup de coeur pour les griffons. Bien que le "griffon" que j'ai eu était un croisé de croisé, il avait ce que j'apprécie le plus chez ces chiens : les yeux. Et c'est surtout leur regard qui me fait craquer ; ensuite, leur poil tout debout et la couleur qui diffère selon les croisements.
> Donc voilà, mon chien préféré, c'est le griffon : griffon vendéen, griffon korthaal, etc


moi aussi je suis griffons / simili griffons. pour le regard, pour les poils dans tous les sens, pour le coté cabochard/tetu comme une mule. y a rien à faire, meme quand je pars avec une idée bien précise du futur loulou ideal, je reviens avec le meme type de chien. en général très à très très craintif est un plus. je me sens à l'aise avec les craintifs. j'aime les voir prendre confiance tranquillement, les voir devenir chien et plus pauvre petite chose effrayée par la vie.

pour le prochain, il faudra vraiment que je prenne sur moi. je vais avoir une maison et je voudrais un/une gardien/protecteur bien dans sa tête pour ma marmaille poilue (ma petite n'est que gueularde et gaulée comme une crevette et mon gros, au moindre danger,  part se cacher dans le premier trou de souris qu'il trouve, donc). Idéalement un malinois, justement pour le coté ''facile''

----------


## sylviana

Perso, je trouve pas du tout le malinois facile. Il a quand même beaucoup d'influx nerveux qu'il faut savoir gérer. Le berger allemand est à mon sens plus posé, pour celui qui veut un bon chien de garde sans le côté pile électrique.

----------


## itchika

J'aurais tendance à dire comme Sylviana.  :: 
On l'entend souvent aussi avec le border, et pourtant combien voit on de personnes qui ont des problèmes: chien ingérable, bourré de TOC qui passe son temps à courrir le long du grillage après les voitures, à fixer les chats, à aboyer à la moindre source d'excitation etc... 

Beaucoup de personnes me disent ne pas aimer le border, pourquoi? Parce que mon voisin en avait un, impossible de passer le tracteur sans qu'il vienne chopper les roues, parce que le chien de ma cousine a pincé mon enfant, parce qu'il est bête il tourne en rond sur lui même etc.

Je pense que ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier avec les chiens de travail, c'est qu'ils ont effectivement un énorme potentiel, mais s'il n'est pas exploité et maitrisé il dérive, comme un enfant surdoué qui galère en classe parce qu'il n'a pas un système éducatif adapté.

----------


## del28

le terme facile est probablement mal choisi.
très proche de son maitre, très à son écoute, bon gardien et très équilibré. enfin tous ceux que j'ai pu cotoyer étaient/sont comme ça.
berger allemand c'est impossible. ma chienne a été blessée par la ba de mon voisin. + une tentative de meurtre plus récente  :: 
elle est terrorisée par les BA, elle hurle si un BA l'approche de trop près. ils doivent avoir une odeur particulière, elle ne se trompe jamais de race. avec les malinois, aucun souci, elle est très copine avec ceux qu'on connait;

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Après mon rott je voulait un chien femelle , facile , speed , sociable et "polyvalent"
J'ai eu une croisée BA Malinoise et c'est super
Apprend tout rapidement , très fusionnelle avec moi , sociable , je peut l'emmener partout

Récemment j'ai découvert les qualitées d'une race inconnue pour moi jusque là : le cane corso , j'ai une pépette de 10 mois et j'adore
Elle n'est pas "travailleuse" mais rejoint ma bergère sur le reste : malgrés le gabarit elle est tonique , hyper-sociable , très proche de moi aussi , je peut également l'emmener partout

----------


## sylviana

Disons que pour moi, le malinois est un vrai chien de travail. Pour qu'il s'épanouisse vraiment, faut faire avec lui quelque chose de plus que des balades, même longues. Surtout qu'il adore bosser! Je trouve ça moins vrai pour les trois autres variantes du berger belge qui sont un peu moins speeds.

----------


## jenny02

Alors perso j'ai grandi avec une BA adorable elle a écouter tous mes premiers secrets... Une chienne adorable, très noble...

Puis à sa mort une beauceronne est venue à la maison, elle a sécher toutes mes larmes d'ado... Chienne super sympa, très attaché a sa famille, le côté speed aussi très sympa qui adorait jouer des heures durant à la balle, au ballon,... Deux races que j'ai adoré...

Ce n'est donc pas pour rien que je me retrouve avec mon croisé BA / husky et une croisée beauceronne... J'adore le coté berger, chien complètement amoureux de leur maman... Très fidèle... très pot de colle...

Sur le forum je suis tombé amoureuse du bull avec les chiens de bébéstane notamment... Je pense que mon prochain chien sera un bull,...

----------


## éliz

bin moi je me fiche totalement des races ou autres, jai un croisé berger, peut etre rott ou boxer, j'en sais rien et cela m'importe peu. c'est son caractère au refuge qui m'a attirée et son coté totalement stupide

et j'ai recupérée pour des raisons personnelles un berger allemand lof, bin moi qui etait passionée de cette race, javoue je déchante un peu. c'est un chien d'une lignée de travail qui n'a jamais travaillé et a vecu 6ans dans un jardin. il est pénible, pénible, pénible, malgrés des heures de promenades par jours, il couine il couine il couine j'en peux plus. il est chasseur comme pas permis bref, ce chien me fatigue à mort. en dehors de ça, il est hyper affectueux fidèle et obeit au doigt et à l'oeil malgré le fait quil n'ai jamais été éduqué

----------


## Galantine

Ben j'ai un golden pour son caractère hyper sociable.Avec les enfants il est parfait.
C'est sûr qu'il n'aura jamais l'obéissance d'un berger mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on recherchait.
Grosse préférence pour les chiens de chasse, à peu près tout les setters, les épagneuls, les longues zoreilles, les griffons....
Les borders sont magnifiques mais celui que je connais court après les voitures et fugue sans cesse.
Ce sont des chiens de travail.Quand on a ce type de chien il faut être en mesure de leur offrir la vie qui leur convient.

----------


## flomyspra

J'ai une amie qui a un border, une femelle. Je l'ai gardé plusieurs fois plusieurs jours et je la cotoie très souvent en balade avec mon amie. C'est une super chienne, c'est elle qui m'a fait craqué sur l'idée de prendre un chien. Elle est très obéissante même avec moi et vraiment parfaite. C'est vrai qu'avec mon amie ou quand elle est chez moi, elle est beaucoup sortie, mais quand elle est à la maison, elle est calme, plus que mes chiennes qui sont plus jeunes, pourtant la border n'a que 4 ans.
Je pense quand même que d'un chien à l'autre même dans une même race, il y a de grosses différences.

J'ai rencontré beaucoup de gens qui ont des golden donc la même race qu'une des miennes et j'ai remarqué de grosses différences d'un chien à l'autre. Ma chienne est très énergique pour un golden et très sociable avec les gens et avec les chiens, j'en ai rencontré des comme elle, mais j'ai rencontré aussi des goldens hyper calme, des pas très sociables avec ma chienne par exemple qui lui grognait dessus parce qu'elle allait faire la fête à sa maîtresse, la mienne laisse faire sans problème, elle vient juste faire la fête aussi pour pas que l'autre chien ait toutes les caresses mais ça reste très amicale. Et ce n'est pas une question d'âge car j'ai croisé des chiots golden très très calmes et qui ne cherchaient pas particulièrement le contact avec les autres personnes que les maîtres, la mienne même à presque 2 ans est à l'opposé, intenable en salle d'attente chez le véto parce qu'elle veut aller dire bonjour à tout le monde, humains, chiens, chats, hamsters...

Donc la race pour déterminer comment sera le chien, ça reste quand même assez approximatif.

----------


## danyhu

Aucune préférence!  Du temps où j'étais FA, j'ai accueilli une quinzaine de chiens (croisés et de toutes races) .... 15 amours!!!! 
15 merveilleux chiens reconnaissant de les avoir sortis de leur galère!

C'est le regard du chien qui me touche avant tout.

Mon plus grand bonheur est d'offrir une vie de rêve à un loulou qui a manqué d'amour peu importe la race ou le croisement.

----------


## itchika

> Donc la race pour déterminer comment sera le chien, ça reste quand même assez approximatif.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord personnellement.

Je pense que ça doit être le cas pour les races sélectionnées sur des critères morphologique, mais je pense aussi que la socialisation à l'élevage et l'éducation joue pour beaucoup dans le comportement du chien.

----------


## Noemie-

J'ai toujours eu des boxers mais je n'ai pas osé franchir le cap pour mon premier chien à moi. J'ai opté pour la croisé BA qui aurait pu être super obéissante et avoir l'envie d'apprendre comme tous les croisés BA  :: 

Au final je crois qu'elle me donne + de fil à retordre qu'un boxer  ::

----------


## flomyspra

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord personnellement.
> 
> Je pense que ça doit être le cas pour les races sélectionnées sur des critères morphologique, mais je pense aussi que la socialisation à l'élevage et l'éducation joue pour beaucoup dans le comportement du chien.


Oui mais ça ne fait pas tout. Quand j'ai pris ma petite golden, elle avait 2 mois et il y avait 2 petites femelles dans la portée, la mienne était déjà très extravertie et l'autre introvertie, c'est l'éleveur lui-même qui me l'a dit. Et on voyait déjà que la mienne était beaucoup plus énergique que sa soeur.

----------


## Galantine

flomyspra mon golden au même âge que ta chienne était tout feu tout flamme comme ce que tu décris.Un an d'éducation canine avec lui et c'était l'élève le plus turbulent du cours.
A 11 ans il est désormais plus posé mais d'après l'éleveuse sa mère avait le même tempérament très, très vif.
J'ai souvent croisé des goldens plus calmes que le mien mais de là à dire que ta chienne est très énergique pour un golden ben non, un golden normalement c'est vif.C'est l'image du chien guide qui induit en erreur.Le mien c'est clair qu'il n'aurait pas pu faire ça.
Après cela dépend de la socialisation du chien, mais aussi des caractères recherchés.Mon chien a des grands-parents britanniques et l'éleveuse nous a dit qu'ils aiment les chiens exubérants, imprévisibles.
On a été servis. ::

----------


## flomyspra

> flomyspra mon golden au même âge que ta chienne était tout feu tout flamme comme ce que tu décris.Un an d'éducation canine avec lui et c'était l'élève le plus turbulent du cours.
> A 11 ans il est désormais plus posé mais d'après l'éleveuse sa mère avait le même tempérament très, très vif.
> J'ai souvent croisé des goldens plus calmes que le mien mais de là à dire que ta chienne est très énergique pour un golden ben non, un golden normalement c'est vif.C'est l'image du chien guide qui induit en erreur.Le mien c'est clair qu'il n'aurait pas pu faire ça.
> Après cela dépend de la socialisation du chien, mais aussi des caractères recherchés.Mon chien a des grands-parents britanniques et l'éleveuse nous a dit qu'ils aiment les chiens exubérants, imprévisibles.
> On a été servis.


C'est bien un peu ce que je dis. Quand je dis énergique pour un golden, ça ne veut pas dire qu'elle n'est pas normale, comme je l'ai dis, j'en ai rencontré d'autres comme elle. La tienne a l'air du même caractère que la mienne, ma golden était aussi la plus dissipée des chiens au cours canin, elle n'arrivait pas à se concentrer, elle ne pensait qu'à aller jouer avec les autres chiens ou sauter dans les bras des autres maîtres ou même de l'éducateur canin. D'ailleurs quand il la prenait, pensant faire mieux que moi, c'était assez drôle car elle lui sautait dans les bras alors qu'il était pourtant très ferme avec elle. J'ai vu d'autres goldens qui étaient sages comme des images, et des chiots golden, pas seulement des adultes, je me souviens notamment d'un mignon petit chiot chez mon véto, je n'en revenais pas, il était tout calme, il ne ressemblait vraiment que physiquement à ma chienne au même âge, les propriétaires m'ont confirmé qu'il était très très calme. Et ce n'était pas l'éducation car en parlant de chiots, je parle de chiots de 2 ou 3 mois.
Je voulais seulement dire que dans la même race, les caractères pouvaient être très très différents.

----------


## itchika

flomyspra je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire.  :Smile: 

Je pense comme toi qu'il y a des caractères différents d'un individu à l'autre, mais qu'en choisissant une race on est quand même sur à 90% que les comportements fondamentaux propre à une race seront présents, comme l'instinct de chasse, de berger, la loyauté ou l'indépendance, l'influ nerveux plus ou moins pronocé etc.

Après je reste convaincue que la manière dont on élève les chiens joue aussi un rôle sur le caractère et comportement, de manière plus ou moins importante selon l'age et le vécu du chien.

----------


## MARIE79109

Ado, une dame a offert un caniche croisé à mes parents pour moi. J'ai aimé et chouchouté mon chien mais trop nerveux et on ne pouvait pas l'emmener partout.
Depuis un an maintenant j'ai une chienne, Lhassa Apso. Pour ne pas revivre l'expérience passée, j'ai longtemps réfléchie et j'ai choisie la race en fonction de mon mode de vie, de mon caractère et de ce que j'attendais de ma chienne.
J'ai aussi tenue compte des besoins de la race,de leur capacité d'adaptation à toutes les situations et cette race me correspond tout à fait

----------


## ninon

> C'est le regard du chien qui me touche avant tout.
> 
> Mon plus grand bonheur est d'offrir une vie de rêve à un loulou qui a manqué d'amour peu importe la race ou le croisement.


 :: Je vous rejoins complétement.Moi aussi depuis que je suis FA ,j'ai complétement changé ma façon de voir les chiens.et heureusemnt d'ailleurs pour les "sans race" et les" laissés pour compte"
Ce qui me gène c'est lorsque le choix sert à flatter l'égo

----------


## MuzaRègne

Choisir un malheureux qu'on va sauver d'un sort funeste, c'est aussi pour flatter l'ego  :: .

----------


## Kybou!

> Choisir un malheureux qu'on va sauver d'un sort funeste, c'est aussi pour flatter l'ego .


On ne s'appelle pas tous Narcisse ... Et heureusement ...

----------


## borneo

> Choisir un malheureux qu'on va sauver d'un sort funeste, c'est aussi pour flatter l'ego .


Bien vu  :: 


Je rejoins Marie : choisir un chien en fonction de son mode de vie, en regardant point par point, c'est un bon moyen de ne pas se tromper. 
Pour moi, la dernière fois que j'ai choisi un chien, le point le plus important était *QU'IL N'ABOIE PAS*.  :: 

Ben moi aussi, je suis tombée sur une lhassa apso. Jusque là je détestais les "chiens de mémé", mais depuis que j'ai ma Choupette, j'adore.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> On ne s'appelle pas tous Narcisse ... Et heureusement ...


Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des actes purement désintéressés  :: .

----------


## itchika

> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des actes purement désintéressés .


+1, après ce n'est pas forcement négatif en soit même, de faire des choses par estime.
En revanche une fois je parlais avec une dame en lui décrivant mes chiens, vient le tour de ma défunte mamie LoL que j'avais adopté à l'age de 13, elle me répond du tac au tac: ben moi j'ai fait mieux, j'ai adopté un loulou de 14 ans et en plus il est aveugle!
Oui bon ce n'est pas la course à qui fera la meilleure action...

----------


## ninon

> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des actes purement désintéressés .


Cet avis n'engage que vous tt comme la mienne d'ailleurs ,mais tant qu'à faire ,autant que cela serve à qlq chose si dans ce cas là  pour certains c'est une façon de se mettre en avant.Je préfére ce type d'orgueil mal placé que le choix d'une race pour faire valoir, genre:" j'aime les chiens à fort caractère parce que ce qui me plais c'est de montrer que je SAIS les éduquer"
Après chacun voit midi à sa porte,et l'important qlq que soit la manière de choisir c'est au bout du compte que l'animal que l'on choisit d'accueillir chez soi soit HEUREUX D'ABORD ,non ?
...et le reste n'est que "palabres humaines"

----------


## lealouboy

J'adoooore les malinois  :: 
Mon petit Coyot Boy est croisé malinois/griffon et il correspond pile poil au caractère que j'aime  :Smile: 
Il est curieux, sportif, attentif, obéïssant et très proche de moi  :: 
J'aime aussi le caractère du berger allemand mais j'avoue que je préfère les chiens de taille moyenne (le malinois est quand plus petit et léger surtout).
Et je surkiffe le caractère de ma Daïs, bien qu'il ne se rapproche d'aucune race particulière  :Smile: 

Taysa, le malinois est un chien "facile" au travail, bien plus qu'un amstaff à priori mais en tant que chien de famille, c'est l'inverse, il est plus facile de faire d'un amstaff un gentil chien de famille, de ceux que je connais en tout cas.
Le malinois, du fait de sa nervosité, redirige facilement son excitation en mordant et, mon amie educatrice en rééduque à la pelle suite à des morsures sur un membre de la famille.

----------


## Mayday

> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des actes purement désintéressés .


Ça ferait un bon sujet de discussion.

----------


## sylviana

> Ça ferait un bon sujet de discussion.


je crois qu'il y avait eu un topic déjà, mais il y a trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès longtemps.

----------


## nadybool

Un jour, j'aurais sans doute un berger allemand... Car j'ai grandit avec une chienne de cette race et que sincérement je les adores énormément...

----------


## Shali In-Wonderland

*P*erso, c'est le Rottweiler sans aucun doute !

*J*e suis tombée amoureuse toute petite de cette race, j'en voyais passer un de temps en temps en bas de chez mes parents qui vivaient en appart' à cette époque. J'ai adoré l'impression de force et de calme qu'ils dégagent, ils imposent le respect.
*I*l y a bientôt deux ans, j'ai eu une "opportunité" de devenir maître chien (le métier que je rêve de faire depuis toute petite) et on m'a demandé d'acheter un Rott.. Je trouve un élevage qui m'a l'air sérieux, j'appelle, on me dit qu'il ne reste qu'une femelle, hop coup de tête je la réserve... J'ai donc été chercher Fina  :Smile:  Mes parents n'étaient pas du tout chauds (ben oui.. Étiquette de chien méchant !), et quand elle est arrivée à la maison (j'habitais encore chez mes parents, qui ont depuis le temps déménagé dans une maison  :Stick Out Tongue: ) du haut de ses 5 mois elle leur faisait peur.. Surtout que quand on ne connaît pas bien la race, ils ont un regard qui peut paraître méchant alors qu'il n'y paraît rien. A l'élevage, elle vivait en chenil, arrivée à la maison elle dormait dans la véranda (mes parents ont un chien assez âgé). J'vous dit pas les nuits que j'ai passé dans la véranda, car elle ne savait pas rester seule au départ et ne connaissait pas la propreté.. Ça, + mon boulot, je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour tenir mais je l'ai fait ! Je dormais dans la véranda ou dans le canapé pour être au plus près si jamais elle manifestait un quelconque signe..

*E*lle et moi on s'est rencontrées le 27 Août 2010 et j'en suis tellement fière ! Je n'ai pas eu la chance de la voir toute petite mais je l'ai quand même vue grandir, s'étoffer pour devenir une belle Rottoto, au tempérament calme, sage, joueur, on se comprend comme si on se connaissait depuis toujours, je sais systématiquement dès qu'elle va mal, je peux y remédier au plus vite et elle me le rend bien. On a une complicité qui crève les yeux, on se comprend en un clin d'oeil, c'est une chienne équilibrée, stable, bien dans sa tête comme dans ses pattes, elle dégage une énorme impression de force, de fidélité, d'intelligence, d'endurance et de robustesse. 

*D*e plus, je suis sensible à l'histoire de cette race, qui voit ses origines naître dans la Rome antique, puis en Allemagne, et sa triste histoire pendant la guerre, où ils attachaient des bombes sous les ventres de ces Bouchers du Rottweil et les envoyaient derrière les lignes ennemies pour les faire exploser... 

*E*t malgré sa tronche de Rottoto, elle est adulée à mon club d'éducation canine grâce à ce caractère si souple et si sympa que j'aime tant. Elle aime tout le monde, même les cons, elle est totalement candide, veut jouer avec tout le monde, le monde est tout beau tout rose pour elle. Un peu comme moi ! Sauf qu'elle, elle n'est jamais déçue, maman veille au grain.  ::

----------


## blush

Mon type de chien, est lupoide. 
Niveau caractere, jaime les chien loup. Leur comportement extreme parfois dans la race de chien jaime beaucoup. Mais je n'ai pas du tout le profil pour en avoir un pour le moment. 

J'adore les croisé griffons, les chiens de chasse... Les croisé portes et fenetres.

----------


## popngum

Moi j'aime bien les bassets hound, les croisés table basse, les griffons poilus. Les chiens un peu rigolo en fait, les gravures de mode hyper bien foutus style husky, dob ou colley je trouve ça joli mais chez les autres en fait.

Après globalement je sais que je pourrai craquer sur tout et n'importe quoi vu que je prône l'adoption, ça se trouve dans quelques années j'aurai un chien hyper canon sur lequel tout le monde se retournera en me disant "Il est beauuu, on dirait un loup/un nounours, c'est quoi comme race?" (oui j'ai des copines qui ont un eurasier et un akita inu et c'est juste un supplice de sortir dans la rue avec elle :: )

Bref le baba hound c'est un peu ma lubie, j'aime ce côté un brin bonhomme, cool avec les autres, débonnaire mais en même temps avec un caractère un brin têtu qui fait son charme. Je suis pas trop fana d'obéissance, je cherche pas vraiment un chien qui m'obéit au doigt et à l'oeil (fin la base quoi) donc ça me va.

Sinon pour mon chien actuel l'épagneul breton a été un choix de mon père, il souhaitait un chien de chasse de type épagneul/setter/braque/springer. Du coup comme au refuge où on l'a adopté mon chien était le seul chien de chasse (ça doit être exceptionnel d'ailleurs, on en trouve tellement à l'adoption normalement). J'aime bien son côté un peu "soupe au lait", hyper attaché à son maître, vexé comme un poux avec son regard de droopy si on s'occupe pas assez de lui, ses énormes capacités d'adaptation.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Pour avoir eu un groenendael en garde (variété de berger belge noir à poils longs) qui est donc de la même race que le malinois, j'approuve : ce n'est quand même pas un chien à mettre entre toutes les mains, le côté "pile électrique" prenant le pas sur l'obéissance si le maître n'est pas constant dans son comportement et ne lui fait pas faire assez d'exercice. Ce sont des chiens très sensibles, beaucoup plus à mon sens que les BA, qui sont plus posés.
Bref, je précise que c'est un jugement sur un seul individu, je ne suis pas connaisseuse de la race, mais c'est franchement ce que j'ai ressenti au cours des trois mois passés en compagnie de Shadow...

----------


## Taysa

J'ai une connaissance qui a 4 groenendael bah c'est le calme absolu s'en ai meme impressionant ! 

Les malinois et ba du club sont tres excites toujours a trepigner etc

----------


## -Orl-

> J'ai une connaissance qui a 4 groenendael bah c'est le calme absolu s'en ai meme impressionant ! 
> 
> Les malinois et ba du club sont tres excites toujours a trepigner etc


Les malinois au club ou je vais sont très nerveux mais hyper obéissant, leurs maîtres arrive à les contenir.
Vous avez des expériences avec les tuervueren ?

----------


## Taysa

Ah ui hyper obeissant ca c'est sur, ils ne sont jamais attacher toujours coller a la jambe etc ! Meme en dehors du terrain de travail !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Shadow était d'une lignée "travail" groenendael, comme la plupart des malinois...
Je vous assure, c'est bien la même race, et s'ils ne sont pas correctement éduqués et avec l'occasion de se défouler, les groenendaels, malinois, tervueren et laekinois peuvent vite devenir ingérables. C'est vrai qu'il y aussi des lignées "beauté" qui, comme chez mes setters, doivent être plus "calmes"?

----------


## Taysa

Oui il y a les deux lignees ! Et il est vrai que si tu prend un malinois lignee travail tu prux t'accrocher derriere, perso ca m'attire pas du tout ce chien robot apres chacun son truc  :Smile:

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, c'est sûr, moi je suis setter gordon, c'est têtu mais quelle complicité quand on arrive à s'entendre! C'est un chien qui prend beaucoup d'initiatives, c'est ce qui m'attire dans cette race.
Après j'aime beaucoup la tête du staf, mais je suis trop lâche pour gérer l'impression de promener un tigre dans le regard des autres...
Je me rappelle chez le véto, un croisé staff m'a fait la fête dans la salle d'attente, muselé, tout fou d'amour... La muse a volé (elle devait être mal attachée) et son maître est passé par toutes les couleurs de l'arc en ciel. En fait, il avait peur que je porte plainte car tout la salle d'attente était témoin que le chien non muselé m'avait sauté dessus dans un lieu public...
Bref, si emmener son chien chez le véto pour ses rappels devient une expédition potentiellement mortelle pour le toutou, je vous admire d'arriver à gérer...

----------


## always

Pour avoir eu une américan staff je peux dire que se sont des chiens obéissants,affectueux,très proche de l'humain par contre il faut les sociabiliser dès leurs plus jeunes âges car ils ne sont pas toujours facile avec leurs congénères....

Maintenant nous avons un bull terrier c'est assez différent il est plus indépendant,plus foufou mais bon il n'a que sept mois mais se sont des chiens super têtus et très clown il ne faut pas avoir peur de répéter souvent la même chose car chez eux ça rentre dans une oreille et resort aussitôt lol

----------


## del28

non mais pour les BB vous parlez de chiens ''normaux'' vous (enfin ''normaux'', évidemment c'est pas du tout le qualificatif qui convient)
perso je pense à un doudou pas forcément jeune et fringant, qui aura la chance d'attérir à orgeval, qui sera sélectionné par mes potes agents animaliers qui me connaissent très bien et connaissent très bien mes chiens.
pour en avoir vu partir plus d'un à l'adoption, certes il y a des chiens qui ont besoin de travailler, aller en club .... et puis y a les autres. 
perso, j'aurai un ''les autres''

----------


## Taysa

Le regard sur nos staffs est tres dur a vivre, j'ai jamais etais emmerder pendant 5ans et la depuis mi-mars ca ne cesse plus j'avais meme craquer sur un male au refuge j'ai finalement renoncer car beaucoup trop de soucis deja en ce moment avec les voisins etc  :Frown:

----------


## always

> Le regard sur nos staffs est tres dur a vivre, j'ai jamais etais emmerder pendant 5ans et la depuis mi-mars ca ne cesse plus j'avais meme craquer sur un male au refuge j'ai finalement renoncer car beaucoup trop de soucis deja en ce moment avec les voisins etc


je te rassure le regard sur les bulls surtout blanc n'est pas mieux il s'est déjà fait traiter de pitt mdr
Sinon avec ma staff que j'avais eu a la spa j'avais aussi des regards de travers,des contrôles fréquents mais je m'en fichais royal les gens sont idiots a la base alors....et dès que nous avons un jardin nous reprenons une femelle staff ::

----------


## Mayday

Ouais c'est vrai que le regard des gens peut être pesant parfois.
On en entend des conneries quand on a ce type de chien. Mais à l'inverse c'est plaisant d'entendre, "ah en fait ça peut être gentil un pit" et de pouvoir contribuer à changer l'image que certaines personnes se font de ces chiens.

tiens always un pit qui ressemble à un bull  ::

----------


## always

> Ouais c'est vrai que le regard des gens peut être pesant parfois.
> On en entend des conneries quand on a ce type de chien. Mais à l'inverse c'est plaisant d'entendre, "ah en fait ça peut être gentil un pit" et de pouvoir contribuer à changer l'image que certaines personnes se font de ces chiens.
> 
> tiens always un pit qui ressemble à un bull


Surtout que se sont des chiens adorables la mienne en était bébête limite.... 
Oui je vois il a clairement du bull et du staff le pépère  ::  mais bon quand j'entend au club canin "si votre bull n'est pas lof et qu'une fois adulte il soit plus haut que la moyenne on pourra le prendre pour un pitt euh y a pas comme un soucis là!!!!!!

----------


## mimine

> J'ai une connaissance qui a 4 groenendael bah c'est le calme absolu s'en ai meme impressionant ! 
> 
> Les malinois et ba du club sont tres excites toujours a trepigner etc


il ne faut pas confondre la nervosité et le fait que les chiens soient frustrés (aboiement) ... 

Eros est un chien très calme mais qui chouine très vite de frustration (LE gros défaut du BA quoi). Je connais beaucoup de malinois (qui travaillent ou pas) et je peux dire que les bergers belges ne sont définitivement pas pour moi : ils sont trop "tout" (nerveux, speed, aux taquets..).

Je préfère le coté posé du BA, plus calme, plus obéissant avec moins d'influx nerveux. C'est beaucoup plus facile à canaliser en chien de famille qu'un malinois, dont les 3/4 de la production (puisque c'est la mode) proviennent de lignées travail et ne sont pas à mettre entre toutes les mains.

----------


## Kybou!

> Pour avoir eu une américan staff je peux dire que se sont des chiens obéissants,affectueux,très proche de l'humain par contre il faut les sociabiliser dès leurs plus jeunes âges car ils ne sont pas toujours facile avec leurs congénères....
> 
> *Maintenant nous avons un bull terrier c'est assez différent il est plus indépendant,plus foufou mais bon il n'a que sept mois mais se sont des chiens super têtus et très clown il ne faut pas avoir peur de répéter souvent la même chose car chez eux ça rentre dans une oreille et resort aussitôt* lol


C'est bien pour ça qu'ils ont d'aussi grandes oreilles !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je dirais pas que le bull est tetu mais totalement je m'enfoutiste plutot !

Nous kovu pendant longtemps on a cru qu'il etait sourd au point de taper sur des casseroles au dessus de la tete quand il pioncait qui ne le faisait pas broncher ^^

C'etait le genre quand tu l'engeulais a se tourner et te montrer son cul du genre parle a mon cul ma tete est malade  ::

----------


## always

> Je dirais pas que le bull est tetu mais totalement je m'enfoutiste plutot !
> 
> Nous kovu pendant longtemps on a cru qu'il etait sourd au point de taper sur des casseroles au dessus de la tete quand il pioncait qui ne le faisait pas broncher ^^
> 
> C'etait le genre quand tu l'engeulais a se tourner et te montrer son cul du genre parle a mon cul ma tete est malade


J'avoue c'est pas mal  ::  j'avoue que tu n'as pas tord mais se sont des chiens adorables mais par contre il ne faut pas être trop cool non plus car ils savent te mener par le bout du nez lol

----------


## Tisouen

> Mon type de chien, est lupoide. 
> Niveau caractere, jaime les chien loup. Leur comportement extreme parfois dans la race de chien jaime beaucoup. Mais je n'ai pas du tout le profil pour en avoir un pour le moment. 
> 
> J'adore les croisé griffons, les chiens de chasse... Les croisé portes et fenetres.



Plus un pour moi avec les chiens lupoïdes et les chiens loup. 

J'aime la complicité qu'un chien loup a avec son maître et qu'il n'aura pas avec quelqu'un d'autre. J'aime le côté du chien loup qui te dis "merde" s'il a pas envie de faire quelque chose que tu lui impose. J'aime cette intelligence qui te fais toujours te dépasser pour trouver des solutions aux problèmes. J'aime leur façon grosse brute de jouer. J'aime leur mimiques, leur force et leur endurance. 
Et évidemment j'aime leur physique.

Alors paradoxalement j'aime aussi les chiens super obéissant parce que ça simplifie la vie autant pour eux que pour nous mais pas le côté j'obéis sans réfléchir. 
Le chien loup s'il a pas une bonne raison de faire ce que tu lui demande il ne le fera pas.

Enfin ça c'était vrai pour la race au départ maintenant ça devient n'importe quoi et le chien loup devient BA dans son comportement (et parfois physiquement) à mon grand regret...

----------


## itchika

> Alors paradoxalement j'aime aussi les chiens super obéissant parce que ça simplifie la vie autant pour eux que pour nous mais pas le côté j'obéis sans réfléchir.


ça c'est Esmé, je lui dirais de sauter d'un pont qu'elle le ferait.  :: 
Pour cela que je l'appelle la niaise.  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ui enfin tu as aussi le chien qui obeis car il a une confiance absolue en son maitre ! 

Perso Taysa a suivi son maitre Florian (mon ex) une fois elle a sautee d un barrage de plus de 10metres de hauteur pour atterir dans la flotte (douze plages a tournon sur rhone 07300 ca fais partie des gorges de l ardeche pour ceux qui connaissent) bah elle a sautee avec lui a cote quoi ! 

Par contre je vous dis pas la brassee qu'il a pris tellement j ai eu peur et la chienne sui voulait recommencer ...

----------


## marjorie28

Pour moi ce sera le Lhassa Apso !!! pour son caractère et pour sa toison moi j'adore jouer à la poupée !!! même si trés trés trés tétu! il a un ans et demi et ne sait toujours pas s'assoire quand MOI je le veux !!!
J'adore aussi le golden pour son caractère bonne patte son intelligence et pour sa toison à brosser  :Smile:  ma monitrice en a un et il me connait bien quand j'arrive il sait que c'est calins et coup de brosse !!!
J'adore les chiens calmes et non sportif  :Smile:  comme moi  :Smile:  
J'avoue avoir jouer avec le chien de brigade (malinois) c'est assez impressionnant au début je n'étais pas trés ardi et le chien ma beaucoup tester et je pense que au bout d'une bonne dizaine de minute quand il a vu que je m'épuiser et que j'abandonnais d'essayer de me faire obéir il est venu de lui même et a obéi au doigt et à l'oeil par la suite j'ai été touché de voir se chien policier m'autoriser à lui prendre et lancer son précieux boudin !!! mais je n'aurais pas de chien comme ca chez moi le coté trop proche du loup me fait un peux flipper rott malinois BA bull etc ... j'adore mais je n'ai pas confiance dans leurs regards 
Moi il me faut du tranquillou  :Smile:  un beau labrador chocolat ou noir avec un regard doux ou le golden mais bon moi il me faut beaucoup de poil pour jouer à la poupée  :Smile:

----------


## yannn

Ma race préférée est le berger des shetland pour son caractère, un peu craintif mais si affectueux, pas dur de caractère, très doux, relativement petit, sportif et intelligent, il est parfait, c'est the dog.

----------


## Jalna

Il y a tellement de races que j'apprécie, que je ne sais pas si je pourrais en donner une en particulier. 

Mais j'ai une énorme préférence pour les Retrievers ... Ce sont des chiens exceptionnels, très proches de leurs maîtres, avec qui tu tisses des liens magnifiques-fusionnels. 
Ma Labrador Retriever était une chienne exceptionnelle, et même la chienne de ma vie.
Maintenant ma Flat Coated Retriever, me montre aussi son caractère parfait. 

Il y a d'autres races que j'apprécie comme le Bouvier Bernois (mon futur chien).

----------


## borneo

Pour voir si vous avez bien choisi votre chien, je vous suggère le test de la société canine.

Personnellement, ça a marché. En entrant les critères de mon choix (petit, docile, pas aboyeur, s'entend avec les chats...) je tombe pile poil sur ma Choupette (lhassa apso).


Quel chien est fait pour vous ?

----------


## borneo

Et quand je rajoute le critère "chien de garde" aptitude moyenne, il n'y a plus que le *lhassa apso.*

Là, franchement, je suis bluffée. J'ai effectivement choisi ma chienne à l'époque car elle était calme et gentille, pas aboyeuse, aimait les chats. Je ne pensais tout de même pas tomber à ce point sur "le chien idéal".  ::

----------


## yannn

lol aucune race de chien ne me correspond '-.
Je crois que c'est à cause de : appartement. Enfin je vis en maison mais dans quelques années je serais en appart donc... et les absences aussi.

----------


## Jalna

Pareil, à partir du moment ou j'ai mis grande race avec maison/appartement avec balcon, je n'ai plus eu aucune proposition.

----------


## yannn

Y'aura toujours ces à priori sur les chiens en appartement.
Même dans les SPA qui doivent quand même "évoluer", on voit encore chien surtout pas en appartement etc.

----------


## borneo

Ce genre de test ne peut pas tenir compte des EXCEPTIONS (maîtres en appartement qui sortent beaucoup leurs chiens). Ils ont tout à fait raison de conseiller de petites races tranquilles aux gens en appartement. On sait bien que la plupart des gens ne promènent leurs chiens que 5 minutes matin et soir.... sans parler des "chiens de balcon".

----------


## yannn

Oui c'est vrai je me rappelle encore de ma famille en Espagne, les chiens avaient une litière sur le balcon '-, des petits yorks mais qui auraient adorer se promener.

C'est sûr que les forumiens de rescue ne représentent pas la plupart des gens qui ont des chiens, sinon il n'y aurait plus de chiens abandonnés =).

----------


## borneo

> Y'aura toujours ces à priori sur les chiens en appartement.
> Même dans les SPA qui doivent quand même "évoluer", on voit encore chien surtout pas en appartement etc.


Les SPA sont pleines de chiens de gens qui sont passés de maison en appartement, de chiens qui hurlaient car jamais sortis, de chiens qui passaient la journée sur le balcon.

Alors non, ce ne sont pas des aprioris ridicules, ça part de leur vécu.

Je veux bien que certains maîtres en appartement s'occupent bien de leur chien, mais ce sont des exceptions. C'est tout à fait normal de ne pas laisser adopter un border collie à un étudiant dans une chambre de bonne.  ::

----------


## borneo

> C'est sûr que les forumiens de rescue ne représentent pas la plupart des gens qui ont des chiens, sinon il n'y aurait plus de chiens abandonnés =).


Exactement  ::

----------


## borneo

Mon "chien de coeur", c'est le teckel. Avec le questionnaire, je n'y arrive jamais, car je veux un chien qui n'aboie pas... 

J'ai toujours eu des teckels, je les adore. J'en ai les larmes aux yeux quand j'en croise un dans la rue... mais mes voisins me remercient d'avoir maintenant une lhassa... mes teckels leur ont tout de même pourri la vie pendant des années.

----------


## Jalna

Je ne suis pas d'accord. 

Par exemple le Jack Russel est un petit chien, mais avec le caractère d'un gros chien et qui a besoin de se défouler en conséquent. 
Du coup la vie en appartement, ne leur convient pas forcément et il y a justement beaucoup d'abandons, car les personnes font un raccourci petit chien = vie en appartement. 

Alors que les personnes qui prennent un gros chien, alors qu'ils sont en appartement, savent en majorité qu'il faudra beaucoup promener son chien. 

Le Flat par exemple, est un chien qui a besoin de se défouler, en ballade c'est un grand n'importe quoi de sauts, de courses et compagnie. 
Par contre dès que tu rentres à la maison, c'est un chien très calme, qui se couche contre toi et souhaite juste ta présence.
J'ai un jardin, alors ma chienne y va, quand elle veut faire un petit pipi, quand il fait beau etc... Mais l'hiver par exemple elle ne demande pratiquement pas le jardin, et la bronzette qu'elle fait dans le jardin, elle le ferait sur un balcon sans problème.
Du moment que l'on est avec elle, il n'y a pas de soucis. 

Et lorsque j'emménagerais dans mon appartement (avec balcon, c'est un critère auquel je tiens), je souhaite prendre un bouvier bernois.
Là pareil, on m'a dit que du moment qu'il sera avec moi, avec promenades bien évidemment, le chien sera heureux. 
Donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit bon de faire des raccourcis comme ça. 

Sans compter, que généralement le prétexte "on passe d'une maison à un appartement" est sorti à toutes les sauces pour les abandons. 
C'est une excuse que tout les lâches utilisent, parce que c'est l'une des plus "crédible". 
S'il y avait une adaptation, des promenades derrières, tout irait bien je pense.
En plus cette excuse est même utilisée pour des vieux chiens, et dans ces cas là je n'y crois pas du tout et ça décrédibilise encore plus ce prétexte.

----------


## yannn

Oui c'est pour ça d'ailleurs que j'attends pour prendre mon deuxième chien car dans 2 ans je vais me retrouver en pleines études et j'aurais pas le temps pour un border encore Loulou bon il aura 9ans, et puis perso il a beau être actif, 1H30 de ballades par jours et un peu d'agility le week-end lui suffisent amplement , tant qu'il voit des chiennes lol

----------


## yannn

> Sans compter, que généralement le prétexte "on passe d'une maison à un appartement" est sorti à toutes les sauces pour les abandons. 
> C'est une excuse que tout les lâches utilisent, parce que c'est l'une des plus "crédible". 
> S'il y avait une adaptation, des promenades derrières, tout irait bien je pense.
> En plus cette excuse est même utilisée pour des vieux chiens, et dans ces cas là je n'y crois pas du tout et ça décrédibilise encore plus ce prétexte.


C'est clair. J'entends et je lis cette phrase tous les jours. 
Celle-ci et une bon un peu moins grave mais qui m'énerve, ah mon jardin est énorme, mon chien est donc le plus heureux des chien.
Mon chien seul dans un grand jardin bon les deux premiers jours il l'explore puis il en a marre et reste devant la porte...
Après on peut très bien avoir un jardin et promener son chien tous les jours, dans mon village, il n'y a que des maisons et je ne suis pas le seul à promener mon chien.

----------


## borneo

Le questionnaire est bien fait : il ne conseille pas le Jack Russel aux gens qui veulent un petit chien tranquille.  ::

----------


## borneo

On a déjà longuement débattu de la question du chien en appartement. A part pour des passionnés (comme les gens de rescue, par exemple), je pense qu'il faut y réfléchir à deux fois.

Moi, j'ai un jardin. C'est parfait pour le pipi du matin et le pipi du soir. Bien sûr, je promène mes chiens tous les jours à l'extérieur, en général en forêt. 

En vacances, c'est en appartement. Eh bien quand tu as l'habitude d'un jardin, c'est une galère, le pipi du matin et celui du soir. Qui sort le chien ? Personne, donc c'est moi. Crotte à ramasser dans la rue sous l'oeil réprobateur des passants, crainte des chiens pas tenus en laisse qui déboulent en pleine nuit, etc

Bref, si je devais passer en appartement, je n'abandonnerait pas ma chienne (lhassa apso, déjà le parfait chien d'appartement), mais après elle, je deviendrais "tout chat".  ::

----------


## yannn

C'est clair que c'est pas facile tous les jours, quand t'es malade etc., le jardin  dépanne bien.
Perso je suis en maison mais avec jardin non clos donc c'est comme l'appart car 1minute sans laisse dans le jardin et plus de Loulou il va faire son petit tour, donc maintenant c'est jamais dehors tout seul à part (il revient toujours au bout de 10minutes mais il dérange tout le monde et surtout même si il n'y a que 10voitures par jours qui passent, j'ai peur qu'il se fasse écraser). 
Mais c'est clair que depuis mes 9ans je le sors tous les jours mais quelqu'un qui n'est pas habitué, ça doit lui faire tout drôle, surtout l'hiver quand il fait nuit.
Allez je vais de ce pas promener les chiens.

----------


## Tisouen

Moi je le trouve pas super bien fait ce questionnaire. Avec mes critères j'ai plus d'une centaines de races incluant pleins de chiens de chasse (alors que j'ai pas du tout coché la chasse) et pleins de chiens moins connus et avec un caractère pas forcément simple SAUF les chien loups et huskies. Et quand je décoche la case "vivra avec d'autres animaux" ça me les rajoute. Alors que ce sont des chiens qui ont besoins de congénères...

----------


## sylviana

Pour moi, le test tombe pas trop mal. Pas de dob, mais le rott, le bulmastiff, le cane corso, le matin de naples et le dogo canario. Un peu gros, quand même  ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi le chien nu chinois mui bof on repassera !

----------


## popngum

> Moi je le trouve pas super bien fait ce questionnaire. Avec mes critères j'ai plus d'une centaines de races incluant pleins de chiens de chasse (alors que j'ai pas du tout coché la chasse)


En même temps les chiens de chasse peuvent correspondre à tout un tas de personnes qui ne pratiquent pas la chasse.

Et moi ça me sort que aucune race n'est compatible. OKAAY super le questionnaire. Sachant que j'ai rien demandé de bien particulier ::

----------


## Claire & alexis

Moi j'aime bien changer de race et en même temps avoir des chiens adopté
Mais ma race de coeur c'est le Dogue allemand, car c'est le plus grand chien (j'adore les grands chien et encore plus la famille des molossoide) il est beau, musclé, gentil, c'est des gros nounours, bref j'adore !!!!

Pour moi plus une question de physique, je m'adapte à tout les caractères. ^^

----------


## Taysa

> En même temps les chiens de chasse peuvent correspondre à tout un tas de personnes qui ne pratiquent pas la chasse.
> 
> Et moi ça me sort que aucune race n'est compatible. OKAAY super le questionnaire. Sachant que j'ai rien demandé de bien particulier


Ma maman avait un braque de weimar (adopté au refuge) c'etait le top ce chien et pourtant jamais chasser !

----------


## skapounkette

> pit / staff = poil court, petit gabarit ( mange pas trop, prend pas trop de place)


ça m'a fait rire car Eliott (croisé staff de 22 kgs) mange autant que mon BA X lévrier de 40 kgs et plus que ma BA de 45 kgs  ::

----------


## Mayday

Mais c'est un gros sac ton Eliott  :: 
A quelques jours près le sac de 15 kg me fait un mois ici

----------


## skapounkette

> Mais c'est un gros sac ton Eliott 
> A quelques jours près le sac de 15 kg me fait un mois ici


Faut dire que Foster (le BA X lévrier) n'est vraiment pas un gros mangeur et que ma BA est rationnée à cause de son arthrose pour limiter la prise de poids donc au final en quantité il mange pareil que la tienne (le sac de 13,5 kgs dure 1 mois aussi mais bientôt il passe au BARF le loulou).

----------


## itchika

De toute manière ce genre de test sera peu pratiqué je pense.

Les gens tu leur dit que telle race est plus adaptée à leur mode vie, s'ils ont en tête une autre race ils suivront leur idée quand même...

----------


## Noemie-

hihi il me conseille le bouledogue francais comme race, ça me va  ::   mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse me suivre en rando celui là  ::  

Le premier test que j'ai fait ne m'a donné aucun résultat  ::

----------


## Tisouen

> En même temps les chiens de chasse peuvent correspondre à tout un tas de personnes qui ne pratiquent pas la chasse.
> 
> Et moi ça me sort que aucune race n'est compatible. OKAAY super le questionnaire. Sachant que j'ai rien demandé de bien particulier


Oui je suis tout à fait d'accord mais vu leurs questions hyper ciblées (genre tu coche garde on te sors doberman, BA etc) je pensais pas que ça me sortirait autant de chiens de chasse sans cocher cette case.

----------


## Taysa

> hihi il me conseille le bouledogue francais comme race, ça me va   mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse me suivre en rando celui là  
> 
> Le premier test que j'ai fait ne m'a donné aucun résultat


Detrompe toi meme si ils craignent la chaleur les bouledogues francais sont des chiens tres actifs, une amie en a 4 bah tention faut suivre le mouvement ^^ Apres c'est toujours pareil si le chien est toujours habituer au canape il en changera pas

----------


## Coquelicot

Moi j'ai une BA lignée de travail et un fox à poil lisse. Comme chien tranquille en appartement c'est raté... Mais bon je savais ce que je faisais en les prenant et j'assume mes 2 monstres. je n'ai jamais vu l'appartement comme un souci dans la mesure ou mes chiens sortent beaucoup et s'entrainent beaucoup (obéissance agility et ring). Donc pour moi l'appartement n'est pas un critère, mais la voiture si...
J'habite en ville et sans voiture je ne vois pas comment je pourrai emmener mes chiens en forêt, en promenade dans les parcs et forêts ou encore chez le vétérinaire et mon club canin.  J'ai fait le test également et il me propose 2 choix : le chien nu chinois ou le chien nu mexicain : conclusion je continuerai à choisir mes chiens moi même

----------


## blush

Pareil que Noemie, le Bouldogue French. Alors que j'ai dis uun chien sportif hihi

----------


## Fahn

Le test me propose tout sauf le staff  :: 

J'ai choisi cette race parce qu'elle correspondait tout à fait à ce que je recherchais : un chien proche de son maître, affectueux, courageux (euh... là pour Jedi, on repassera!), qui aime faire plaisir à son maître, extrêmement têtu (comme moi en fait, et j'adore ça!), un chien pas trop calme, sportif, mais qui peut aussi rester sur le canapé des heures, un chien sociable (animaux, humains), mais surtout parce qu'en ce moment, je pense que c'est, si ce n'est LA race, en tout cas une des races qui a le plus besoin d'aide, et qu'on retrouve le plus dans les refuges.
Jedi vient d'un élevage, il est donc LOSH/LOF, il correspond tout à fait aux caractéristiques exposées ci-dessus, sauf qu'il n'est pas courageux pour un sous, quand il a la trouille, il se cache dans mes jambes  :: 
Kaly, X staff (et dogue argentin peut-être?), reprend certaines qualités (proche de nous, têtue, courageuse, aime nous faire plaisir) mais par contre n'est pas vraiment sportive, la vraie chienne de canapé, et sociable bah euh... ça dépend (autant humains que chiens, elle a du mal, parfois). Maintenant, évidemment, on ne l'a pas élevée, on l'a adoptée alors qu'elle avait déjà 7 ans, je pense que l'éducation du chien depuis son plus jeune âge joue un grand rôle dans son futur caractère/comportement.
Smiley, X staff aussi, reprend toutes les caractéristiques de la race, sauf qu'elle n'était pas sportive, mais bon à 10-11 ans, un peu logique.

J'avoue avoir plus de mal à éduquer Volan, qui est un croisé portes et fenêtres, il obéit dès que je lui demande quelque chose, sans jamais rechigner, il fait tout ce qu'on veut sans jamais se rebeller. Mais je pense qu'il n'est pas très représentatif des races de son croisement, étant donné qu'il est très très peureux et visiblement traumatisé par un nombre incalculable de choses.
Je ne m'intéressais pas beaucoup à ce genre de chiens, c'était plus un coup de coeur pour CE chien-là. Je ne regrette en aucun cas qu'il soit là, ses progrès quotidiens font de moi une maîtresse très fière de mon Choupi.

Mais ma race de coeur est et restera l'American Staff, y a pas photo  ::

----------


## itchika

Ah force de parler du test je me suis décidée à le faire en me disant que de toute manière pour moi il serait évident qu'il me sortirait le border étant donné que j'ai coché chien facile à éduquer, maison avec jardin, chien de travail (sauvetage, troupeau). 

Et ben non!  :: 

Je vais le refaire voir à quel moment il aurait pu me l'éliminer, parce que pendant un moment il m'est resté un très grand nombre de races sélectionnées, étant donné que je n'avais aucun critère phyisique.

----------


## -Orl-

Pour le test au final, on me propose 47 races, mais y en a plusieurs qui ne devrait pas m'être proposer au vu de mes réponses.

Par exemple, j'ai demandée chien de moyenne et grande taille, et on me propose des bassets, teckel, bouledogue...
J'ai aussi demandée un chien de travail mais sans choisir "chasse" et la grosse majorité des chiens que l'on me propose sont des chiens de chasse.

Je retrouve aucune des races que j'aime dans le choix qui m'est fait.

----------


## cabepapsa69

Personnellement j'aime aussi beaucoup les amstaffs (comme beaucoup ici j'ai l'impression ^^), j'aime les chiens qui ont tout de même du caractère, avec qui on ne s'ennuie pas ! Ensuite j'aime les molosses en général, avec leurs bouilles de gros nounours, et qui sont adorables avec un peu d'éducation (mais ça c'est pour tous les chiens). J'ai rencontré récemment un croisé bouvier bernois/beauceron, je ne connaissais pas spécialement ces races, mais en tout cas lui est un A-MOUR, gros craquage pour ce jeune loulou (1 an et des poussières). Accueillant malgré qu'il ne me connaît pas, mais il est tout de même très proche de ses maîtres et on voit qu'il les 'protège', un peu têtu mais pas trop, et tout en muscles (bon il est tout le temps dehors à faire du sport aussi), parfait quoi !

----------


## lili2000

Pour moi, ma race préférée est le shetland. C'est la première chienne que j'ai eu (avec ma mère), il y a bientôt 15 ans. Nous avions choisi cette race car nous voulions un petit chien, avec un caractère facile (nous n'avions jamais eu de chiens), mais assez dynamique.
Nous n'avons pas été déçu (au début, problème d'aboiements intempestifs qui se sont passés avec le passage dans un club à l'âge d'un an et demi).
Nous l'avions prise dans un élevage.
Un mois après, ma mère a eu des remords et nous avons été à la SPA prendre un 2ème chien (nous voulions un chien calme, femelle, plutôt petit, finalement, nous sommes repartis (grâce aux conseils du personne de la SPA) avec une croisée chien-loup de 25 kg maigre qui venait d'être abandonnée pour la 2 ème fois) : c'était une vrai perle, vraiment parfaite  ::  (pas du tout le caractère des vrais chiens-loup)

depuis, nous avons eu différents chiens croisés (berger, labrador, caniche, rott ...) récupérés dans la rue ou pris à la SPA.
Mon chouchou reste le shetland puis le chien-loup puis les croisés (40 kg maxi et qui ne bave pas  :: ... : je marche au coup de foudre).

----------


## Taysa

Je crois que le staff meme ceux qui ne connaisse pas ou en on peur si ils en cotoient il finissent par adorer ^^ 

Meme ma mere qui n'aime pas du tout ce type de chiens a la base me volerait ganja si elle pouvait par contre elle n'aime pas taysa XD

----------


## cabepapsa69

Normal ils sont presque parfaits ces loulous ! C'est juste leur 'étiquette' qui fait peur à cause des médias, une fois qu'on connaît c'est sûr c'est craquage assuré !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ils sont parfait !

Avant la loi de 99 j'avais deja (du moins ma tante qui laissait chez nou h24) une femelle pit, depuis 14ans j'etudie a fond la race, les origines etc etc (j'ai que 24ans) et je ne leur ai encore JAMAIS trouver aucun defaut ^^

Par contre je suis hyper critique sur le chien, meme sur les miennes, je serais juge d'expos je garantis que les confirmations ca serait une autre histoire  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils sont parfait !

Avant la loi de 99 j'avais deja (du moins ma tante qui laissait chez nou h24) une femelle pit, depuis 14ans j'etudie a fond la race, les origines etc etc (j'ai que 24ans) et je ne leur ai encore JAMAIS trouver aucun defaut ^^

Par contre je suis hyper critique sur le chien, meme sur les miennes, je serais juge d'expos je garantis que les confirmations ca serait une autre histoire  ::

----------


## puce59320

mon 'coup de coeur' serait le bouledogue francais pour sa bouille mais  avec nos 2 salaires et leur nombreux soucis de santé je me suis  résignée.

Depuis que je suis née j'ai toujours grandis avec des  labradors en appartements et ils n'ont jamais manqué de rien et ont vécu  heureux car mon pére aime beaucoup promener. Depuis deux ans j'ai pris  mon indépendance et j'ai toujours dit un jour je ferais un heureux d'un  refuge. sa me rend triste de les voir comme sa car ils ont un coeur  comme nous et des sentiments aussi.

chose faite l'année passer,  mon homme accepte qu'on adopte un petit loulou qui m'appartiendra =) je  recherchais un petit chien et jeune car je ce que je recherche c'est de  pouvoir profiter ds années entières avec lui; j'ai un trop petit cœur  pour prendre un chien plus âgée =$ Alors voici Hector, petit york  terrier de 8 mois qui arrive a la maison. il est craintif, pas totalement propre mais comprend vite qu'il sera chouchouter a la maison. 

Malheureusement il s'est fait percuter par une voiture il y a un mois et n'a pas survécu... son collier a lâcher... 
Je ne suis pas encore prête a reprendre un loulou mais il m'a apporter *tellement*  que je suis prête a retourner dans un refuge pour faire un heureux! ils  ont beaucoup d'amour a apporter et même si ils faut tout leur  réapprendre j'ai une patience énorme pour ces petites boules de poils!
et je peux dire aussi que mon homme avait des préjugés sur les york et ne les "aimais" pas trop. Hector lui as fait changer d'avis =)

----------


## mylena

...il y a toujours eu des chiens chez mes parents,surtout des pinschers...race adorée par ma mére !!
..mon premier chien,fut un cocker noir !!....j'ai complétement craqué pour cette race ,dont j'aime le caractére...j'ai eu 3 femelles noires,et une blonde partage ma vie en ce moment..
pourquoi je craque sur le cocker ??...je ne sais pas..peut-étre parce qu'ils sont trés attachant ,pot de colle,mais quand méme un peu indépendant..cabochard,et tendre à la fois et ils sont assez exclusifs 
.leur caractére ressemble au mien..........et mon deuxiéme coup de coeur....ce sont les petits yorks !!!!depuis que j'ai adopté un petittou,dcd,il y a 2 ans....je suis accro à cette race de gros dur au coeur tendre....d'ailleurs un petit york senior est venu partager nos vies
....j'aime tous les chiens,mais dés que je vois un cocker ou un york......ça y est je craque!!.

...
..

----------


## 7677magali

Bonjour

et bien pour ma part j'ai craqué pour le Boton terrier

Je voulais un petit chien avec une bouille sympa, j'ai très mongtmeps cherché, lu, réflechi et j'ai découvert par hasard le Boston.

Que dire ce sont des chien ADORABLES, d'une gentillesse stupéfiante et très intelligent et parfois cabotin. Ils sont aussi un peu tétus mais on leur pardonne tout!!!!

Le mien adore tout il aime les autres chiens, les chats, les lapins, les oiseaux, les gens.... un vrai bisounours

Il est un peu plus sportif que le bouledogue français ( vigilance lors des grosses chaleur) et a un peu moins de problèmes de santé

Je peux le laisser seul sans qu'il ne fasse de betise et c'est un chien qui aboie très rarement

Quelques photos de mon loulou

----------


## girafe

contente de découvrir ce topic car j'ai souvent croiser des personnes adorant une race en particulier mais sans pouvoir me dire pourquoi
pour ma part j'ai ma chienne colley que j'adore bien sur mais pas côtoyé d’autres races et pas de préférence précise 
j'aurai plus tendance a craquer sur les bâtards de tous poils

----------


## Taysa

J'avais oublier ma race de coeur, oui parcequ'il y a le staff mais aussi les shar-pei, eux c'est vraiment the gros craquage total  :: 
J'ai eu mon 1er shar-pei Otello en 98 j'avais 10ans, il m'a quitter en fevrier 2008 mais ce n'etait que 10 années de bonheur ou il m'a suivi partout dans toutes mes galeres comme mes bons moments !



On rigole pas pour le collier trop grand j'avais 13ans mes parents refusaient d'acheter un collier j'avais casser ma tirelire et etait allez a pied au magasin lui acheter celui ci ^^

----------


## pistache69

Bonjour, une petite question en passant pr ceux qui me liraient.
Ce n'est pas d'actualité pour le moment mais un de ces jours, il se peut que je reprenne un chien (si mon homme ok).

Ma premiere (et unique chienne "à moi") chienne, Looping (en avatar) était une beauceronne qui m'a apporté tous les bonheurs possibles et elle étaits quasi parfaite (un seul "défaut" : elle avait peur des enfants, je ne l'ai pas habituée à eux assez tot, n'en ayant pas moi même). Bref, elle était ma compagne de ballades, de jeux, de calin, et était dissuasive, comme je le souhaitais, sans être du tout mordeuse (ses gros aboiements suffisaient). 
Si je reprends un chien, j'hésite malgré tout à reprendre un beauceron, car je ne fait plus autant d'activité extérieures qu'avant.. en plus, ma chienne n'aimait pas rester seule et aujourd'hui, je serais obligée de laisser mon chien seul plusieurs heures par jour (dans petit jardin avec niche)

bref, je ne trouve pas de race de chien qui n'aurait pas besoin de ballades fréquentes et quotidiennes (ballades plus le we), qui serait calme (une fois adulte), qui saurait (aimerait ?) rester seul en journée... j'avais pensé au Malinois : mais très actif, serait frustré avec moi, et je connais peu cette race qui semble délicate à éduquer car fort caractère. Idem pour le berger d'anatolie. Mais j'aime en général les grands chiens (ou moyens), à poils ras de préférence, et étant en maison, je voudrais un chien un peu gardien.

des idées ? en regardant les sites, pas trouvé LE chien qui me conviendrait le mieux, mais en fait ce chien là n'existe pas je crois car ils ont tous besoin de plus d'activité que je ne pourrais en proposer pour le moment....

En tout cas le beauceron est pour moi le plus beau des chiens... !!!

----------


## popngum

Tu ne pourrais pas le promener quotidiennement si je comprends bien?

Dans ce cas oui effectivement mieux vaut attendre que tes conditions de vie soient plus adaptées parce que tout chien, même le moins sportif, a besoin d'être stimulé en extérieur chaque jour.

----------


## pistache69

Je ne pourrais pt être pas ts les jours, ou peu de temps à chaque fois. Et comme tu le dis, tout chien a besoin de sorties extérieures quotidiennes. J'attendrai, oui je pense, car je ne veux pas rendre un chien frustré donc malheureux.

----------


## popngum

Oui mieux vaut attendre. Même un chien âgé ou d'une race très calme a quand même besoin de sentir de nouvelles odeurs et de rencontrer des collègues tous les jours si il est sociable :: 

Même avec un jardin, tout seul c'est pas très stimulant ni enrichissant.

----------


## Fahn

Oui, vaut mieux attendre alors, un chien a besoin de sortir chaque jour.

----------


## skapounkette

Je vais ptet dire une bêtise mais les chiens de refuge et fourrière sont ils vraiment sortis/stimulés chaque jour? Parce que quand je vois toutes les urgences eutha qu'il y a je me dis qu'un chien qui trouverait une famille serait certainement + heureux qu'enfermé dans une cage même s'il ne sort pas longtemps tous les jours. Bien entendu il ne faut pas prendre n'importe lequel, il faut bien se renseigner sur ses besoins, son caractères mais on voit souvent des chiens qui ne sont plus tout jeunes, assez posés et qui ne sont pas OK avec leurs congénères donc ça pourrait être une solution?

----------


## Fahn

Tout à fait, je rejoins ton avis.
Ceci dit, au moins une petite balade sur la journée, c'est le minimum.
Quand Stéphane et moi bossons tous les deux, les chiens ne vont promener que maximum une heure quand on rentre. Moi seule, impossible de gérer quatre chiens attachés en promenade, idem pour Stéphane, donc il faut qu'on puisse y aller ensemble. Ou faire deux ballades en sortant deux chiens à la fois, mais du coup, le temps de promenade est réduit.
Après, le WE, on les sort au moins deux/trois heures par jour, voire plus s'il fait beau mais c'est rare. Généralement, mes allergies nous obligent à rentrer avant la crise d'asthme  :: 
Et oui, il y a des jours où ils ne sortent pas du tout en promenade, parce que pas le temps/qu'il fait trop moche et qu'aucun ne daigne mettre la patte dehors (ce sont des princesses, mes chiens, faudrait pas que leur poil se mouille...). Mais à côté de ça, ils passent beaucoup de temps au jardin, jouent ensemble, et on les fait bosser chacun individuellement sur les ordres connus + apprentissage de nouveaux ordres pour les plus lents du ciboulot.
Mais on essaie quand même qu'ils aient 1h de promenade quotidienne en semaine, c'est rare quand on n'y va pas.

Maintenant, les jours où on ne va pas, les chiens ne deviennent pas fous non plus, ils ont tellement d'occupations à la maison que ça change pas grand chose. Mais quand on voit leurs tronches dès qu'on prend laisses et colliers, on remarque bien qu'ils adorent les promenades!

----------


## popngum

Je suis d'accord aussi, difficile d'être catégorique quand on voit le nombre d'euthas.

Après je pense que comme dit Fahn une sortie par jour ça reste un minimum à assurer, même quand on a un jardin. En plus pour le coup tes chiens sont plusieurs donc ils s'occupent aussi entre eux.

Là de ce que décrit Pistache un chien unique, seul la journée, sans forcemment de sortie quotidienne...ça me semble un peu compliqué quand même même si effectivement un vieux loulou solitaire et pas trop proche de l'homme pourrait s'y faire et être plus heureux chez Pistache que dans un box. 
C'est vrai qu'on peut toujours trouver des cas un peu exceptionnels mais dans l'absolu pour le coup j'aurai tendance à déconseiller l'adoption.

----------


## Fahn

Effectivement oui, dans le cas d'un chien seul, les promenades sont plus importantes.
Il faut que le chien se sociabilise en continu, qu'il voit des humains, des chiens. Et seul, il a plus de chances de s'ennuyer, donc la balade est une bonne distraction.

----------


## pistache69

bon... si je comprends bien c'est ou 0 ou deux chiens, c'est ça ? ::  là mon mec me quitte !))
Non, sérieusement, merci pr vos avis, ça m'est utile dans ma réflexion

----------


## Fahn

Non, pas forcément  :: 
Mais un chien seul a besoin de plus se dépenser, et de plus d'occupations, que plusieurs chiens qui vivent ensemble et s'occupent mutuellement.
Attention, c'est pas parce qu'ils jouent ensemble toute la journée et qu'ils s'occupent entre eux que je m'occupe pas d'eux, non plus  ::

----------


## girafe

Bonjour
je profite de ce sujet pour demander
y a t'il des personnes qui aiment et/ou connaissent bien la race Beagle?
 concernant le caractère,profil,défauts, qualités je ne sais pas ce qui est a prendre ou a laisser sur internet question infos

----------


## popngum

Je connais plus ou moins, un ami de mon père en avait une petite meute.

Très gentil, pot de colle, franchement des amours de chien comme tous les chiens de chasse (amis de la subjectivité bonjour :: )

Par contre ils n'aimaient pas du tout la solitude, c'était le genre on dort tous collés et avachis les uns sur les autres la tête dans le cul de l'autre et tout. Comme tous les chiens courants je pense qu'en général ils s'épanouissent vraiment au contact d'autres chiens et sont du genre très sociables.
Ils savaient bien donner de la voix aussi, et quelle voix :: 

Du coup en appart', un beagle tout seul je suis pas trop sûre du résultat niveau voisinage :: 

Après ils étaient assez lourdingues en ballades, c'était le genre à pister toutes les odeurs qui passaient dans la forêt, ils pouvaient suivre la piste d'un gibier 1 jour entier et se pointer le lendemain tout dégueulasses et crevés devant la maison. 
Bref, des chiens très endurants et pas au top du rappel pour résumer.
Bon après c'était peut-être l'effet de meute qui faisait ça, d'autant plus qu'ils étaient utilisés pour la chasse et pas vraiment brieffés au rappel, y a peut-être moyen d'arranger ça avec de l'éducation.

Du coup j'en garde le souvenir de chiens assez têtus quand ils avaient une idée (et surtout une odeur!) en tête. 
Une tendance à se transformer relativement vite en mini tonneau aussi, ils étaient goinfres comme pas 2 donc la friandise c'était aussi une manière de gruger leur côté têtu :: 

Bref je pense que c'est vraiment le chien top pour les gens qui cherchent un chien hyper sociable, qui ont déjà un chien et qui sont assez sportifs.

----------


## mimi30

Ma race de coeur ? Le rott, le rott et le rott ! Malgré sa mauvaise réputation et son délit de sale gueule, c'est un chien avec un coeur gros comme ça si on sait le gérer.
Ce n'est pas un chien à mettre en les mains de novices, c'est clair... Avec eux, il ne faut pas se rater. La sociabilisation surtout.
J'ai eu mes deux rotts adultes, le mâle à 17 mois et la femelle à 7 ans et je re-signe demain pour la même démarche !
Des chiens fiables, intelligents, très à l'écoute de leur maître, non aboyeurs, non fugueurs, non destructeurs, excellents gardiens autant à la maison qu'en balade (les miens se répartissent les tâches, un devant, l'autre derrière et ils échangent de temps en temps) sans pour autant réagir excessivement (jamais d'agressivité, qui que l'on croise, enfants, autres chiens, chevaux etc., mais ils restent toujours vigilants). Des pots de colle, des monstres de tendresse.
Etant FA depuis 8 ans ils ont toujours été habitués aux autres animaux et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème, que ce soit avec les chatons orphelins comme avec des autres chiens, canetons ou des chèvres ! A noter qu'ils vivent avec un springer, une pinscher naine et 3 chats.
Et en plus, ils sont beaux (sauf les hyper-typés avec leur tête de crapaud) !!
Par contre, ne pas s'attendre à de la délicatesse, ils sont puissants et ça se sent !!

----------


## Taysa

Les hyper typés c'est les seuls que je trouve joli ^^ 
je ne trouve aucune puissance a ces chiens, aucune prestance rien :| 

Seul un male a marquer mon esprit shaman un etalon tres repute et franchement pifou une pure beautee

----------


## mimi30

Chacun ses goûts...
Personnellement je trouve mes chiens très beaux, très expressifs et effectivement très puissants... Ne serait-ce quand lorsqu'ils se baladent avec un arbre dans la gueule lol.
Ne te sens pas obligée de dénigrer l'avis des autres, je ne trouve pas ça très gentil et c'est un peu facile je trouve :-). Merci !

----------


## Zed

Depuis que je suis enfant, on a eu des p'tits "batards" adoptés en LPA/SPA (croisé border, croisé épagneul, croisé griffon) et des "purs race" (loulou de poméranie, carlin, coton de tulear et chihuahua). Tous de véritables amour!  ::  

La croisée border était MA chienne. Un amour de chienne mais qui devait plus tenir de l'autre race (inconnue) que du border car une chienne plutôt calme et pantouflarde. Elle nous a quitté suite à des problèmes au coeur il y a quelques années maintenant mais j'avoue avoir garder un coup de coeur tout particulier pour les border collie.

Mon énooorme coup de coeur va pour les bull terrier. Je suis maintenant en âge (et apte financièrement) d'avoir un chien et j'ai bien évidemment sauté sur le moteur de recherche pour voir le bubu qu'il y avait à l'adoption ici mais ma petite amie est catégorique : ces chiens lui font peur (et accessoirement elle trouve qu'ils ressemblent à de gros rats ^^'). Pourtant c'est bel et bien leur physique atypique qui me fait craquer! Couplé à ça le fait qu'ils soit têtus, super joueurs et polissons (le coté je m'en foutiste décrit plus haut ^^), qu'ils soient (malgré tout ce qu'on peut en dire) de super chiens pour la famille bah ça reste vraiment la race qui me tient vraiment à coeur. Mais je me suis fait une raison pour le moment. Peut-être plus tard ...

Mon choix s'est pour le moment reporté sur un croisé border collie / bouvier bernois. Je ne connaissais pas le bouvier (enfin je voyais vaguement la gueule que ça avait) et m'être renseigné depuis m'a fait découvrir cette race. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ça ait un coté pantouflard qui colle vraiment bien à sa trogne de nounours. A voir si ils tiendront plus du border que du bouvier. J'irai voir les monstres samedi afin de savoir si ces chiots peuvent me correspondre (si ça n'est pas le cas, je repasserai par ici pour adopter je pense).

Et sinon, pour avoir eu un "ex beau-frère" ayant un Dogue allemand, je ne peux qu'approuver ceux qui ne jurent que par cette race. Si j'avais le terrain pour (et un salaire un poil plus élevé), j'aurai pu me tourner vers ces énormes gueules d'amour.


Juste pour conclure, le test m'avait donné les races "teckel, york, bichon, CKC et compagnie" ... Etant donné mon "aversion" pour les races que je qualifierai de "chiens à sa mémère" _(ne vous méprenez pas, si la passion de ma copine avait été le york ou le caniche, je les aurai aimé tout autant que les gros chiens; c'est simplement une manière de parler )_ donc moi aussi, je préfère trouver mes chiens par moi-même ...

----------


## ninon

> Ne te sens pas obligée de dénigrer l'avis des autres, je ne trouve pas  ça très gentil et c'est un peu facile je trouve :-). Merci !


L'est un peu "sectaire";parfois, "la"Taysa ! hein ! ::

----------


## Taysa

Faut pas le prendre mal lol  :: 

c'est juste le mot : puissance qui m'a fais bondir, parceque pinaise j'en ai connu des rotts et c'est tout sauf ca qui en ressort

----------


## mimi30

Je t'invite à la maison, tu changeras d'avis lol ! 
Il faut dire que peu de propriétaires de rotts s'en occupe comme il faut, ça en fait des machins gras et pantouflards...
A mon grand malheur, sur tous les rotts que nous avons dans la clientèle (un peu plus d'une centaine), 2 propriétaires seulement en sont dignes.
Alors qu'à la base le rott aime l'exercice et le travail, c'est comme ça qu'il est le mieux dans sa tête et dans ses papattes ! C'est une race qui n'est pas pour tout le monde est qui aurait dû rester uniquement pour passionnés avertis je trouve... L'effet de mode lui a causé énormément de tort.
Ceci dit je connais des staffs fainéants et avec 2 de tensions aussi (bon, ok, ce n'est pas la majorité des staffs, mais comme quoi tout dépend des maîtres !), et malheureusement quelques-uns sont très agressifs (merci les ptites racailles...). 
Mais c'est tout ce que je trouve à dire sur les staffs, je les adore ! Même si je trouve que très peu sont vraiment beaux, j'adore leur caractère, toujours joyeux, à faire la fête à tout le monde, ils sont trop craquinou !

----------


## girafe

merci pour ta réponse popngum

----------


## ninon

> mais comme quoi tout dépend des maîtres !


En tout et pour tout et ,ce, qlq soit la race

----------


## Taysa

Euh tout les rotts que je connais sont en RCI et en RING donc question pantouflards je doute ce soit le cas, ce sont des chiens gauches, lourds, desole mais pas le symbole de la puissance a mes yeux !  :Smile:  
Le prend pas mal c'est juste mon point de vue cela n'a pas empecher que mon ex conjoint devait prendre une femelle

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le seul rott qui a trouver grace a mes yeux, et pourtant j'en connais des eleveurs etc 
c'est  *CH. Bheer'shâ-am von der Kroning Keiser*
Rottweiler - Mâle Né le 11/06/2006




lui par contre c'est juste une pure beautée !

----------


## mimi30

Je suis d'accord il est magnifique !! Mais c'est un rottweiler digne de sa race, pas ce que j'appelle un hyper-type. Ceux que je trouve laid c'est ceux avec un très gros crâne, un museau très court et pointu et des grosses babines (par exemple :http://www.rotwis.com.ua/kennel/dogs/rotwis/n09_en.html).
Celui-là il est beau :-))) qu'en penses-tu ?:

----------


## itchika

Oula c'est vraiment moche les hypers types de rott (bon comme tous les hyper types), et puis ça ne fait pas du tout "naturel".

C'est ton loulou sur la photo?  :Smile:  Lui en revanche il a une bonne bouille à bisous!

----------


## Taysa

Moi j'aime l'hypertype chez le rott

----------


## Tisouen

Bon je suis pas très objective mais les rotts à mimi sont vraiment beaux. Surtout la femelle  ::  (mais surement parce qu'elle a une place particulière dans mon coeur et que je crois bien que c'est la première rott que j'ai vraiment connu). 

Et je rejoins ceux qui n'aiment pas les hyper types.

----------


## Taysa

Attention je precise quand meme, je ne trouve pas les rotts moches juste que je ne suis pas d'accord avec la description donnée  :Smile:

----------


## mortiana

très beau le chien sur la photo bonne bouille^^
personnellement j'ai un pointer, je n'ai pas vraiment choisis cette race j'ai eut un vrai coup de coeur, c'est un chien sportif qui peut me suivre quand je pars la journée en ballade ou quand je cours en forêt. J'aime aussi leur bouille avec leur grands yeux pleins de malice. Jun est très affectueuse très joueuse aussi, l’obéissance ce n'est pas encore trop ça mais elle est encore très jeune alors elle est encore en apprentissage. Le rappel à été très vite acquis et je ne changerais pour rien au monde.

----------


## Taysa

Rappel parfait sur un pointer ?! Suis sceptique lol 

Nan plus serieusement tu n'as pas de soucis quand elle flaire une piste ou autres

----------


## mortiana

parfais je n'irais pas jusque là lol mais a 95% du temps elle revient appart quand elle joue avec un autre chien là je peux siffler tant que je veux c'est cause toujours tu m'intéresses lol. Pour le pistage elle ne l'a jamais apprit et ça n'a pas trop l'air de venir naturellement chez elle xD chien de chasse en bois bonsoir mdr

----------


## popngum

C'est joli comme tout les pointer :: 

Tonique c'est sûr, mais j'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes particuliers de rappel avec ceux que j'ai connu non plus.

----------


## mortiana

après elle a ses humeurs des fois je peux l'appeler deux ou trois fois avant que madame veuille bien revenir mais en règle générale je n'ai pas à le plaindre. Je me plains par contre de son comportement en laisse si elle continue a prendre en muscle c'est elle qui va me promener elle tire comme une brute. J'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes sans grands résultat pour l'instant mais je persiste lol

----------


## mimi30

On l'aura compris pour Tayna seul les staff trouvent grâce à ses yeux lol les autres sont soit moches, soit lourds soit gauches ou encore j'men foutiste, chiens-robots ou forcément désobéissants lol !
Mortiana as-tu essayé le harnais Halti ?? J'ai quelques clients qui ont essayé sur des chiens puissants et/ou difficiles il parait que c'est pas mal du tout, et que le chien s'y fait très vite. Pas traumatisant, pas douloureux ni contraignant visiblement...
Et OUI un chien de chasse peut avoir un rappel parfait, mon springer a un rappel parfait, que j'ai mis 18 mois à bosser chaque jour car c'est un ex fugueur, avec mult ptites croquettes et câlins gagatisant lol. Mais maintenant même s'il voit un autre chiens, des chevaux, des gens etc j'arrive à le stopper au premier appel. Mais il a un très bon fond, j'avoue.
Ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas de ma pinscher (pour le rappel, pas pour le bon fond hein !)... cette chipie de mon coeur... Quand elle n'a pas envie c'est du genre : "Qui me parle ????". GRRRRRR...

----------


## bouba92

moi j'aime les bergers belges mélange de vivacité, force et intelligence, bien que ce ne soit pas des chiens faciles. Les tervueren, avec leur poils longs sont magnifiques; je prefere les lignées de travail, plus massives plutot que les tervu de beauté tellement fins qu'ils vont finir par ressembler à des colleys 
Je ne suis pas attirée par les types molosses, je n'aime pas trop leur physique et je ne les trouve pas tres futes

----------


## Tisouen

Moi je mets un bémol sur le halti, selon le chien (et/ou l'utilisation) ça peut quand même causer des lésions aux cervicales.

----------


## ninon

> On l'aura compris pour Taysa seul les staff trouvent grâce à ses yeux  lol les autres sont soit moches, soit lourds soit gauches ou encore  j'men foutiste, chiens-robots ou forcément désobéissants lol !


"ça ,c'est bien vrrrrai !!! " aurait dit la mère Denis ,de son temps(pour les vieux qui ont connu la pub)
C'est ça l'amour, parfois un peu aveugle ! (lol)
En tout cas ,elle a du en avoir des chiens avant car elle les connait tous, avec les qualités et défauts ,une vrai encyclo,Taysa,chapeau!!!!!

----------


## mortiana

je n'ai pas essayé mais elle tire tellement fort et des fois elle part d'un coup j'ai trop peur qu'elle se fasse mal avec un autre collier que le sien en cuir tout simple.

----------


## didou752

Pour ma part, en général les hyper types je ne suis pas fan sauf chez les rototo, c'est comme ça que je les préfère  :: . Concernant mes races préférées c'est assez écléctique: j'adore les chien loups tchèque mais leur comportement ne me correspond pas, j'adore les gros nounours et j'adorerai avoir un dogue du tibet mais là pareil, j'ai peur de ne pas savoir le gérer. Plus à mon niveau, les bergers belges. Mon seul souci serait de choisir la variété parce que je les adore tous, mais je crois que si un jour je passe le cap ce sera avec une petite femelle tervu sable. Sinon mon chien de coeur ben c'est ma chienne, il n'y a pas de race bien définie dans la bête, mais elle me correspond totalement à 100%.

- - - Mise à jour - - -
@Mortiana
Pour limiter un peu sa force, tu as essayée avec une laisse avec une espèce de gros ressort qui amortit un peu la force du chien? Sinon ben chaque fois qu'elle tire tu t'arrêtes jusqu'à ce qu'elle revienne au pied ( ouais les premières promenades sont trèsssssssssss longues :: ). Sinon faut essayer au clicker, mais j'ai cru lire qu'elle n'était pas hyper gourmande je crois  ::

----------


## cecile45

J'aime pas mal de race de chiens, mais quasiment tous des chiens moyens ou grands.

J'aime beaucoup les bergers australiens pour leur beauté, leur vivacité mais ce n'est pas un chien que je prendrai pour l'instant bien que je les trouvent magnifiques. J'aime beaucoup les bouviers bernois parce que tous ceux que j'ai connu était des vrais chiens de famille, des boules de tendresse, mais ça je verrai ça quand j'aurai une maison, donc c'est pas tout de suite (espéreront que j'y arrive quand même).
J'aime beaucoup les chiens loups également, pour leur caractère et leur ressemble avec les loups mais pour moi ces chiens ne doivent pas vivre seuls donc pour l'instant ce n'est pas un chien qui me correspond.

Les petits chiens que j'aime bien, parce que leur bouille me fait rire, c'est le basset hound mais je ne sais pas si j'irai jusqu'à en avoir un.


Et enfin, les deux que j'adore depuis que je suis petite, le beauceron et le rottweiler. Depuis toute petite je suis fan de ses chiens, d'abord pour leur beauté et ce qu'ils dégageaient quand j'étais petite, et ensuite pour leur caractère dévoué envers leur maitre, un peu têtu mais pas autant que du terrier, leur côté énergique mais calme quand il le faut, et leur côté brutus genre j'arriiiive et "BAM" qui m'a toujours fait rire parce qu'ils en font pas exprès. Ce sont vraiment deux races que j'adore et dès que je pourrai assumer mon chien je prendrai un rottoto adulte de ma spa ou d'une autre asso, mais si mon loulou de la spa est compatible chats le choix sera vite fait.

Après pour les rott, je trouve les hyper-types franchement moches, mais ça après c'est comme les races, ça dépend des goûts de chacun...

----------


## rea

Les races que j'aime sont nombreuses. Ceux pour lesquels j'ai vraiment un gros faible, c'est les races russes; caucase, berger d'asie centrale et terrier noir. J'aime tout chez eux, c'est simple. Mais, ce n'est pas des chiens faciles...
Parmi mes amours, le pit bull aussi, épagneul breton, le rott aussi, etc.

Je n'ai jamais adopté de chien.
Ils sont tous arrivés par accident, sauvé, puis restés car pas adoptés...
Je me retrouve donc avec une X teckel, et une pit bull, mais vraiment pas pur accident.

Résultats des courses, j'adore les caractères des deux, avec des bémols bien sûr. Gin, la X teckel et pas fidèle pour 2 sous, elle partirait avec n'importe qui, fait la fête à tout le mooooonde, elle est un peu fourbe aussi  :: 
Mais à côté de ça, elle est facile, obéissante, je peux la prendre partout, sans laisse si besoin, elle est drôle, amusante, câline mais pas pot de colle, douce, joyeuse, etc...
Lola, ma pit, c'est la bonté même. C'est un chien qui a une foi en l'humain absolue, et pourtant des peurs toujours très présente. Elle aime les gens, elle est gentille, douce, joyeuse et positive! Elle est toujours volontaire et quand elle ne l'est pas c'est juste par traumatisme. Elle est par contre têtue oui, mais obéissante malgré tout.

J'ai en ce moment 3 FA aussi. Une X BA, depuis chiot, gros bébé, facile, obéissante, foncièrement gentille et bonne pâte, adaptable au possible, c'est simple, tout lui va, un amour. Elle fait quelques bêtise par jeu dans la maison, et tire encore un peu en laisse, mais c'est du à sa taille et son âge. J'aime ce côté berger, j'aime les chiens obéissant, et non, le côté têtu ne me manque pas...

Donc oui, dans un monde parfait, j'adorerais toujours avoir ce tendême, ou alors un X épagneul et l'une des grosses races citées plus haut. Au final, je sais que j'aurais ce que je trouverais sur le pas de porte, comme d'hab, et ça me va  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

> Les petits chiens que j'aime bien, parce que leur bouille me fait rire, c'est le basset hound mais je ne sais pas si j'irai jusqu'à en avoir un.


Le basset Hound n'est pas vraiment un "petit chien", il est court sur patte c'est tout ! il fait facilement 30kg voir un peu plus ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ca a la classes les basset-hound  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cecile45

> Le basset Hound n'est pas vraiment un "petit chien", il est court sur patte c'est tout ! il fait facilement 30kg voir un peu plus ...


oui c'est vrai mais pour moi ils sont courts sur pattes et j'aime plus les moyens/grands, donc dans ma tête c'est des "petits" chiens  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## popngum

J'adore les babas aussi avec leur tronche si atypique, bon après vu leur morpho (chien lourd + court sur pattes) le truc qui me fait peur c'est la gestion de leur vieillesse. Après je sais pas, j'ai jamais eu ces chiens mais dans le genre le basset artésien normand me parait plus "sain", dans le sens plus léger.

----------


## mortiana

@didou752: oh oui très longue je confirme xD interminable même des fois. Je n'ai jamais testé la laisse avec le ressort j'ai une longe que j'utilisais quand je faisais de l'équitation

----------


## loulouk

J'ai eu toutes sortes de chiens à la maison que se soit chez mes parents, à moi ou en FA, des plus petits aux plus grands, croisés ou de races.
Le chien de vie et de coeur par excellence pour moi reste le staff, un chien parfait bien que plein de paradoxes
tétu mais obéissant, actif en extérieur mais posé en intérieur, gardien sans être aboyeur à outrance ou " tête de con ", 
d'une infinie patience envers les bambins de tous poils .
Un chien racé et trapu sans être lourdingue, qui n'a qu'un seul maitre ( du moin en ce qui concerne la mienne, j'en ait vu d'autres qui auraient obéis à n'importe qui ) 

bref pour moi el chien parfait,

à la mort de ma chienne j'ai repris un staffie ( on m'avait dit staff mais oh surprise lol ), adopté car allait être euthanasié,
je retrouve chez lui des traits de caractères de ma chienne mais bien plus électrique ( d'autant qu'il fait du spinning ),
je l'adore bien sur c'est MON chien, il cohabite avec un mastin espagnol, un teckel et 2 chats ( quoi que l'un d'eux se prend pour un chien de type border je pense  ::  ), mais malgrés tout le chien de ma vie reste le staff, et je pense que dans quelques années ...

----------


## Taysa

La a beau etre denigrée et jugée, quand un staff traverse votre vite il n'en ressort jamais !!!! 

Je viens de faire adopter deux staffs par des gens qui ne connaissaient pas juste au contact de taysa et ganja et je sais que c'est pour beaucoup comme cela. Quand on apprend a connaitre ces chiens c'est que du bonheur pour ma part loi ou non rien a foutre j'aurais toujours des staffs

----------


## loulouk

perso osef de l'opinion des gens,
ma fifille est morte à l'âge de quasi 15 ans ( à 2 mois près, ma loute est morte la veille de la siant valentin, ouille )
et j'ai trouvé ça bien trop court !
je resigne pour 15 ans dés que possible  ::

----------


## yannn

Et j'ai une question, pour ceux dont leur race de coeur est très rare sur rescue ou sur les sauvetages, vous seriez prêt à adopter en élevage?

Cette idée me trotte dans la tête car plus tard, mon rêve est d'avoir une sheltie mais ça me fait de la peine par rapport à tous les chiens qui périssent en refuge...

----------


## loulouk

alors, moi clairement non,
mais étant donné le nombre de staff ( ou de mastin puisque je suis tombée en amour de la race depuis que j'ai adopté le mien même si mon premier choix reste le staff ) qu'il y a en refuge, malheureusement je n'ai que l'embaras du choix ...

----------


## Lou

Mes races de cœur c'est Berger Hollandais et Border Terrier.
Donc oui pour ces races là je me tournerai vers un (bon) élevage si j'en reprends, mais ça ne m’empêchera pas de prendre un chien en refuge, au coup de cœur. Vu que je craque pour tout ce qui est typé berger, j'aurai embarras du choix également  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Et j'ai une question, pour ceux dont leur race de coeur est très rare sur rescue ou sur les sauvetages, vous seriez prêt à adopter en élevage?
> 
> Cette idée me trotte dans la tête car plus tard, mon rêve est d'avoir une sheltie mais ça me fait de la peine par rapport à tous les chiens qui périssent en refuge...


J'ai moi-même une sheltie, c'est vrai que c'est très rare en refuge (heureusement) on arrive à en voir parfois des réformés d'élevage.
Ma première avait été achetée en élevage (c'était notre premier chien, on s'est rattrappé rapidement avec des adoptions). La seconde vient également d'un élevage mais elle s'est révélée être non -confirmable donc j'ai pu l'avoir à un prix plus raisonnable, à 10 mois. Je l'ai stérilisée rapidement.
Pour trouver des annonces il faut aller voir sur des forum plus spécialisés comme :
http://sos-colley.forumactif.com/c2-...land-a-adopter

----------


## yannn

Oui au moment voulu, je regarderai sur ce forum.

T'as des photos dans galerie photo??

Je pense aux réformés d'élevage et si j'ai déjà un chien jeune pour faire de l'agility etc., je me tournerai sûrement vers une femelle d'élevage en retraite. 

Mais je pense que je préférerai prendre un jeune car quand je l'adopterai, mes chiens auront 5ans et 11 ans.

----------


## Poska

J'ai 2 chiennes "retraitées" d'élevage, elles sont arrivées à 4 ans, ce n'est pas bien vieux  ::

----------


## sylviana

La retraite, en élevage, arrive tôt...
Moi, je ne pourrai pas acheter; ce n'est pas dans mes convictions. Pourtant, un temps, j'ai été tenté, en voyant que je ne trouvais pas de dobinette à l'adoption correspondant à mes critères. J'avais d'ailleurs pensé aux retraitées d'élevage, sauf que le problème était le même: rares sont les dobs vivant en bonne entente avec des chats...

----------


## yannn

4ans, oui ça va, ça dépend si je ferai de l'agility avec elle etc.

----------


## lili2000

> Oui au moment voulu, je regarderai sur ce forum.
> 
> T'as des photos dans galerie photo??
> 
> Je pense aux réformés d'élevage et si j'ai déjà un chien jeune pour faire de l'agility etc., je me tournerai sûrement vers une femelle d'élevage en retraite. 
> 
> Mais je pense que je préférerai prendre un jeune car quand je l'adopterai, mes chiens auront 5ans et 11 ans.


Non, je n'ai pas de photos dans galerie photos, j'en ai quelques anciennes lors de ma présentation ( bonjour ) et d'autre ou on voit ma shetland sur le post d'Aito ( Aito chien de Guadeloupe,1 an, amputé, en FA (41) sous Atout Bout D'Pattes )

Les réformés peuvent parfois être jeunes sinon, il y a comme moi, les non confirmable (trop petits, trop grand, manque de dents, cryptorchidie...) qui sont souvent plus jeunes mais rarement gratuit.

----------


## D-elphine

> Mes races de cur c'est Berger Hollandais et Border Terrier.
> Donc oui pour ces races là je me tournerai vers un (bon) élevage si j'en reprends, mais ça ne mempêchera pas de prendre un chien en refuge, au coup de cur. Vu que je craque pour tout ce qui est typé berger, j'aurai embarras du choix également


au cas où on a une type berger hollandais à poil long dans notre refuge; pitounne elle s'apelle: un amour !!!!!!

----------


## Roadrunner

> Et j'ai une question, pour ceux dont leur race de coeur est très rare sur rescue ou sur les sauvetages, vous seriez prêt à adopter en élevage?
> 
> Cette idée me trotte dans la tête car plus tard, mon rêve est d'avoir une sheltie mais ça me fait de la peine par rapport à tous les chiens qui périssent en refuge...


Je me pose la même question car j'ai le même souci (avec d'autres races)...
Et si tu ne trouves pas de sheltie, vas-tu changer de race ou te tourner quand même vers un éleveur ? Cette question s'adresse également aux autres adoptants potentiels qui vivent ce cruel dilemme.

----------


## girafe

Je me posait la même question il y a peu et je crois que non je n’achèterait pas en élevage
je craque sur les bouviers australiens et je pense que la race pourrait me correspondre 
y en a une sur le forum d'ailleurs mais pour le moment je peut pas adopter
mais si j'adopte je ne souhaite pas autre chose qu'asso ou refuge et je trouverait surement un chien a qui je conviendrait et qui me conviendra peu importe a quoi il ressemble
et puis je me dis que les chiots d'élevage sur les quels je pourrait craquer trouvent très vite des familles alors qu'en refuge ils attendent parfois très longtemps

----------


## yannn

Ben je sais pas trop mais j'espère arriver à trouver  :Smile: .
Tout façon j'aurai toujours plusieurs chiens si tu veux.
Dans le futur, je pense me limiter à 3, et dans les 3, je veux un sheltie.

Oui mais les non confirmables trouvent pas de famille non?
Enfin c'est pas le problème de payer qui me pause un problème plus l'optique d'adopter un chiot alors que comme le dit girafe, il y a plein de chiens en SPA, même si c'est pas de notre faute, les chiens méritent d'être adoptés.
J'y réfléchis jour et nuit en ce moment à cette question, car les sheltie c'est vraiment le chien parfait, ma chienne a un peu près le même caractère et j'adore.

----------


## Roadrunner

> et puis je me dis que les chiots d'élevage sur les quels je pourrait craquer trouvent très vite des familles alors qu'en refuge ils attendent parfois très longtemps


c'est aussi ce que je me dis mais, dans mon cas, j'ai en plus le même problème que Sylviana (je n'ai pas posté dans ton sujet car je ne sais pas trouver les mots mais je suis comme ça  ::  à chaque fois que je vois ton pseudo) :




> Moi, je ne pourrai pas acheter; ce n'est pas dans mes convictions. Pourtant, un temps, j'ai été tenté, en voyant que je ne trouvais pas de dobinette à l'adoption correspondant à mes critères. J'avais d'ailleurs pensé aux retraitées d'élevage, sauf que le problème était le même: rares sont les dobs vivant en bonne entente avec des chats...


Mes critères sont très restrictifs : il me faut un chien "OK TOUT" (= congénères, enfants, chats, volaille, lapins, animaux de ferme) et c'est rarement le cas de mes 5 ou 6 "races de rêve"... et pourtant je ne me vois pas avec une autre race ni avec un chiot issu d'un élevage... C'est un sacré casse-tête !




> Oui mais les non confirmables trouvent pas de famille non?


Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais j'ai constaté que les chiens à oreilles coupées (donc non confirmables) comme les dobs et les boxers étaient très recherchés, bien plus que ceux du standard actuel et donc confirmés. Certains en profitent d'ailleurs pour les vendre plus chers que les confirmés/confirmables !   ::

----------


## yannn

Mais je parle des shelties  :: . Tout façon tous mes chiens seront soient shelties soient croisés mais avec un caractère proche du sheltie et de taille moyenne (10-20Kg) avec des poils longs. 

Moi aussi je veux une chienne jeune ok chiens...

----------


## Poska

Quand j'étais ado j'étais déjà pro PA à fond, je pensais que tous mes chiens viendraient de refuges. Et puis je suis tombée sur une photo de cane corso dans un magazine, et c'est devenu LE chien que je voulais.
Sauf qu'à cette époque (pas si lointaine au final...) les cane corso on n'en voyait nulle part, personne ne connaissait, donc dans ma tête ça a été un sacré dilemme pendant plusieurs années: en acheter un en élevage ou pas?
Et puis ce chien est devenu plus connu, plus populaire, plus à la mode... et aujourd'hui il y en a plein les refuges, je n'ai que l'embarras du choix. J'ai fini par avoir mon cane corso, mais pas besoin de l'acheter, elle m'est "tombée" dessus, ma mémère retraitée d'un élevage multi races. 
Alors maintenant j'ai tendance à dire que même si on veut une race précise, il faut parfois être un peu patient, mais on finit toujours par trouver son bonheur en adoption.

----------


## yannn

Oui et puis en plus c'est pas pressé donc d'ici 5ans, y'aura bien une petite sheltie relativement jeune qui va me tomber dessus ^^.
Avant j'étais plus berger australien mais je préfère le caractère doux du shetland.

----------


## Roadrunner

@ yannn : je répondais à ta question sur les non-confirmables *en général*.  ::   Ce que je disais c'est que si les gens veulent à tout prix telle ou telle race, comme elle est relativement rare, ils (moi y compris) sont prêts à prendre un chien qui ne correspond pas au standard actuel pour X raison.

@ Poska : tu as eu de la chance ! C'est vrai qu'avec les races nouvelles il suffit de patienter quelques années, mais avec les races anciennes, à moins qu'une pub, un film ou une célébrité ne les remettent à la mode, on n'en trouve pas, même en cherchant pendant des années.  ::

----------


## Poska

Mais les shelties j'en voie très régulièrement dans la rue, il y en a si peu que ça à l'adoption? 

Roadrunner: de la chance oui et non, je suis bien dégoûtée de voir ce qu'est devenue la race...

----------


## yannn

Oui j'ai cherché sur plusieurs sites et il n'y en a qu'un de 10 ans. Bon après c'est peut-être la mauvaise période car dans les ils ont été adoptés il y en a des jeunes etc et puis comme je serai majeur, la distance ne me dérange pas.

----------


## Roadrunner

> Roadrunner: de la chance oui et non, je suis bien dégoûtée de voir ce qu'est devenue la race...


Je m'en doute ! Je parlais de la chance d'avoir trouvé ton bonheur : à la fois ta race et dans un refuge, donc OK pour tes 2 critères. Mais je pense que tu avais compris. 

Le cane corso me plaît bien aussi, j'ai découvert son existence il y a quelques années, quand j'ai commencé mes recherches sur les races que je connaissais déjà et le CC est apparu dans la liste des chiens qui correspondaient à une grande partie de mes critères !  ::   Du coup il est dans ma liste de second choix (car trop grand et trop lourd pour moi mais...)

----------


## D-elphine

il n' y a pas de mal à acheter un chien chez un *excellent* éleveur professionnel après faut être sûr de son coup et ne pas tomber sur un margoulin déguisé !

----------


## Kybou!

> Je m'en doute ! Je parlais de la chance d'avoir trouvé ton bonheur : à la fois ta race et dans un refuge, donc OK pour tes 2 critères. Mais je pense que tu avais compris. 
> 
> *Le cane corso me plaît bien aussi*, j'ai découvert son existence il y a quelques années, quand j'ai commencé mes recherches sur les races que je connaissais déjà et le CC est apparu dans la liste des chiens qui correspondaient à une grande partie de mes critères !   Du coup il est dans ma liste de second choix (car trop grand et trop lourd pour moi mais...)


Pour ma part, c'est ma race de coeur avec le staff et le dogue allemand !  ::  Sinon pour répondre à la question posée, je n'irai jamais acheter un chien dans un élevage pour ma part (race de coeur ou pas) mais je ne critique pas les gens qui le font (pour autant qu'il s'agisse d'un BON élevage évidemment) ... Quand je vois les chiens qui s'entassent ici dans toutes les rubriques, je sais qu'à l'avenir, je continuerai d'adopter ...

----------


## girafe

> il n' y a pas de mal à acheter un chien chez un *excellent* éleveur professionnel après faut être sûr de son coup et ne pas tomber sur un margoulin déguisé !


Non pas de mal,d'autant que les bons éleveurs pro çà existe et que selon les personnes et leur attentes çà peut être le bon choix
c'est peut être aussi une question d'habitude et point de vue
certaines personnes adoptent en élevage uniquement,elles ont leurs raisons,bonnes ou mauvaises et ne changeront pas d'avis

----------


## yannn

Sur rescue, je trouve pas la race "Shetland" dans l'outil de recherche d'adoption :/.

----------


## Kybou!

Faut le dire à Killy Yann  ::  ... Je pensais qu'il pouvait être dans la partie des bergers mais il n'y est pas non plus ...

----------


## Poska

C'est parce qu'il n'y en a pas à l'adoption actuellement  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah, la liste ne reprend pas ttes les races mais uniquement celles qui sont à l'adoption en ce moment sur le forum ?  ::

----------


## D-elphine

par contre pour moi on n' adopte pas chez un éleveur on achète ou on prend (s'il donne un adulte par exple), l' adoption je réserve ça au fait d'aller chercher un chien en refuge, je tiens à le préciser car le terme "adoption" donne parfois un sentiment de bonne conscience même si on adopte chez un particulier qui fait faire chaque année une portée à son unique chienne.
rien à voir avec le sujet mais je tenais à le préciser  :: 


je pense que le shetland est peu répendu en adoption car facilement revendable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est parce qu'il n'y en a pas à l'adoption actuellement


ben oui mais comment on fait pour mettre une nouvelle annonce si la race n'y est pas ?

----------


## Poska

> Ah, la liste ne reprend pas ttes les races mais uniquement celles qui sont à l'adoption en ce moment sur le forum ?


Oui c'est ça  :: 
La race shetland apparaît bien dans la liste lorsqu'on rédige une nouvelle annonce, mais dans la fonction recherche elle n'apparaît pas, seules les races présentent à l'adoption à l'instant T apparaissent quand on fait une recherche.

----------


## Kybou!

Ah Poska, que ferait-on sans toi ...  ::

----------


## Poska

Je ne fais que répéter ce qu'a expliqué plusieurs fois Algo dans le forum technique  ::

----------


## flomyspra

Ce n'est pas non plus une honte de prendre un chien d'élevage. Je l'ai fait pour ma golden dans un élevage où la personne qui s'en occupait était vraiment un passionné, il m'a d'ailleurs donné plein de conseils intelligents. Et je n'ai absolument aucun regrets. Il faut aussi savoir se faire plaisir, si on a un coup de coeur pour une race particulière, c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'elle nous correspond parfaitement.
Je n'avais jamais eu de chien, j'ai eu le bonheur d'avoir un chiot, maintenant j'ai une super chienne de 2 ans. Et ça ne m'a pas empêché après d'adopter une chienne et d'en avoir un autre en FA qui va certainement rester chez moi. Ma première chienne m'est bien utile avec les 2 autres car elle est hyper sociable et ça a beaucoup aidé ses compagnons qui sont craintifs.
Ce serait à refaire, je referai exactement pareil par contre si j'en ai d'autres un jour, c'est très probable que ce sera un chien de refuge. 
En fait, celle qui me correspond le mieux dans mes activités et dans ma vie de tous les jours, c'est la deuxième que j'ai adoptée, en plus elle est hyper proche de moi mais j'adore aussi la gentillesse et la sociabilité de ma première. Bien sûr, j'aurai pu prendre un golden en refuge, mais elle n'aurait peut-être pas été comme la mienne que j'élève depuis ses 6 semaines. et comme j'étais débutante j'ai trouvé que c'était pas plus mal qu'on s'éduque ensemble.

----------


## Roadrunner

> il n' y a pas de mal à acheter un chien chez un *excellent* éleveur professionnel après faut être sûr de son coup et ne pas tomber sur un margoulin déguisé !


Non, aucun mal, on n'adopte pas chez un éleveur pour les mêmes raisons que dans un refuge, c'est tout, ce n'est pas une question de faire bien ou mal (c'est en tout cas mon opinion). 

D'un côté je voudrais un "chien de personne" parce que ça correspond à mon éthique et que j'ai grandi en récupérant les éclopés de la vie qui venaient à moi, je n'ai jamais eu "le luxe" d'aller choisir une bestiole en refuge, j'ai pris ce qui se trouvait à ma porte ou qu'on me donnait "sinon je l'abandonne à la SPA".  ::  Et d'un autre côté je voudrais un animal à pédigrée (je dis "animal" parce que c'est valable pour les chiens et les chats) pour l'aspect esthétique (même si c'est tout à fait secondaire... mais quand même !  ::  ) mais surtout pour avoir des garanties sur sa santé et son caractère, parce qu'avec les croisés, c'est forcément la loterie. Et comme tous mes éclopés sont morts jeunes à cause de problèmes de santé  ::  quand je vois les copains avec leurs LOFs et leurs LOOFs qui arrivent à dépasser les 10 ans, j'avoue que je les envie ! Mais alors mon côté Sainte Rita revient au galop et me dit qu'il faut bien que quelqu'un s'intéresse aux corniauds, ils ont le droit d'avoir une vie heureuse eux aussi... Mais alors mon côté "j'ai déjà beaucoup donné" revient au galop et me chuchote que j'ai gagné le droit de m'accorder le luxe de choisir un animal pour la 1ère fois de ma vie... Bref, vous l'aurez compris : je ne sais plus sur quel pied danser !  :: 
Mais pourquoi je n'ai pas gagné au loto l'autre jour pour pouvoir jouer les BB et en adopter plein plein plein ???!!!  :: 





> Oui j'ai cherché sur plusieurs sites et il n'y en a qu'un de 10 ans.


Je pense que pour les croisés, beaucoup de refuges les classent dans la rubrique "colley" ou carrément dans le fourre-tout "berger".

----------


## yannn

Oui pour attirer les gens, il y a des croisés shetland par exemple et quand tu vois le chien, voilà quoi des fois, rien à voir à part le poil...
Mais je le trouverai mon shetland, en 5ans, il y a des chances quand même ^^. Même si je veux une jeune sociable mais bon obligé car j'adore l'agility, et j'aurai plusieurs chiens (loulou, zelda, ma sheltie).

----------


## Kybou!

> Non, aucun mal,* on n'adopte pas chez un éleveur pour les mêmes raisons que dans un refuge*, c'est tout, ce n'est pas une question de faire bien ou mal (c'est en tout cas mon opinion)


Je voudrais juste réagir là-dessus pq pour moi, on *achète* dans un élevage et on adopte dans un refuge, c'est foncièrement différent (du moins à mon sens) ...

----------


## girafe

J'aurait tendance a être d'accord avec toi Kyboul! c'est pas vraiment la même chose
Sinon tout bête mais physiquement je préféré les croisés et autres bâtards et pour çà les refuges sont parfaits :Big Grin: 
après si c'est vraiment pour le physique ou la race...
Et puis chacun ses envies,attentes,motivations... pour acheter ou adopter

----------


## yannn

J'ai bien réfléchi et quoi qu'il arrive, ce sera un sauvetage, et puis quand je vois mes deux loulous, je me dis que mes croisés sont aussi biens et puis dans ma vie, j'aurai l'occasion d'adopter plusieurs shetland, j'ai le temps.

----------


## Peachcats

Moi j'ai adopter ma petite Nina (saltarina) il y a 5 mois sur rescue. 

Je recherchais un petit chien, femelle, ok chiens, chats, enfants, propre, facile à vivre. J'aimais bien les petits chiens poils longs, je n'avais pas de races précises, puis je suis tombée sur ma ptite Nina sur son post il y avait une vidéo et ça a été le coup de coeur, voilà comment je l'ai "choisie". 

Et au final je ne suis pas déçu, elle accepte les chatons nouveaux né et de toute âge, les autres chiens, les enfants, c'est ma grosse patate d'amour <3

----------


## foufie40180

ce topic est très interessant , je trouve qu'on apprend beaucoup par l'expérience des un et des autres ... Par contre ce qui m'a un peu interpellé c'est la personne qui dit avoir acheter un chiot golden des l'age de 6 semaines dans un excellent élevage , je trouve ça un peu paradoxal car un "excellent" eleveur ne place pas ses chiots a l'age de 6 semaines mais a minimum 10 semaines (idéal 3 mois minimum il me semble) . 
Je pense beaucoup a l'adoption , les "excellent " éleveurs ... mon compagnon reve depuis bien longtemps d'avoir un dogue allemand (pour le moment on a bien le temps ) mais on y pense !! et justement je me posais la question ( adoption ou excellent éleveur) sachant que j'ai une rott de deux ans et demi (acheté chez des particuliers méa culpa je ne reproduirais pas cette erreur tout simplemnt je ne me rendais pas compte de tous ces abandons .... je suis famille d'accueil maintenant pour rattraper ma connerie de jeunes inculte :-) lol ) . 
Le rott est une race vraiement j'arrive meme pas à décrire tellement j'aime ce caractère ... mais je pense que quand on aime son chien , et aime avant tout son chien et non sa race mais quand meme je dois avouer que Féria (ma louloute) m'a fait vraiement découvrir cette race ! ( à la base c'était la chienne de mon ex car la sienne était décédée donc je lui avait offert et quand on s'est séparé ben il n'en voulait pas heinh !! mais vu que c'est moi qui l'ait socialiser, éduquer et aimer depuis ces deux mois j'ai pas hésité une seule seconde a la garder ) !! en tout cas ce topic est interessant de par les avantage et inconvénient de certaines races ....

----------


## flomyspra

> Par contre ce qui m'a un peu interpellé c'est la personne qui dit avoir acheter un chiot golden des l'age de 6 semaines dans un excellent élevage , je trouve ça un peu paradoxal car un "excellent" eleveur ne place pas ses chiots a l'age de 6 semaines mais a minimum 10 semaines (idéal 3 mois minimum il me semble) . 
> .


C'est moi qui ait dit ça et je me suis trompée, elle avait un peu plus de deux mois, deux mois et une semaine il me semble puisque elle est née un 4 août et que je l'ai eu le 11 octobre de la même année.

----------


## beapat

pour l'éleveur, le mieux est peu etre de prendre le chiot a 3mois sauf que les éleveurs ne peuvent pas vu que le chiot a partir de 2mois est comptabilisé dans le nombre de chien. donc si ils sont limite ils peuvent dépasser leur capacité d'accueil. après je ne sais pas si la dsv peu leur faire des problèmes pour un mois.

sinon pour ceux qui veule des chiens de race. les bon éleveur récupère les chiens vendu chez eux donc les proprio se débarrasse. c'est comme ça que j'ai eu ma chienne a 1ans en excellente santé et gratuit.

----------


## sylviana

Des chiens de race, y en a quand même plein les refuges maintenant. On trouve de tout, suffit de chercher, de prendre son temps et d'accepter de faire un peu de route. Certes, les puristes diront qu'il s'agit de types et pas toujours de LOF, mais je crois que c'est peu important pour la majorité d'entre nous. Faut vraiment taper dans la race rare pour pas trouver.

----------


## yannn

Sauf ceux qui veulent faire des concours dans certaines disciplines mais bon moi je fais que de l'agility et je vais pas prendre un chien lof au lieu de sauver un non lof juste pour une épreuve sur quatre... D'ailleurs cela m'énerve ça, ça décourage les gens de prendre des croisés, car la plupart des passionnés d'agility s'y connaissent en chien et savent très bien qu'on ne prend pas un chiot croisé chez un particulier (en majorité) donc cette règle est nulle, ce n'est que mon avis! Beaucoup de passionnés d'agility renoncent aux croisés à cause de cela.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les sports canins ont été développés à la base comme outils de sélection pour l'élevage de chiens de race - donc qui dit sport canin dit promotion du chien de race, c'est comme ça.
On peut le déplorer hein, je dis juste d'où ça vient.

----------


## éliz

moi perso, je suis plutot gros chien, apres je m'en tape de la race et de l'âge et c'est vrai qu'etant bénévole dans un refuge, je ne me vois pas prendre un chien ailleur de que dans ce refuge et je ne me vois pas ne pas prendre un de ceux qui sont la depuis longtemps... apres c'est une question d'affinité avec le  chien

----------


## Lecasm

un chiot a le droit de partir de sa mère légalement à l'âge de 8semaines. 
Pour ceux qui préfère les prendre à trois mois, moi je ne suis pas tout à fait convaincue. C'est la période où ils vont faire l'apprentissage de la peur donc si t'as un chien déjà soumis, un changement d'environnement à cette période n'est pas toujours idéale.
Et pour voir un "bon" éleveur, ce ne sont malheureusement pas toujours les éleveurs pro. Il faut rechercher les éleveurs passionnés. Le mieux est toujours de se déplacer voir comment vivent les chiens. Comme a dit beapat, un bon éleveur est soucieux de ses chiots partis dans une famille et n'hésite pas à les suivre toute leur vies et les récupérer si besoin. Mes parents sont éleveurs (pas pro) et n'ont pas hésiter à engager un avocat pour récupérer un chien qui s'est finalement retrouver maltraiter (attaché nuit et jour dehors à une chaine de même pas deux mètres. Aucun soin et lapider tous les jours par les gamins).
Pour voir aussi si un éleveur est "bon", regarde les conditions de vie de ses vieux chiens.  Si tu aime ton chien, tu t'en occupe aussi bien qu'il soit jeune ou vieux, c'est un très bon indicateur.
Voilà =)

----------


## beapat

> Sauf ceux qui veulent faire des concours dans certaines disciplines mais bon moi je fais que de l'agility et je vais pas prendre un chien lof au lieu de sauver un non lof juste pour une épreuve sur quatre... D'ailleurs cela m'énerve ça, ça décourage les gens de prendre des croisés, car la plupart des passionnés d'agility s'y connaissent en chien et savent très bien qu'on ne prend pas un chiot croisé chez un particulier (en majorité) donc cette règle est nulle, ce n'est que mon avis! Beaucoup de passionnés d'agility renoncent aux croisés à cause de cela.


tu fais juste de l'agility, mais tu peu pas faire tout les concours avec du lof.
et quand je dis d'aller voir chez les éleveurs, je dis pas pour avoir du lof. moi je m'en fiche du lof d'ailleurs je n'ai pas récup les papiers de ma chienne. juste que y'en a et ce sont des bon éleveur qui n'abandonne pas leur chien et qui leur évite le refuge quand ils peuvent quitte a l'adopter quand le refuge ne les en empéche pas.
je ne fais pas de pub pour les éleveur, juste c'est une piste quand on a une race en tête

----------


## yannn

J'ai précisé oui, pas d'accès aux degrés mais bon c'est qu'un parcours sur quatre et je ne me plierai sur cette fichue règle tant pis.
Mais en achetant chez un éleveur, même un excellent, tu encourages la production alors que le nombre de chiens est trop élevé par rapport aux demandes.

----------


## Taysa

Tu n'encourages rien du tout si tu prend chez un excellent eleveur son breeding il est etabli donc que tu achetes ou non il continue son plan d'elevage affin d'atteindre son objectif. 

Pour ma part c'est quelque peu special puisque les chiens me sont confier afin de les mettre en avant MAIS je sais que je n'adopterais pas dans ma race de coeur. Apres dans d'autres races oui mais pas dans le staff mes objectifs font qu'un chien adopter ne me conviendrait pas et donc je prefere meme pas tenter. Apres faire FA etc oui mais sinon adoption autres races

----------


## Fahn

J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre quand tu dis qu'un chien adopté n'entre pas dans tes objectifs...

----------


## Taysa

Je parle uniquement pour ma race de coeur. 

Hormis si un chien de tels ou tels mariages se retrouvait en placement, et je ne considere pas ca donc comme une adoption, je n'irais pas adopter dans cette race (et uniquement celle la j'ai bien adopter ganja par exemple). 

Simplement parceque je fais du sporting, que j'ai des criteres bien bien precis, que quand je regarde un staff je vais cibler ses defauts / ses qualitees, je veux bosser avec et un chien issu de mariage lambda ne suivra pas forcement, encore moins un adulte non travaillée tres jeune.  J'ai des criteres sur le phenotype tres restrictif je recherche du type ADBA avec du jus, un chien avec un mental en or, d'autant plus de preference du "old school" et ca en france bah a l'adoption y'en aura jamais ! 

Deja en elevage y'en a pas seuls les puristes en ont et pour y avoir acces bah faut montrer que t'es motiver et surtout que tu respecteras leur travail.

----------


## Fahn

Autant je peux comprendre qu'on choisisse une race plutôt qu'une autre, autant je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette sélection aussi sévère, surtout quand on voit combien de staffs ou de croisés sont euthanasiés chaque jour.
D'autant plus que tu ne fais pas non plus de concours, c'est pas comme si tu faisais un sport canin en haut-niveau quoi...
Mais bon, c'est ma vision des choses à moi, j'ai tendance à voir plutôt le chien à sauver, plutôt que d'idéaliser le futur chien que je pourrais avoir.

----------


## Jalna

Je ne comprends pas non plus tes objectifs ?

Être attiré par une race, c'est quelque chose que je conçois tout à fait, chez les chiens il y a quand même des races vraiment à part et des coups de cur qui se comprennent pour X raison. 
Mais alors atteindre des objectifs là je ne comprends pas du tout. Un chien que tu adoptes/achètes égoïstement tu vas dans le fond le choisir en fonction de ton mode de vie, mais surtout pour lui convenir et le rendre heureux de ce fait.

Pour les éleveurs, dire qu'ils continueront à produire même s'il n'y a plus d'achats, je pense que ça ferait un sacré tris et diminuerait de 90% les reproduction. Reproduire pour garder ses chiots, ça devient compliqué quand même. 

Mais je pense que l'abandon ne vient pas de la faute des élevages, surtout les très bons, qui font tout dans les règles de l'art.
L'abandon c'est l'irresponsabilité des gens... 
Et tout bon éleveur qui se respecte demandera à rencontrer les personnes avant de laisser partir son chiot et posera toutes les bonnes questions. 
Quand mes parents ont pris notre Flat en élevage (pour rappel, il ne voulait que cette race là et chiot pour des raisons personnelles et professionnelles) l'éleveur dans un premier temps a posé tout un tas de question qui a duré plus de 30 minutes au téléphone puis nous nous sommes rencontrés. 

L'abandon est un problème bien plus important que ça, puisqu'il concerne la bêtise des gens et ça c'est plus grand maux à soigner.

----------


## Taysa

Qui te dis que je ne fais pas de concours ?! 
J'ai stopper pour taysa et les activitees en france demarrait juste pour la race, bien pour cela que le prochain en saura d'autant plus performant je cherche encore plus haut que ce qu'elle a pu donnée et pour ca va falloir que je table loin car elle a mis la barre tres tres haute  ::  

J'aime bien quand on me parle sans connaitre ce que j'ai eu fais ou ferais  :Smile:  donc non certes pas de sport canin a haut niveau vu que ceux ci commencent tout juste a se faire connaitre ca ne change pas le fait sue l'on pratique : obeissance, agility, cani vtt, jumping street, streepole, flirtpole, weight pulling ( la le weight pulling on est en train de prevoir un sacre truc avec d'autres personnes) etc etc etc

Donc si on me trouve un chien ayant le mental, les capacitees y'a pas de souci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Apres c'est un choix, pour ma part quand je vois un staff je vois un chien ultra sportif avec un certain mental etc, la quasi globalitee des staffs en france ne me plaisent pas / plus. 

C'est un peu comme si je cherchais une race rare en fait faut le voir de cette maniere plutot c'est dur d'expliquer sur forum malheureusement '

----------


## Taysa

Je ne parle que de l'aspect sportif, mais j'ai d'autres criteres sur son caractere, ses aptitudes, etc etc enfin c'est tout un merdier dur de relater ca sur un post sur rescue  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Bah des chiens sportifs, avec le caractère que tu aimes, je suis certaine qu'il y en a à la pelle à l'adoption.
Peut-être qu'ils ne sont pas assez "bien" pour toi, mais quand je lis des trucs pareils ici, ça me fait bondir.
La protection animale, elle est où dans tout ça?

----------


## Taysa

Dans les autres adoptions et sauvetages / fa ?! 

C'est pas parceque je reserve UNE place ( oui parcequ'en general ce genre de chiens vit mal avec d'autres) que je n'adopte pas dans d'autres races comme j'ai l'exemple type a la maison : taysa et ganja  :Smile:  

C'est comme ca c'est comme cherchait une race hyper rare, quand on a une reelle passion, un objectif concret etc bah voila

----------


## MuzaRègne

> La protection animale, elle est où dans tout ça?


Dans le fait de choisir un éleveur sérieux, qui aime ses chiens et respecte la race, qui fait du bon travail ?
Pour le reste, ça n'a rien à voir. Je vois pas pourquoi ça serait pire de choisir un chiot selon tel ou tel critère plutôt que tel ou tel autre. Elle est où la PA dans le fait d'adopter un petit chien parce qu'on peut plus facilement le transporter, ou un gros chien pour son aspect dissuasif, ou un type ceci ou cela parce qu'on en avait un quand on était petit ?

----------


## Fahn

Et quid des chiens qui crèvent en refuge et qui pourraient tout à fait répondre aux attentes de gens qui se montrent aussi sélectifs que Taysa?
Si les gens ne prennent pas le temps de trouver leur "perle rare", et se dirige d'emblée vers un éleveur, je trouve que non, ce n'est pas faire de la PA.

----------


## Taysa

> Dans le fait de choisir un éleveur sérieux, qui aime ses chiens et respecte la race, qui fait du bon travail ?


Oui aussi. Pour ma part faut savoir que je n'achete pas mes chiens en plus de cela. Que les eleveurs avec qui je fais ca ne vendent pas leurs chiens non plus (hormis frais puce + vaccins mais ca c'est normal).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et quid des chiens qui crèvent en refuge et qui pourraient tout à fait répondre aux attentes de gens qui se montrent aussi sélectifs que Taysa?
> Si les gens ne prennent pas le temps de trouver leur "perle rare", et se dirige d'emblée vers un éleveur, je trouve que non, ce n'est pas faire de la PA.


Bah ecoute JAMAIS vu cette perle rare nulle part, meme chez les eleveurs eux memes, chez les puristes etc je ne la trouve pas alors a l'adoption .......

----------


## Fahn

Donc tu as des chiots en élevage que tu achètes à quoi, maximum 200€?
J'ai jamais entendu ça...

----------


## Taysa

J'ai payer taysa 350€ avec deux sacs de croquettes RC de 18kg compris dans le prix lol 

Sisi ca existe mais c'est un truc entre passionés clair que le mec lambda on lui confiera pas un chiot pour le laisser sur son bout de canape, moi ca se passe comme tel car on est un groupe de passiones etc 

Y'a eu une portee dernierement j'ai etais prevenu 1an a l'avance savoir si je reservais dessus ou non bah les chiots ont etaient "placer" ceux qui n'ont trouver personne reste a l'elevage.

----------


## Taysa

> Donc tu as des chiots en élevage que tu achètes à quoi, maximum 200€?
> J'ai jamais entendu ça...


Tu connais pas le systeme de "copro" ?! ............ 

Bah voila sauf que moi c'est fais dans le respect du chien, dans le respect de nos activitees sportives et non dans un but pecunier pour la repro donc l'eleveur confie le chien pour atteindre un objectif. Ca se vaut aussi pour les expos par exemple ou on va confier un chiot en contrepartie que le mec le fasse tourner en expo pour l'elevage

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Si les gens ne prennent pas le temps de trouver leur "perle rare", et se dirige d'emblée vers un éleveur, je trouve que non, ce n'est pas faire de la PA.


Acheter un chiot, ce n'est pas adopter. Personne ne prétend faire de la PA en achetant un chiot - après le côté choix d'un élevage sérieux etc, c'est un minimum pour quelqu'un qui fait de la PA, il va être plus sélectif, mais dans tous les cas ce n'est pas adopter, que ce soit acheter un chiot pour compagnie, ou pour ceci ou cela. Ou même acheter un chiot monorchide ou non confirmable parce que "personne n'en veut" (sic). 

En fait je ne vois pas pourquoi les critères recherchés par Taysa seraient pire que d'autres - tant qu'ils ne mettent pas en danger la santé / le bien être du chien, chacun a ses critères. Au contraire, c'est une démarche "meilleure" de mon point de vue parce que ça encourage les éleveurs à faire une "bonne" sélection, une sélection saine (chien sportif ...). Les gens qui achètent un "cul de portée" parce que c'est moins cher, tu m'excuseras hein, pour la noblesse de la motivation ....  ::  .


Et donc pour en revenir à la PA : on peut faire de la PA et acheter un chien dans un élevage sérieux. Certains pensent que c'est incompatible, à moins d'être dans l'optique (théorique évidemment) de la disparition du chien de race pour moi ce n'est pas incompatible.

----------


## balmas

sincèrement, j'ai un pote sur bordeaux qui faisait du staff, passionné comme taysa....il m'a déja parlé  des portées comme cela, les chiens sont juste "placés" si l'on veut, mais(arrètes moi taysa si je me trompe!) le chien n'appartient pas vraiment au maitre, puisque l'éleveur se réserve des droits sur la repro....

moi ca ne me choque pas que l'on soit accro a une race, d'autant que taysa aime les animaux, ca ne l'empèche pas de faire de la PA, ni meme d'adopter un autre chien...elle dit tout simplement que ds sa race de prédilection, elle ne trouvera jamais un chien comme cela sur rescue ou ailleurs, ce qui est vrai !

j'ai eu pas mal de chiens, adoptés spa, puis deux trés beaux dobermanns lof, puis akira notre staff lof également, ca ne m'empèche pas d'avoir fait faire a mon mari, le 12 aout dernier, 500 bornes pour amener un vieux papy dob, ds sa fa sur paris...et de me démener ds la PA..

je pense qu'il ne faut pas tout mélanger.

----------


## Fahn

Non, je ne m'intéresse pas vraiment à l'élevage, voire même pas du tout.
Je préfère de loin donner de l'argent à un refuge en adoptant un chien qui m'a fait craquer, non pas pour ce que je pourrais en faire, mais pour ce qu'il est, que payer une somme astronomique dans un élevage alors que cet argent servirait bien plus à une assoc.
Je l'ai fait, Jedi vient d'un élevage, nous n'étions à ce moment-là pas encore conscient de la misère animale, mais lorsque j'ai posé un pied dans un refuge pour la première fois, mon choix a été vite fait.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est ton choix, mais tu ne peux pas reprocher à quelqu'un de ne pas le faire, si ce quelqu'un est d'autre part actif dans la PA.

----------


## Taysa

A la base balmas c'est cela oui l'eleveur se garde un droit de repro. 

Pour ma part on est tous amis et on est contre la repro en surproduction etc le jour ou y'a une portee ca sera uniquement parcequ'un tel ou untel a perdu son chien de mort / maladie etc pour continuer a preserver etc etc la dernierement une amie a perdu ses deux femelles staffs coup sur coup quasiment de maladie, une autre idem son male de vieillesse donc le mec a programmer la portee avec elles et voila. 

Je le redis mais je met pas X euros puisque je ne paye pas le chiot hormis les frais de sante + lof etc donc une misere quoi

----------


## Fahn

Je ne reproche rien, j'ai simplement du mal à comprendre, en fait, comment on peut être inscrit ici depuis des années (et je ne parle pas que de Taysa, mais en règle générale, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum), et encore se diriger vers l'élevage/voire le particulier alors qu'on voit chaque jour des dizaines de chiens à l'adoption, des centaines euthanasiés, des milliers en danger, et qu'on préfère ne pas agir pour ceux qui sont dans l'urgence, mais qu'on achète en élevage alors que les chiens d'élevage, généralement, ils risquent rien du tout.

----------


## Taysa

Apres voila en ce moment je ne fais pas d'adoption ni fa chiens, mais en meme temps cela est incompatible avec les chiens que j'ai actuellement je vais pas prendre pour dire de prendre et que ca se passe mal. 

Je fais les chats, je fais les rongeurs, j'aide mes connaissances dans leurs adoptions j'ai fais adopter 3 males amstaffs le mois dernier et suis en train de faire adopter un dogo et une westie a une autre famille. 
Fin bref c'est pas parcequ'on dis pas grand chose sur rescue qu'on fais rien perso je deteste en parler justement autant parler de ma vie privee me gene pas lol mais sur mes animaux et mes actions etc je peux pas

----------


## balmas

mais enfin fahn, ca n'est pas parceque tu as un chien de race, que tu as attendu, cherché etc, que tu amplifies toute la misère animale qd meme, faut pas exagérer!

après c'est ton droit de n'adopter qu'en spa, mais ya des passionnés et au moins, ya un truc de sur, le chien, ben il sera super entretenu et chouchouté! c'est un monde de passionné, et le fric, a la limite n'a rien a voir la dedans!

encore une fois, tu peux adopter et choisir par ailleurs un chien de race, ca n'est pas incompatible, si??

----------


## Fahn

C'est pas question d'étaler ses actions ou pas, la PA c'est pas un concours.
Je dis simplement que j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse voir tout ce qu'il se passe chaque jour, et continuer à aller voir en élevage, ça me paraît juste incompréhensible.

----------


## Taysa

T'ai jamais parler de l'histoire de ganja ? Faut savoir quand meme que ganja a une forte valeur pecuniaire car pedigree unique en france son seul frere et soeur sont en belgique j'ai eu des sommes folles proposees pour elle et pourtant ca n'a pas empecher que pour ses 5 mois on m'apele et on me dise wendy vient vite j'ai une petite batarde qui ressemble a une staff elle a pas de papiers rien ( pucee vaccinee quand meme) si on la prend
pas vite elle degage a l'eutha ou gennevilliers. 

J'ai pas hesiter j'ai foncer je pensais recup une malinoise X staff et apres recherche quand l'eleveur m'a dis que j'avais sa chienne et qu'il m'en a fais "cadeaux" car il savait je m'en occuperais bien mais tout ca pour dire que voila quoi malheureusement les chiens d'elevage ne sont pas plus proteger .. 

J'en connais meme qui eutha les chiots a la naissance en surplus du nombre de reservations qu'il y a pu avoir. Il y a aussi les abandons des adultes, les chiots au refuge car invendables enfin bref malheureusement ils sont pas mieux lottis hormis les supers races a la mode. 

Comme le ti epagneul que je devais sauver j'avais l'adoptant etc bah non "l'eleveur" l'a quand meme tuer a 2 jours pres que je la recup la crevette  :Frown:

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Je dis simplement que j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse voir tout ce qu'il se passe chaque jour, et continuer à aller voir en élevage, ça me paraît juste incompréhensible.


Dans ce cas là tu peux toujours reprocher aux gens ce qu'ils ne font pas, tout le monde pourrait faire plus, toi la première je suis sûre (tu as bien acheté des trucs pas super utile >> argent qui aurait pu aller à une asso, tu pourrais faire des covoit au lieu d'aller en vacances ... ce sont des exemples hein). Je trouve ça un peu mesquin d'aller chercher les gens sur ce qu'ils ne font pas, plutôt que de reconnaître ce qu'ils font.

----------


## Fahn

Je ne "cherche" pas les gens sur ce qu'ils ne font pas.
On est ici sur un forum, où on échange, et où chacun expose ses idées.
Moi je ne comprends pas, peut-être que toi si, chacun a son propre avis, n'en déplaise à certains.
Non, je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse aller en élevage quand il y a tant de chiens/de chats à l'adoption, surtout quand on est dans la PA depuis des années. Et non, je n'ai pas d'argent "en trop" pour me permettre des dépenses inutiles. Je ne me suis plus rien acheté depuis plus de deux ans, mis à part des sous-vêtements parce que j'en avais réellement besoin. Je fais des dons régulièrement à des assoc, au lieu d'aller chez le coiffeur alors que j'en aurais bien besoin. Je ne pars plus en vacances depuis plusieurs années, parce que je n'en ai pas les moyens. Et non, je ne pourrais pas faire plus que ce que je fais déjà, j'ai quatre chiens, neuf chats à assumer, mon loyer et mes factures à payer, des courses à faire pour qu'on mange chaque jour.

Il faudrait peut-être arrêter de prendre la mouche dès qu'on est d'avis contraire au sien.
Je débats, j'essaie de comprendre des choses avec lesquelles j'ai du mal à adhérer.
Et quoi qu'on en dise, acheter un chien en élevage, c'est en condamner un autre en refuge, tout comme aller chercher un animal chez un particulier, bien que je conçois que l'élevage, c'est tout de même mieux que le particulier.

----------


## Taysa

Pas d'accord sur ce point : prendre un chien en elevage c'est en condamner un en refuge. Car la preuve en ait aujourd'hui je n'ai pas trouver et ce n'est pas pour autant je prend en refuge. 

La place que j'accorde a ce chien c'est pas pour autant que j'adopterais. Donc non je ne condamne personne.

----------


## Fahn

Bah moi, si je n'avais pas pris Jedi chez un éleveur, j'en aurais adopté un en refuge.
Et je le répète, je ne parle pas forcément de TOI, Taysa, mais en règle générale.

----------


## Taysa

Moi aussi c'etait en regle generale meme si je dis JE  ::  

Oui mais parceque la tu cherchais UN chien pas LE chien ! Quand on m'a proposer ganja je cherchais une femelle staff on me la proposee je l'ai adoptee sur photos j'ai meme pas regarder la race rien car comme dis plus haut je pensais c'etait une croisee mais parcequ'a l'epoque je voulais une chienne peu importe certains criteres donc je comprend parfaitement ce que tu veux dire  ::

----------


## yannn

> Qui te dis que je ne fais pas de concours ?! 
> J'ai stopper pour taysa et les activitees en france demarrait juste pour la race, bien pour cela que le prochain en saura d'autant plus performant je cherche encore plus haut que ce qu'elle a pu donnée et pour ca va falloir que je table loin car elle a mis la barre tres tres haute  
> 
> J'aime bien quand on me parle sans connaitre ce que j'ai eu fais ou ferais  donc non certes pas de sport canin a haut niveau vu que ceux ci commencent tout juste a se faire connaitre ca ne change pas le fait sue l'on pratique : obeissance, agility, cani vtt, jumping street, streepole, flirtpole, weight pulling ( la le weight pulling on est en train de prevoir un sacre truc avec d'autres personnes) etc etc etc
> 
> Donc si on me trouve un chien ayant le mental, les capacitees y'a pas de souci !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Après si c'est pour l'agility ou l'obéissance ou le canivtt, il y a plein de chiens sur rescue qui iront parfaitement, moi je suis un fan d'agility, c'est indispensable pour moi, et je sais que je trouverai toujours en refuge un chien qui prendra plaisir à travailler.

----------


## sylviana

Moi non plus, je ne te comprends pas Taysa. Quand t'as une race coup de coeur, t'as justement envie qu'il n'y ait plus de chiens malheureux de cette race là. Y a pas besoin de connaitre la généalogie d'un chien pour savoir qu'il est bien. Tout le monde sait quelle histoire merveilleuse j'ai vécu avec Voraus. C'était un chien exceptionnel. Et il était exceptionnel pace que c'était lui, à cause de son passé, de son caractère, des heures passées à le travailler, le papouiller, à le promener. Non pas parce qu'il avait truc et bidule comme parents. De toute façon, le dobermann d'élevage ne m'intéresse pas, c'est le dobermann de SPA qui me branche. Celui qui s'en prend plein la gueule et qui espère juste que quelqu'un lui ouvrira sa maison. Depuis vendredi, y a une petite tablette de chocolat qui est arrivée à la maison. Elle fut difficile à trouver celle-là! Les chats et le dob, c'est pas ça.... Même si mon annonde de recherche n'a été postée ici que récemment finalement, je cherchais depuis un bout de temps une copine de même race pour Voraus. Et je désespérais. J'en étais même arrivée à commencer à regarder les chiots dans les élevages. Elevages sérieux, évidemment! Mais j'arrivais pas à franchir le pas quand je voyais des dobs comme Destyn à l'adoption. De bons et beaux chiens à qui la vie a fait une saloperie. Alors j'ai - difficilement - patienté et elle est arrivée. C'est pas Voraus et ce ne sera pas Voraus. Mais c'est un amour qui mérite elle aussi d'avoir une belle vie. Même si elle est pas LOF, qu'elle a pas truc et machin dans sa lignée et qu'elle est pas la plus jolie dobinette de la terre. A mes yeux, c'est une sacrée belle poupée digne de sa race!

----------


## loulouk

quand taysa dit qu'elel souhaite telle ou telle lignée je ne pense pas que se soit pour dire ma chienne est fille de untel et untel,
ce que je ressens dans ses écrits ( arrête moi si je me trompe hein ) c'est que le staff qu'on trouve chez nous et issu de tels ou tels croisements avec des parents lambda font que peu à peu on a dénaturé cette race , et ce que taysa veut justement c'est une chienne typique de cette race, que justement elle ne retrouve plus ici que se soit chez les éleveurs ou ailleurs, ce que je peux comprendre parce que j'avoue que ma défunte avait un caractère spé elle aussi ( du punch, nerveuses avec les congénères mais ce caractère en or qui les caractérise - un peu raccourci oui - ) et quand je l'ai eu à l'époque elle était très mal tombée, elle sortait d'un élevage en pologne et avait fait déjà 3 mains avant d'attérir chez moi et je sais que je n'en retoruverais pas une autre comme elle .
A l'époque on parlait encore assez peu de ces chiens, et les années qui ont suivies devenant un chien à la mode on s'est mis à faire de la repro à tire la rigot , ce qui a oui dénaturé quelque peu la race " de base " , mais c'est valables pour d'autres races aussi bien sur .


Après autant je peux comprendre ce besoin d'avoir un chien qui colle aux origines, autant je n'irais pas en acheter un, que se soit en élevage ou ailleurs .
Comme beaucoup j'ai fait l'erreur suprème, j'ai acheté un chien en animalerie, aujourd'hui, maintenant que je suis impliquée dans la PA ( que je ne conaissais pas à l'époque ) je m'en mord les doights, jamais plus je n'achèterais un chien ( ou un chat d'ailleurs ), mes animaux aujourd'hui sont tous des sauvetages, et c'est ce qui me plait, c'est comme ça et c'est ce qui fait ce que je suis aussi, pour moi aujourd'hui il est impensable d'aller acheter un chiot .

Maintenant je reviens ce choix que taysa fait, elle n'est pas la seule, 
D'un coté l'éleveur sérieux et passioné qui fait bien son taff préserve les races, et je trouve que c'est important aussi, bien que je répète je n'en achèterais pas .

Se n'est pas les gens qui achètent un chien tous les 10 ans en élevage qui sont responsables de la mort de tous ces chiens en refuge, c'est bel et bien l'irresponsabilité de l'homme dans ses actes et dans ses choix, si on interdisait la repro chez le particulier on réduirait de 80 % la surpopulation animale à travers le globe, si on punissait réellement les gens à chaque abandon, là encore on réfléchirait à 2 fois avant de partir en vacances en laissant son chien au portes du refuges , chaque chien en cage pourrait alors trouver une place au sein d'une famille .

Malheureusement tout ça les politiciens s'en moquent, se n'est pas tous ces chiens qui crèvent chaque jour qui va les empêcher de dormir dans leur lit à baldaquin avec rideaux cousus à l'or fin ....
La PA n'entre pas dans les caisses de l'état et c'est la que le bas blesse, comme toujours ...

----------


## Taysa

Tu as parfaitement resumé loulouk  ::  c'est pas un fils de untel ou untel qui m'interesse mais le chien en lui meme, si je vais chercher tel ou tel mariage c'est parceque je sais que ce qui va en decouler sera dans mes attentes pas pour dire ouais c'est un fils de ca a la rigueur je m'en moque  :Smile:  

Et non yann je ne fais pas que de l'agility ou autres si ca se resumait qu'a ca n'importe quel staff sur rescue pourrait convenir la en l'occurence aucun chiens ne serait apte !

----------


## inari

Tu fais quoi si c'est pas indiscret ? 
Si j'ai bien compris en fait la pour ce chien auquel tu réserve une place tu cherches plus un chien "de travail" 
Je comprends la démarche même si en effet ce n'est pas de la PA (en même temps je crois pas que tu aies dit ça ). Je crois que moi je ne pourrais pas acheter (ou même me faire placé) un chien/chat parce qu'en effet il y en a trop en refuges et  assos et que je pense que j'y trouverai toujours mon bonheur. Mais bon par ex j'aurais envie dans le futur d'un cheval d'une race et d'une lignée particulière pour faire certaines activités mais voilà c'est une démarche toute autre que celle de la PA.

----------


## Taysa

Ah mais c'est ca je cherche un chien de travail, un gamedog, un sporting voila ce que je cherche  :Smile:  

Je fais Pour ceux dont je souhaite parler publiquement : weight pulling, jumping street, flirtpole, streetpole, sprint, cani vtt, obeissance (la y'a une partie bien plus corse tel qu'une education a la defense etc (pas en france vous emballez pas)).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je boss pas mal dans le conditionnement de l'animal, prepa physique etc je me vois mal venir conseiller quelqu'un en ayant moi meme un chien qui n'est pas capable de tout cela.

----------


## sylviana

je te comprends, mais j'ai du mal quand même. Perso, je trouve qu'on ne peut pas d'un côté dire aux gens d'aller en refuge et de l'autre acheter pour soi en élevage, même pour une raison aussi bonne soit-elle. C'est pas du tout le même cheminement. Et résumer un chien à ce qu'il peut faire comme activités/travail, c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## circe6217

je suis la fille d'une mémère à chats et j'ai dû attendre d'être mariée et d'avoir ma maison pour avoir enfin un chien, une magnifique boxer bringée achetée dans un petit élevage familial avec frères et soeurs et 2 parents visibles (les dégats de la troupe dans le jardin eux aussi étaient visibles lol), mon ex mari et moi avions choisi cette race pour ses qualités vantées auprès des jeunes enfants , ma fille ayant 3 ans alors..
mon "axis" était surement équilibrée, née dans de très bonne conditions mais mon ex et moi n'y connaissions rien et avons accumulé les erreurs avec elle...sa bouille , sa gaité et sa gentillesse me manque toujours, j'ai dû la faire endormir à l'age de 11 ans elle était devenue grabataire, paralysée de l'arrière train..
j'ai été tellement malheureuse de sa disparition que je me suis contentée pendant 8 ans d'être seulement "mémère à chats" et un jour de 2008, j'ai trouvé un chiot attaché à un poteau sur un boulevard, je ne l'ai gardé que 8 jours le temps de trouver quoi en faire (une association l'a récupéré et fait adopter) mais mes recherches m'ont fait découvrir le monde associatif et rescue et qu'un chien ça me manquait.
j'ai donc replongé et ai adopté en association d'abord un vieux labrador, puis le virus faisant son oeuvre sur 3 ans adopté 3 autres chiens en grand danger...les plus âgés m'ont maintenant quitté..
mon "fantasme" de chien c'est un chien type boxer, doberman, rottweiller, les chiens de mes rêves ce sont mon axis,mon vieux canichou et ma vieille roxy croisée chien de chasse qui m'ont quitté..

----------


## Taysa

> je te comprends, mais j'ai du mal quand même. Perso, je trouve qu'on ne peut pas d'un côté dire aux gens d'aller en refuge et de l'autre acheter pour soi en élevage, même pour une raison aussi bonne soit-elle. C'est pas du tout le même cheminement. Et résumer un chien à ce qu'il peut faire comme activités/travail, c'est pas mon truc.


Je ne le resume pas qu'a ca non Plus y'a qu'a voir taysa qui dort dans mon lit et avec qui j'ai pas hesiter a tout stopper des que j'ai vu la maladie pointer son nez. Dans le milieu beaucoup aurait continuer a pousser l'animal malgre cela et ca je suis archi contre ! 

Je comprend ton raisonnement mais apres bah chacun ses attentes etc

----------


## Jalna

Toutes les personnes que je rencontre qui désire prendre un animal, je les oriente vers l'adoption. 
Bien souvent ces personnes là ne connaissent pas la réalité des refuges, le nombre d'euthanasies et ne savent pas que désormais à cause de l'effet de mode et de la bêtise humaine, beaucoup de races se retrouvent en refuge.
Je passe souvent du temps ici, à imprimer des annonces, pour ensuite les orienter. 

Quand l'adoption ne marche pas pour X raisons, alors j'essaie d'orienter vers un élevage familial et sérieux, avec pour critères par exemple pas plus d'une portée par an, chiens élevés en maison avec la famille, une seule race élevée etc... 

Parce que je pars tout simplement du principe, que se mettre sur la défensive après un refus à l'adoption (bien entendu après avoir tout essayé pour convaincre d'adopter) c'est tout simplement envoyer le futur maître dans la gueule du loup : particuliers et animaleries... 
Dire à une personne qu'elle fait de la crotte parce qu'elle ne veut pas adopter, c'est un peu lui dire quitte à faire de la crotte autant le faire à fond en prenant un chiot à moindre coût (par exemple chez le particulier) ou le faire par coup de tête en animalerie. 

D'autre part, faire le raccourcit acheter un chiot = en faire mourir un en refuge, je ne suis pas trop d'accord, puisque pour certain c'est un chiot en élevage sinon rien. 
Quand mes parents ont décidé d'avoir un Flat Coated Retriever (et je dis bien mes parents, car à l'époque je m'en suis pris plein la tronche comme si que le chien serait à mon nom). C'était un chiot et de cette race là sinon rien. Chiot, car ma maman étant assistante maternelle, c'est débile mais l'adoption d'un adulte est fortement déconseillée, et de cette race là car ils en avaient eu le coup de foudre 10 ans auparavant.
Un flat chiot à trouver à l'adoption, on m'avait dit d'attendre que ça arriverait mais bon ça fait plus de deux je l'ai toujours pas vu et mes parents ne voulaient pas attendre autant de temps... 
Ils adorent les animaux, mais ne sont pas autant impliqués que moi dans la PA. Donc au lieu de retrouver un soir mon père au téléphone avec un particulier, j'ai préféré trouver un bon élevage.

Alors je ne dis pas que je suis pour l'achat dans un élevage, je prône à fond à l'adoption et battrait toujours pour la PA, j'adopterais mes animaux tant que je le peux, et tous les petits à côtés que je fais mais bon il faut aussi savoir trouver un juste milieu, car pas sur qu'en étant continuellement sur la défensive on arrive à faire les choses.

----------


## beapat

on peu acheter un chien en élevage et orienter les gens vers l'adoption.
la question est que veu tu? un chiot de race ou juste un chien?
moi je voulais un chiot, en 10ans je n'ai eu que des adultes. je voulais un DA GBN. donc un chien bien précis. par contre si tu veu juste un chien sans critére hyper précis, si tu accepte un adulte. sachant que si tu prend un chiot en refuge tu risque des surprises qu'il soit croisé, qu'il n'ai pas la taille que tu pensais (certain on eu des surprises avec des caniches nain qui en fait était des grands chien

----------


## beapat

et même si tu oriente vers l'élevage, au moins qu'il choisissent l'élevage (pas un marchant de chien qui te laissera tomber au premier souci), et qu'ils évite l'animalerie.
quitte a faire des kilométres, on s'en fiche de perdre 2jours de voyage et payer le prix fort pour 10ans de vie avec un animal bien sevré, bien soigné ....
et même si on ne donne pas l'argent a l'asso pour l'adoption (parce que on peu aussi faire un don, payer sans prendre l'animal) au moins il va a une personne qui travaille bien. on paie un vrai travail et pas rien du tout.

l'éleveuse de ma chienne que j'ai eu a un an, que je n'ai pas payer, qui n'a rien rapporter a l'éleveuse a part des regret de l'avoir vendu a la personne qu'il ne fallait pas, suit encore ma chienne de 10ans, 9ans après son adoption. donc oui les gens qui veule un DA je n'hésite pas a les orienter vers elle

----------


## love-t

Moi c'est le bearded, c'est le deuxième que mes parents ont. Cette race est merveilleuse, je saurais dire pourquoi  :: 
Après (pour revenir au débat sur l'élevage), en grandissant je me suis sentie de plus en plus concernée et c'est vrai qu'acheter en élevage me bloque un peu...
Du coup après avoir fait FA, on a voulu prendre un second chien. On était pas du tout d'accord (mon père voulait un grand, ma mère un petit,...) et ça a été assez difficile, ils avaient du mal à franchir le pas de l'adoption. Au final on a adopté un ptit jack/teckel dans une assoc et on le regrette pas du tout. 

D'ailleurs mon frère souhaite prendre un chien, ma belle soeur a une idée bien précise de la race et elle veut un chiot, je suis quasi sure que du coup ils le prendront en élevage et ça me désole...

----------


## beapat

> D'ailleurs mon frère souhaite prendre un chien, ma belle soeur a une idée bien précise de la race et elle veut un chiot, je suis quasi sure que du coup ils le prendront en élevage et ça me désole...


et bien au moins qu'ils choisissent un vrai élevage même s'ils doivent faire des kilométres

----------


## love-t

> et bien au moins qu'ils choisissent un vrai élevage même s'ils doivent faire des kilométres


Oui ça ils le feront, mais bon je vais quand même tenter de leur faire changer d'avis !

----------


## bouba92

Mais il y a plein de chiens de race à l'adoption; il faut être patient bien sur, il y a aussi des asso spécialisées dans telle ou telle race.
Pour les chiens dits "de travail" c vrai que l'on va rechercher des courrants de sang et une généalogie  avec des "champions/championnes"...
ce qui veut dire sélection, pedigree et donc élevage...Je connais un peu ce milieu car - il y a bien longtemps- j'ai fait du ring . Pas trés longtemps car j'ai été trés vite dégoutée. 
Le chien pour servir l'égo de son maître, non merci!

----------


## Mayday

C'est vrai qu'il doit y avoir des gens qui font du ring pour l'ego, mais combien de personnes font des concours de beauté pour l'ego? 
Penses-tu que le seul but du ring est de servir l'ego du maître? (perso je n'en ai jamais fait mais j'y vois d'autres utilités qu'un booster d'ego)

----------


## bouba92

Pas la seule, c sur, rien n'est aussi simpliste et il faut pas caricaturer. Mais c une composante importante : regardez comme mon chien obéit, regardez comme il est fort et puissant,  et c pas non plus un hasard si tu trouves 90% de mecs ds les compets de ring.

----------


## Taysa

On doit pas faire les memes compets alors ! 
Je connais enormement de nanas qui en font et pas qu'avec du malinois  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> c pas non plus un hasard si tu trouves 90% de mecs ds les compets de ring


Ca c'est quand même vachement réducteur je trouve ... Pour ma part, j'aurais tendance à penser que le ring est un sport qui peut faire peur à certaines femmes (et je pense à quelques copines là) mais je ne crois pas que ça ait un rapport avec l'ego (pas pour tt le monde en tout cas) !

----------


## Taysa

Ouais remarque en y pensant c'est vrai qu'a la derniere finale ring y'avait que des mecs quasiment

----------


## Fahn

Concernant les concours, je n'aime pas beaucoup.
Jedi nous a été vendu comme chien d'expo, ça nous a pas empêché de le faire castrer à ses 6 mois et de ne jamais le sortir. Malgré tout, l'éleveur a été content, même si nous n'avons pas fait d'expo avec le chien qu'il a produit, il est avec nous, soigné et aimé, et surtout (ça c'est un point qui a particulièrement fait plaisir à l'éleveur) il a été castré.
On est allé voir l'éleveur en expo. Ca m'a pas plu du tout, je sais qu'en tant qu'éleveur, il n'a pas le choix, mais c'est pas la vie que je choisirais pour mes chiens.

----------


## Taysa

Uai enfin .... Vendre un chiot soit disant pour expos blagounette quoi sachant que meme les eleveurs depuis 15ans dans la race se plantent, la c'est juste garantir la confirm et pas bien dur puisque dans l'amstaff TOUT se confirme  ::

----------


## Taysa

Desole d'etre "cru" mais si l'eleveur a etait content c'est surement parceque jedi ne correspondait pas a ses attentes, j'ai re regarder les photos et clair que la castration etait un bon choix ! 

Surtout dans le staff ou tout repro n'importe comment il faut que les gens se mettent en tete que non c'est pas parceque c'est leurs chiens qu'il est beau, pas parcequ'il passe la confirm qu'il peut repro .... Mais ca c'est un autre debat

----------


## Fahn

Personnellement, j'en ai rien, mais alors là rien à foutre complètement qu'il soit bien pour l'expo ou pas.
C'était vraiment notre dernière préoccupation, et je ne regrette pas mon choix de n'avoir qu'un chien qui ne "vaut" rien  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pour en revenir au ring comme l'a dis kybou! Ca impressionne certaine femme, d'aileurs celle que je connais qui en font vla les caracteres moi la premiere lol ce qui me decois plus en comparaison c'est qu'on ne trouve plus que du malinois .... 1 beauceron inscrit pour 2013 nul quoi ! 

Ca ca m'enerve chercher la facilitee pour allez en haut niveau et etre sur que ce soit facile plutot que d'opter pour la difficultee

----------


## Mayday

tu sais Taysa par le passé il y avait beaucoup plus de chiens aptes à faire du ring.  Il y a même eu des dogues de Bordeaux dont un qui a récolté des titres, battant des bergers allemands, dobermanns ...

----------


## Kybou!

> Pour en revenir au ring comme l'a dis kybou! Ca impressionne certaine femme, d'aileurs celle que je connais qui en font vla les caracteres


J'ai pas osé le dire ... mais c'est exactement ça quoi !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je sais bien pour cela que ca m'enerve d'autant plus ! 

Moi j'ai les preuves (texte et ecrit de juges etc) que les epreuves de ring ont purement etait adapter au malinois et donc que les autres races en on etait du coup petit a petit exclus de ce fait. 

Perso j'ai vu ( et tester moi meme) du beauceron au costume bah range bien tes mains parceque ca avoine severe lol 

Mais non du coup on les relegue au mondio ca ca me saouleeeeeeO

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas osé le dire ... mais c'est exactement ça quoi !


Suffit de me connaitre je resume le truc mdr ^^ et encore j'en ai fais que tres tres peu

----------


## Mayday

Comment ça Taysa des règles en faveur des malinois? t'as des liens? envoie ça en MP stu veux.

----------


## Taysa

Je viens de tilter que tout ce que j'avais ..... Absolument tout en rapport a la cynophilie est sur le pc a mon ex :| 
c'est sa mere qui m'avais filer tout ca fais chier je lui parle plus je peux meme pas lui redemander

----------


## Poska

Je croyais que tout le monde le savait, je l'ai toujours entendu que le ring avait été créé spécialement pour le malinois.

----------


## itchika

Je suis cette discussion sans intervenir depuis un petit moment.  :Smile: 

Je fais partie de celles qui ont des chiens d'élevage, pour ma part c'est aussi pour des raisons précises d'utilité (j'espère que le terme ne choquera personne, j'ai avant tout mes chiennes parce que j'aime par dessus tout la compagnie d'un chien  :: ).

J'ai aussi adopté mamie lol, une vieille pinscher qui malheureusement est resté trop peu de temps avec moi... Et en dehors des mes réels "besoins" je continuerai d'adopter, même si d'autres races me tentent énormément, ça serait réellement égoïste d'acheter "juste pour le plaisir d'avoir cette race".

C'est vrai qu'il y a une certaine fierté à voir son chien être un digne représentant de sa race je ne le cache pas, mais j'étais toute aussi fière lorsque j'amenais ma mamie lol sur le bord du terrain et qu'elle se montrait exemplaire, et faisait craquer tout le monde malgré ses 14 ans, ses oreilles racornies et son air d'autiste...  ::   Je crois que ce n'est pas une question de race et de concours, quoi qu'il arrive, on est toujours fier de nos toutous d'amour...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Et en cherchant du coup les infos j'apprend la mort de ma beauceronne favorite  :Frown:  fais flic !

----------


## Taysa

> L'élevage du malinois a rapidement acquis sa personnalité par la création, dès 1903, d'épreuves spécifiques de pistage et de défense,à Lierres, toujours à proximité de Malines, par ceux que l'on peut considérer comme les fondateurs de la variété, les frères HUYGHEBAERT. Des lors, la discipline Ring était créée. On peut se demander si le ring n'a pas été autant modelé par le malinois que l'inverse. Cette spécialisation a longtemps laissé le malinois dans l'ombre de la cynophilie officielle.


Je trouve ca deja, apres j'avais tous les trucs ou pourquoi tel ou tel epreuve avait etait modifier fais flic

----------


## sylviana

> Personnellement, j'en ai rien, mais alors là rien à foutre complètement qu'il soit bien pour l'expo ou pas.
> C'était vraiment notre dernière préoccupation, et je ne regrette pas mon choix de n'avoir qu'un chien qui ne "vaut" rien


tiens, ton chien, il est habillé pour l'hiver avec Taysa  ::

----------


## Taysa

Spa ma faute  :Frown:  quand il s'agit de staff je suis hyper critique et je le suis tout autant avec la mienne faut pas croire ! 

Quand je croise un staff je vois en 1er les defauts etc je peux plus de voir tous ces chiens hors standard qui n'ont de staff que le nom sur le papier ....

----------


## Fahn

Quand je vois un chien, je vois bien autre chose que ces défauts.
Je me fous que tel ou tel chien ait tel ou tel défaut, pour moi ils ont la même valeur.

----------


## Taysa

Pas dis le contraire ^^

----------


## loulouk

> Spa ma faute  quand il s'agit de staff je suis hyper critique et je le suis tout autant avec la mienne faut pas croire ! 
> 
> Quand je croise un staff je vois en 1er les defauts etc je peux plus de voir tous ces chiens hors standard qui n'ont de staff que le nom sur le papier ....


+1 

ça m'a toujours fait rire ( enfin rire ...) les mecs qui venaient me dire que ma chienne était trop petite ou trop maigre,
ben non elle était juste  juste normale quoi 
 ::

----------


## balmas

lol taysa! quand rems vient a la maison, il fait comme toi, il a un regard trés critiquer sur tous les staffs qu'il croise, normal, c'est sa passion, et meme sur la sienne baileys, qui fait bcp de concours et qui est une belle staff(enfin d'après les critères!)

alors qd il voit la mienne, il rigole le fumier!!!! akira, la barique, akira le tonneau, et puis ses oreilles, et sa queue(tordue), moi je m'en fous,; je sais pertnamment que ca n'est pas ma chienne qu'il vise, il l'aime bcp, elle ne le quitte pas qd il vient!! mais plutot sa passion qui ressort..

mon mari ca l'énerve, mais ca c'est normal, c'est un mec, alors sa "dindasse" faut pas critiquer!!

tout ca pour détendre l'atmosphère, pour dire que je comprends trés bien ta passion, ce qui ne t'empèche aucunement d'aimer tous les animaux...
tiens je vais te mettre une photo de la dindasse!!!lol

----------


## Jalna

Quand j'avais ma Labrador, sublime, on m'arrêtait souvent dans la rue pour me dire que ma chienne n'était pas une pure race.
Bon dans un premier temps j'ai bien envie de leur demander ce que ça peut leur faire, et puis en faite ma chienne avait juste la ligne, et ça les gens avaient trop l'habitude de voir des Labradors enrobés vu leur grande gourmandise.

Enfin, j'ai beau comprendre qu'on aime plus particulièrement une race, j'ai toujours eu un énorme coup de cœur pour les Retriever, pour son caractère, sa bouille, autant le standard je m'en contre fiche... Qu'il y ait une dentition comme si, un gabarit plus petit, une tâche sur le poitrail, c'est vraiment pas le truc que je vais regarder.

Pareil je regarde le chien en lui même, son regard, les chiens sont tous sublimes, ils sont tous ce petit quelque chose.
J'ai toujours été incapable de me dire qu'un chien était moche. 

Mon rêve c'est d'adopter une petite vieille labrador, comme un hommage à la chienne de ma vie, mais pour ça il faudra attendre que je sois un peu soignée de sa disparition. C'est pas le cas.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> lmais plutot sa passion qui ressort


Avec les années de "passion" il apprendra à fermer sa bouche, et à respecter les chiens et leurs maîtres et le lien qui les unit - on voit toujours les défauts, mais ça n'a plus d'importance face à ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur et à l'amour partagé (ici on peut sortir les violons  ::  ).

----------


## balmas

toujours dans la délicatesse!!!!!

il respecte le lien qui unit les chiens a leur maitre,ca n'a absolument rien a voir, ce st deux choses différentes, vous faites un amalgame de tout!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je fais pas d'amalgame tu dis qu'il critique ta chienne alors que tu ne lui as rien demandé et que ça énerve visiblement ton mari, soit il fait exprès pour faire chier, soit il a autant de tact qu'un éléphant dans un magasin de porcelaine. J'en ai vu des chiens moches, ben tu trouves quelque chose de gentil à dire ou tu la fermes, c'est pas compliqué de respecter les gens. Après s'il fait exprès c'est encore autre chose, mais j'en ai vu des gens qui se comportent comme ça avec tout le monde, et je te dis, si c'est le cas de la personne dont tu parles avec le temps ça devrait lui passer, tu donnes ton avis quand on te le demande et le reste du temps tu gardes pour toi.

----------


## balmas

c'est un de mes amis!!!! il critique, mais il aime bien la dindasse!!! ca ne me dérange pas outre mesure, et puis il ne le fait plus, ya pas mort d'homme!

ya vraiment des choses plus graves ds la vie, du moins pour ma part!

----------


## loulouk

y'a pas de chiens moches  :: 
ils ont tous un petit quelque chose qui les rend beau  :Smile:

----------


## balmas

mais bien sur loulouk :: , je pense comme toi, mais je comprends aussi les passionnés de certaines races...

----------


## loulouk

j'aime les races je sui scomme tout le monde,
chez le chien c'est le staff , chez le chat j'aime beaucoup le maine coon et pourtant je n'ai rien de tout ça ,
j'ai des chiens et chats arrivés " comme ça " mais je les aimheu !

----------


## Fahn

C'est vrai, chaque chien a "un truc" qui le rend beau, attachant.

----------


## Poska

Alors moi j'ai été traumatisée il y a peu par un gars qui a entrepris de descendre méthodiquement le physique de ma fifille adorée. J'avais ma pauvre vieille Samba en laisse, terrorisée par les bruits de pétards du 14 juillet, et ce charmant jeune homme l'a critiquée non stop pendant 10 minutes en la comparant avec le boul'am de son pote qui était plus grand, plus musclé, plus fier, plus ceci, plus cela... et ça m'a retourné les tripes, j'avais juste envie de lui mettre une grosse baffe dans la tronche en fait.
J'ai l'habitude qu'on critique soi-disant gentiment le physique de mes chiens (ben oui je n'ai que du hors standard, mais m'en fiche je ne fais pas d'expo) mais là ça a été la goutte d'eau, le prochain qui se permet une critique du physique de mes chiens sans ma permission il a ma main dans la tronche, voilà c'est dit  ::

----------


## loulouk

gros nullos , en plus elle est trop choux ta samba ! ::

----------


## balmas

poska tu mets une photo??? ::  je blagueeeeeeeeee

----------


## MuzaRègne

> c'est un de mes amis!!!! il critique, mais il aime bien la dindasse!!! ca ne me dérange pas outre mesure, et puis il ne le fait plus, ya pas mort d'homme!
> 
> ya vraiment des choses plus graves ds la vie, du moins pour ma part!


Y'a toujours plus grave dans la vie ... on peut discuter quand même, ou tu préfères qu'on parle de la faim dans le monde  ::   ::   ?

Bref, ami ou pas s'il sait que son comportement fait chier les gens, c'est pas très sympa de continuer, bon, c'est pas ça le problème. Le problème c'est que les gens qui se permettent de donner leur avis sur leur chien aux proprios qui n'ont rien demandé, ce sont eux qui font une réputation de snobinards malaimables qui n'aiment pas les chiens aux cynophiles. Et c'est vrai que c'est un manque de respect, les gens ne comprennent pas que critiquer la ligne de dos le port d'oreille ou que sais je, ce n'est pas diminuer la valeur de leur chien en tant qu'individu, c'est juste par rapport au standard. Enfin ça, déjà que certains cynophiles eux-mêmes ne font pas la différence .... mbref.
Ce qui est important dans la communication, c'est pas ce qu'on veut dire, c'est ce qui est compris au final. Et quand on dit "il a tel ou tel défaut", Mr tout le monde il comprend "ton chien c'est d'la merde". Là vous parlez de passionnés qui donnent leur avis sur tous les chiens qui ne peuvent pas s'empêcher, et bien donc je dis, ça devrait leur passer (et il faudrait), parce que donner un avis quand on ne leur demande pas, c'est mal perçu et les gens le prennent souvent à coeur. Donc si on ne vous demande rien vous pouvez commenter sur quelque chose de positif, par respect pour le chien et le maître qui ne comprend pas le négatif de la même façon que vous.

----------


## balmas

je comprends bien tes propos, c'est vrai, ca peut choquer certaines personnes, ok...

----------


## Fahn

Qu'on critique Jedi, Kaly (staff x dogo sans doute), Volan (qui par contre ne ressemble pas vraiment à une race en particulier) ou Kimi, je m'en fous totalement. Je les trouve superbes tous les quatre, ça ne m'atteint pas plus que ça.
Les critiques qui m'ont faites du mal, c'était pour Smiley, qui était handicapée, semblait maigre (alors qu'elle faisait plus de 20kg, mon ptit tonneau  :: ), avait des dents bizarres, était trop petite.

----------


## Poska

Je précise que je suis très chiens de races à la base, je bave devant les canons de beauté de mes races de coeur, je vois très bien les défauts physiques dans ces races (et sur mes propres chiens également, je ne suis pas aveugle), et je rêve du chien parfait dans une race en particulier.
Mais je ne me permettrai jamais de souligner le défaut d'un chien si le maître ne le demande pas clairement, parce que je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.
Il y a aussi la façon de le dire qui est très importante, ça fait des années qu'on me sort que Samba est trop ci et pas assez ça (oui parce qu'il y a énormément de spécialistes du boul'am en fait, pour une race pas du tout fixée je trouve ça fort!) mais là c'est la première fois que ça me blesse autant. Peut-être parce que ma chienne se fait vieille, que je sais qu'elle ne restera plus très longtemps à mes côtés et que du coup je me fiche d'autant plus de son physique...
Dans le même genre les "oh il devait être magnifique avant d'être handicapé" que j'ai entendu X fois pour Stan, ben désolée mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le voir comme un compliment...

----------


## itchika

Oula moi aussi je crois que ça m'énerverait qu'on juge mon chien de race physiquement sans que j'ai rien demandé. Mais pas tant pour le côté critique, surtout pour le côté pointilleux car pour moi c'est ça qui amène aux hypers types. Lorsqu'on reconnait globalement la race à laquelle appartient le chien je crois que c'est le principal non? Enfin bon je sais pas quand je vois un setter irlandais, on a beau me dire "il est comme ci, il est comme ça" si ce ne sont pas des défauts qui peuvent affecter la santé physique je m'en fou personnellement du moment que j'ai réussit à reconnaitre que c'était un setter irlandais.

Enfin bon nous on n'a pas ce problème en border au moins! D'ailleurs je crois qu'on est plus décomplexé du coup par rapport à ça, ça peut arriver souvent qu'on se vanne gentiment sur un chien qui a des oreilles disproportionnées, je crois que dans une autre race les proprios feraient la tronche et s'empresseraient de mettre du sctoch à leur adorable toutou, mais je n'ai jamais vu aucun propriétaire mal le prendre, parce qu'on sait que le chien ce n'est pas un physique avant tout.  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

> +1 
> 
> ça m'a toujours fait rire ( enfin rire ...) les mecs qui venaient me dire que ma chienne était trop petite ou trop maigre,
> ben non elle était juste  juste normale quoi


Je dis jamais rien si on me demande pas, puis je juge pas sur des chiens lambda la c'est le "acheter pour expos" et " l'eleveur etait content qu'on le fasse castrer" oui donc en fait ca c'est la version gentille de l'eleveur c'est tout j'ai pas critiquer le chien j'ai d'ailleurs emis aucune critique juste emis mon hypothese de pourquoi l'eleveur etait reellement content plutot.

----------


## Jalna

L'éleveur de notre Flat nous a dit qu'en stérilisant notre chienne, nous avions changé son poil. 
Je lui ai répondu qu'on lui offrait surtout quelques années de plus, il s'est retrouvé un peu bête...

----------


## skapounkette

Je me suis faite arrêter plusieurs fois dans la rue avec mon chien Foster (qui vient d'une fourrière espagnole) par des gens qui m'ont soutenu que c'était un Hovawart. Une fois une dame m'a expliqué pendant 20 minutes qu'elle était passionnée par cette race, qu'elle en avait eu plusieurs donc qu'elle savait bien les reconnaitre etc... Quand elle m'a demandé de quel élevage il venait et que j'ai répondu "d'une fourrière espagnole où il devait être euthanasié", elle s'est sentie un peu bête.

----------


## Taysa

C'est souvent pour ma part par les neophytes que j'en prend plein la geule pour Taysa, ma reponse c'est toujours de tracer un trait par terre "tu vois ca c'est la ligne de depart" mais ton chien a cote et tu verras la difference ^^ en general ils restent bien stupides mdr

----------


## Poupoune 73

> L'éleveur de notre Flat nous a dit qu'en stérilisant notre chienne, nous avions changé son poil. 
> Je lui ai répondu qu'on lui offrait surtout quelques années de plus, il s'est retrouvé un peu bête...


ce qui a changé (en mieux +++) le poils de mes chiens (les miens -2- +les FA -4-) ça a été d'arrêter les Pr*Pl*n (pourtant vantées par les SPA/vétos/animaleries comme étant les meilleures) pour les taste of the wild ou orijen, sans céréales. Tous opérés et pourtant tous avec un poil superbe et très doux.
Yenz je ne te remercierais jamais assez de m'avoir ouvert les yeux sur la compo des aliments industriels les + vantés.

sinon pour en revenir au sujet avec le yéti on avait pas de critère précis, on cherchait juste un chien calme mais endurant, pas trop grand et affectueux avec qui faire du sport. il se trouve que le york (enfin on a que des croisés^^) nous va à merveille. en plus ils ne sont pas gueulards pour 2 sous, peuvent nous suivre partout, à l'aise en voiture/bateau/train/ville/campagne/etc. et la pêche pour nous suivre en balade ou rando tous les jours (dans les Alpes ou le Jura), on les a jamais vus fatigués. et ma fois ils obéissent pas trop mal, se débrouillent en cours d'éducation et vont pas trop mal en agility. mais bon je rêvais d'un BA pour changer de gabarit, du coup j'ai réservé une Xbergère de 6 ans en refuge, mais clairement les annonces de yorks ou croisés me font toujours craquer.

le pb pour nous c'est qu'ils sont sympas et ont de bonnes bouilles, on arrête pas d'avoir des demandes de saillies, alors que ma chienne (toute mignonne qu'elle est) est pleine de défauts: dentition pourrie, dos arqué, luxation des rotules, etc. donc quand c'est des petits chiens mignons les gens ne voient pas les défauts (ou parce que c'est des croisés ça n'attire que des ignares, je ne sais pas).

----------


## loulouk

> Je dis jamais rien si on me demande pas, puis je juge pas sur des chiens lambda la c'est le "acheter pour expos" et " l'eleveur etait content qu'on le fasse castrer" oui donc en fait ca c'est la version gentille de l'eleveur c'est tout j'ai pas critiquer le chien j'ai d'ailleurs emis aucune critique juste emis mon hypothese de pourquoi l'eleveur etait reellement content plutot.


non je disais ça en référence à ce que tu avais dit au dessus, que les dtaff n'en avaient que le nom sur papier,
souvent les mecs qui critiquaient le physique de ma chienne ben c'était ça ^^
trop grand, trop lourd, trop maigre .... on a que l'embaras du choix

----------


## inari

Moi ce je trouve agaçant quand on se promène avec un chien dans la rue c'est les gens qui t'arretent dans la rue pour te demander la race du chien, ses croisements et commencent à se la raconter avec diverses théories à la con... Genre quand je promène le chien de ma copine qui est typé malinois mais x avec je ne sais quoi les gens m'arrêtent pas pour me dire "oh il est sympa ce chien ! je peux le caresser ?" ou je ne sais quoi qui me semblerait censé mais juste pour te parler de la RACE ceci la RACE cela... Mais on s'en fout quoi. Le chien il 's'en fout lui. Il préférerait qu'on lui grate le ventre plutôt que de lui demander son pedigré....
pareil avec mon chat vaguement typé siamois (vaguement !) , comme on dit avec une amie "siamois picasso " parce que les tâches sont n'importe comment. Mon chat à été trouvé dans la rue, il vient très certainement de chez des abrutis qui ont croisés x fois les mêmes chats de la même famille (sa maladie étant avec presque certitude due à la consanguinité avec une très forte prévalence chez les siamois) et ben quand je vais chez le veto ou ailleurs j.ai toujours le droit à "mais c.est quel raaaaaaace ?? Il est beauuuu" "c'est un snowshoe votre chat, c'est une race très rare " (celle là d'une présidente d.asso ......) "vous lui faite faire des petits " (oh oui la bonne idée avec mon chat hydrocéphale, avec les sinus déformé, de l'asthme et un coryza chronique ...). Je suis toujours contente quand mon chat conclue la conversation en lâchant une belle trainée de morve sur la personne ou lui éternue en pleine tête  :: 
Ces gens la c'est pas des connaisseurs des races, juste des gens qui pensent que y a que ça d'intéressant chez un animal.

----------


## itchika

> Je me suis faite arrêter plusieurs fois dans la rue avec mon chien Foster (qui vient d'une fourrière espagnole) par des gens qui m'ont soutenu que c'était un Hovawart. Une fois une dame m'a expliqué pendant 20 minutes qu'elle était passionnée par cette race, qu'elle en avait eu plusieurs donc qu'elle savait bien les reconnaitre etc... Quand elle m'a demandé de quel élevage il venait et que j'ai répondu "d'une fourrière espagnole où il devait être euthanasié", elle s'est sentie un peu bête.


 :: 

Et nous on a régulièrement le problème inverse, des personnes qui t'arrêtent pour te demander quelle race et ton chien, et quand tu réponds border et que tu n'as pas un chien noir et blanc "classique", les gens ne te croient pas...  :: 

C'est comme ceux qui arrivent sur un forum de border, te postent une photo de leur petit chiot fraichement acheté à un particulier (non lof, non pucé et vacciné bien sur) et te demandent si c'est bien un border?  ::  Outre le fait que ça ne sera jamais un pur border par définition étant donné qu'il n'a pas de pedigree, on leur répond que la seule manière de savoir si c'est un vrai border est de voir comment il travaille au troupeau. 

Enfin bon on passe souvent pour des extraterrestres avec nos borders, bien que je suis parfaitement ok que certaines qualités physiques soient importantes pour les chiens de sport et d'utilité, je ne comprends pas cette fixation à outrance sur des détails désuets tel un chien qui a trop peu de masque, le poil pas assez comme ci ou comme ça...

Tout ça pour en revenir au fait que si les gens accordaient moins d'importance à ces détails là, ils se tourneraient peut être plus vers l'adoption en choisissant un caractère adapté au mode de vie et non un physique...

----------


## Poupoune 73

c'est tout à fait ça!!!!! le "c'est quelle race" on me le sert à longueur de temps. mais qu'on s'en fout? ils sont propres, calmes, sympas, n'aboient pas ne détruisent pas ne fuguent pas c'est quand même bien ce qui compte nan?

mais du coup j'en profite pour brancher les gens sur la PA, "vous voyez on peut trouver des petits chiens sympas à adopter"," vous voyez celui-là -là je désigne le FA- il est adopter je l'ai en FA -j'explique le principe- il est aussi sympa, avec tel et tel trait de caractère" bon peut-être que je rêve, mais je me dis qu'en côtoyant des chiens de refuge, en expliquant le système des FA et des covoit, un jour quelqu'un que j'ai croisé franchira le pas de l'adoption... et j'en profite pour militer sur la stérilisation (mes chiens sont slims) et l'alimentation à base de viande plutôt que de céréales (poils, musculature...)

----------


## Jalna

Ah oui ça je l'ai toujours avec ma flat. 
Vu que la race est peu connue on me sort toujours 10 milles croisements. 
Du style "Ouh c'est un golden croisé setter". La dernière fois on m'a dit "oh ça existe les goldens noirs ?". 
Generalement quand je dis flat on me fait une sorte de "gné" et souvent ceux qui n'aiment pas s'être trompé sur la race me demande les origines et compagnie.

----------


## Nyunyu

Taysa, j'ai pensé à toi ce jour, toi qui te "plaignais" des staffs/pits actuellement en france ... j'ai papouillé 4 retraités de la lignée Balkan Gamedogs ... si tu aimes les pits à tempérament de pit, ca doit te parler ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Carrement que ca me parle !!!! Suis jalouse tiens  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Photos !!! 

J'ai vu le travail que tu faisais c'est vraiment genial  ::

----------


## Gand

Je suis fan des Labradors depuis très très longtemps. 

A la maison je n'ai aucun LOF qui trouvent plus facilement des familles.  Juste des chiens avec un gabarit et une bouille que j'aime. 

Je pense que les caractères sont bien liés à la race  , pour avoir un croisé border à la maison ... rien à voir avec les Labradors

----------


## Nyunyu

> Carrement que ca me parle !!!! Suis jalouse tiens  
> 
> Photos !!! 
> 
> J'ai vu le travail que tu faisais c'est vraiment genial


Je te présente mon préféré, tout vieux et tout pourri, Azro, 14 ans et plus toutes ses dents  :: 



Après, lui il n'a que des retraités, le plus jeune a 8 ans, et ils ont enfin des vies descentes  ::

----------


## Taysa

Mon reve sauvait un tout vieux tout pourri gamedog des pays de l'est <3 
t'imagine pas comme je t'envie !

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Moi depuis que je suis gamine, je rêve de ce chien :


Mais je n'ai hélas absolument pas le caractère qu'il faut pour cette race, donc je me contente de les admirer  ::

----------


## didou752

Dans le même genre que Mzelle Yoko, j'adore ça mais pareil pas le caractère pour malheureusement

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Quelle est la race ? il est magnifique également.

----------


## didou752

C'est une race très récente, c'est un blue bay sheperd  ::  Moins sauvage que les chiens loups en caractère, mais vraiment pas facile non plus.

----------


## Mayday

J'aime tous les chiens mais j'ai un petit faible pour certains.

J'aime bien les bergers d'Asie centrale




Les boxers qui ne sont pas trop brachycéphales. J'ai grandi avec un boxer.  :Smile: 




Mais, ce n'est pas les races pures qui m'attirent particulièrement, plus le chien en lui-même. Je trouve que certains croisements donnent de très beaux chiens. Ici bull mastiff X Greyhound

----------


## loulouk

magnifiques ces bergers d'asie, je fond pour les gros ours  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> Dans le même genre que Mzelle Yoko, j'adore ça mais pareil pas le caractère pour malheureusementPièce jointe 64585



Quelle merveille  ::

----------


## itchika

> magnifiques ces bergers d'asie, je fond pour les gros ours


Les kangals aux oreilles coupées font petits lions eux:  :: 



(je précise, je ne suis pas pour les oreilles coupées bien que je comprenne qu'en turquie il vaut mieux un chien au oreilles ocupées chiot qu'un chien aux oreilles arrachées par des loups)

----------


## loulouk

j'aurais dit ourson moi ^^

----------


## blush

> Dans le même genre que Mzelle Yoko, j'adore ça mais pareil pas le caractère pour malheureusementPièce jointe 64585




C'est quoi encore que c't'hybride? lol
Un chien loup américain?

Bon ben j crois que j'aime les chien type berger/lupoide ^^ 
Je le savais hein ^^ Quand je pense que ca fais 8ans que je me documente sur les saarloos... 



Il s'appel Orsone, croisé nordique berger... 
Me fais evidement penser a mon nashoba  :Smile:

----------


## mzelle_yoko

ah ah, et je sais ou tu l'as vu !! ses photos donnent envie, moi j'ai repéré un de leurs chats  :: 

Moi aussi je reve d'un Saarloos depuis que j'ai l'age de penser, mais il faut vraiment avoir le caractere et le comportement qui va bien, sinon c'est le chien qui prend le dessus  :Frown:

----------


## rené la taupe

ma race que j aime et que j'aurai un jour!l
e clt! j ai eu la chance d en avoir une en fa

----------


## loulouk

elle est splendide,
j'aime beaucoup les lupoides,
je trouve qu'ils dégagent quelque chose de mystérieux  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Les premiers a partir ?! Combien de staffs PUR RACE aussi meurent tous les jours parceque justement personne n'en veut et encore pire que les batards and co !!! 

Oui j'adore les lupoides aussi mais etant en appart je n'en aurais jamais

----------


## loulouk

je vais parler perso mais...
le staff est ma race de coeur ok,
mais se n'est pas parec que c'est un chien de race qu'il est adopté plus facilement
que les autres, bien au contraire .


comme le dit blush il faut de tout pour faire un monde, et avoir une race de coeur ne veut pas dire ne pas avoir de coeur pour les autres races, j'ai aussi chez moi d'autres chiens ( et chats ) et ils sont TOUS adoptés sans exception .

----------


## blush

J'ai tendance a preferer les saarloos au tcheque. 

Parce qu'avec les selections dans le tcheque, on retouve le comportement du BA. Ca a du positif, et du négatif. 
Positif parce que ca limitera surement les abandons élevés de cette race à cause de le coté trop sauvage/peureux/tétus
Négatif parce qu'il y aura encore plus d'achats compulsifs... et autant d'abandons comme toutes les races ou non de chiens. 

Les saarloos sont plus typés Américains je trouve, j'adore. Ca me rappel Croc Blanc. 

Il y a également le Tamaskan, un chien qui à une allure lupoide, sans pour autant avoir de sang de loup dans ses veines, donc plus posé. 

Le utonagan aussi est magnifique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ya des races qui partent difficilement je suis d'accord, mais toutes les races molosses en patissent à cause des medias et du délit de sales gueule...

----------


## rené la taupe

tu trouve que le clt a e comprtement du BA?! perso je trouve pas!enfin un peu! le tcheque c est super craintif! "sauvage" en tous cas rien a voir avec le chien (mon avis perso  :: ) c est pour ca bcp d'abandon les gens n y arrive pas avec cette race!
un jour j'en aurai un!!!

----------


## blush

De plus en plus oui, ils sont plus proches des gens, n'ont plus peur, n'ont cet élément qu'i les caractérisent.  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Pas que le delit de sale geule si y'avais que ca encore  :Smile:  

Mais je prend exemple ma soeur qui vient d'adopter un male staff que je lui ai recommander ca a couter : 
- 330€ de frais d'adoptions (castration et eval comprise) 
- 100€ d'eval parceque niveau 2 pour la 1ere faite donc elle a 6mois pour la faire refaire
- 100€ de formation maitre 
- l'assurance, 

A 530€ combien vont allez adopter un staff adulte en refuge ?! C'est malheureux et nous qui aimons les animaux n'y pensons pas mais je me dis que le mec qui s'en fout bah ira acheter un chiot ....

----------


## blush

Oui je sais bien...

----------


## itchika

> j'aurais dit ourson moi ^^


Remarque c'est vrai maintenant que tu le dis!  ::

----------


## Mayday

Ceux la aussi font ours polaires. Ca donne envie de les serrer dans ses bras

----------


## loulouk

> Pas que le delit de sale geule si y'avais que ca encore 
> 
> Mais je prend exemple ma soeur qui vient d'adopter un male staff que je lui ai recommander ca a couter : 
> - 330€ de frais d'adoptions (castration et eval comprise) 
> - 100€ d'eval parceque niveau 2 pour la 1ere faite donc elle a 6mois pour la faire refaire
> - 100€ de formation maitre 
> - l'assurance, 
> 
> A 530€ combien vont allez adopter un staff adulte en refuge ?! C'est malheureux et nous qui aimons les animaux n'y pensons pas mais je me dis que le mec qui s'en fout bah ira acheter un chiot ....


j'ai eu la chance de déménager au bon moment, 
donc personellement je ne tiens pas compte de ces contraintes 
bien que si je vivais en france ça ne m'arrêterait pas,
pour le prix c'est vrai que tu as un chiot ( un ami vient d'acheter un staff bleu 750 ),
Celà dit ceux qui achètent des chiots aujourd'hui aurotn les même contraintes administratives dans les mois à venir,

après c'est con mais la plupart des gens restent persuadés que les chiots c'est mieux, plus maléables et qu'il se feront mieux à nos vie,
j'ai un exemple tout frais, 
un voisin qui aime les animaux, il nourrit les chats sauvages, les fait soigné quand c'est necessaire,
il vient de s'acheter un jeune labrador parce que je suppose ocnvaincu qu'il s'entendra mieux avec ses chats adultes actuels .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ceux la aussi font ours polaires. Ca donne envie de les serrer dans ses bras


c'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux !

----------


## lili2000

> Moi depuis que je suis gamine, je rêve de ce chien :
> Pièce jointe 64584
> 
> Mais je n'ai hélas absolument pas le caractère qu'il faut pour cette race, donc je me contente de les admirer


J'ai eu la chance d'adopter ma 2ème chienne qui était pour nous (débutants dans le chien à l'époque) un berger allemand x husky et qui, on s'en est rendu compte ensuite, avait le physique d'un chien loup. Elle n'en avait pas du tout le caractère (elle était très sociable, bien dans ses pattes, non destructrice ...) :: 
Nous l'avons eu à 4-5 ans (elle est morte à 16 ans).
Voici sa photo : 



Sinon, sur rescue, je craque pour Dineka qui a un peu le même genre de physique (sauf les oreilles  :Big Grin:  ) dommage que personne ne la remarque (elle est en refuge depuis près de 3,5 ans pourtant, elle n'est pas vieille)

----------


## bouba92

Je suis d'accord avec chupachup,et si des gros cons n'avaient pas "travaillé" "le" staff pour en faire un chien agressif et a-social, on en serait pas là( permis, muselière etc...). Comme toujours c le chien qui paie la bêtise humaine. Et Taysa tu me choques quand tu dis des choses genre " change de race " " faire du staff" etc; On a le sentiment que ces chiens sont des objets interchangeables, qu'on jette quand ils ne conviennent plus. Les chiens que je préfère sont ceux derriere les barreaux, qui souffrent de la solitude, de la faim et du froid, ceux qui ne ressemblent à rien, nés du hasard d'une portée non désirée.

----------


## Taysa

Bah ecoute chacun ses gouts moi je n'aime pas. 

Ensuite le staff a etait cree justement pour sortir des criteres que tu cites plus haut donc bon des fois faut savoir de quoi on parle hein ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et oui changer de race plutot que de chercher a modifier celle deja existante me parait bien mieux ! 
Ca aurait eviter le BA qui ne peut quasi plus marcher, le CKC qui a le cerveau comprimer, le bulldog qui ne peut plus mettre bas naturellement, le bull et le spinning, le shar-pei tellement plisser qu'il en decoule des maladies de peau enorme etc etc 

Donc oui au lieu de transformer une race au gout de l'homme orienter vous vers celle qui vous conviendra (je parle en general) !!

----------


## Taysa

La preuve encore plus haut avec le CLT ! Un chien peureux etc qu'on retrouve de plus en plus avec le caractere du BA, quel interet ?! Faire plaisir au pauvre lambda qui du coup pourra acquerir un clt sans galerer et sans se fouler a savoir si le cadre de vie conviendrait etc ?! Nan desole je prefere que la race reste comme elle est et que du coup la personne s'oriente vers une autre race qui la lui conviendra.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> J'ai eu la chance d'adopter ma 2ème chienne qui était pour nous (débutants dans le chien à l'époque) un berger allemand x husky et qui, on s'en est rendu compte ensuite, avait le physique d'un chien loup. Elle n'en avait pas du tout le caractère (elle était très sociable, bien dans ses pattes, non destructrice ...)
> Nous l'avons eu à 4-5 ans (elle est morte à 16 ans).
> Voici sa photo : 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, sur rescue, je craque pour Dineka qui a un peu le même genre de physique (sauf les oreilles  ) dommage que personne ne la remarque (elle est en refuge depuis près de 3,5 ans pourtant, elle n'est pas vieille)


Elle est magnifique !!!!

----------


## Nyunyu

Désolée pour le bordel auquel j'ai grandement participé ....  :: 

Si ca peut rassurer les gens, on sauve les amstaffs, pits et leurs croisés, et on bannit pleinement les combats.
Ce qui n'empeche que ca fait (malheureuement encore) partie de leur vie, donc oui, on a des retraités de combat récupérés , je ne peux pas le nier et il n'y a pas d'honte á ca.

Sinon, en dehors de cette race, j'en aime tout plein, mais je suis fan depuis mon enfance du braque hongrois, surement parce que j'en voyais partout, mais je les aime beaucoup : couillons, joueurs, gentils, pas toujours tres futés, clowns, bonne endurance aux jeux, et tres beau physique :



Mais, j'en aurais surement pas, j'ai pas le profil pour ce genre de chien, pas assez sportive dans l'ame pour un braque  ::

----------


## loulouk

> Je suis d'accord avec chupachup,et si des gros cons n'avaient pas "travaillé" "le" staff pour en faire un chien agressif et a-social, on en serait pas là( permis, muselière etc...). Comme toujours c le chien qui paie la bêtise humaine. Et Taysa tu me choques quand tu dis des choses genre " change de race " " faire du staff" etc; On a le sentiment que ces chiens sont des objets interchangeables, qu'on jette quand ils ne conviennent plus. Les chiens que je préfère sont ceux derriere les barreaux, qui souffrent de la solitude, de la faim et du froid, ceux qui ne ressemblent à rien, nés du hasard d'une portée non désirée.


haha

le staff a été séléctionné justement pour obtenir tout le contraire,
un chien équilibré et socialement très proche de l'homme
Les cons se ne sont pas les éleveurs qui ont comme tu dit " travaillé " le staff 
mais les gens qui les ont pris pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas, des machines
et ont fait tout et n'importe quoi avec eux, sans parler de ceux qui les ont achetés et reproduits
à la chaine jusqu'a le dénaturer justement !

interesse toi un minimum à l'histoire de la race et tu vas comprendre .


Pour ce qui est des croisés de tout poils que tu préfères aller chercher, et bien libre à toi,
perso ce que je préfèrerais c'est que tous les irresponsables de cette putain de planète se sortent un peu les doights du derche et prennent leurs responsabilités, fassent stériliser leurs animaux afin qu'on ne trouve plus à la pelle de " jolis petits croisés de portées indésirées et accessoirement indésirables ! "


et pour suivre taysa des exemple il y en a d'autres,
les chiens de grandes tailles qui ne peuvent plus marcher,
les sharpei qui ne peuvent plus respirer 
le staffie qui lui aussi souffre de plus en plus du spinning 

et des exemple comme ça on peut ne trouver des tas

quand l'homme en general aura compris qu'il ne fait que des conneries et commencera à se remettre en question alors on pourra respirer, et nos chien avec par la même occasion .

----------


## Taysa

Nyunyu y'a pas mal de compet de WP dans ton pays et alentours aussi bien on se croisera  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Loulouk j'ai vu ca pour le staffie que le spinning arrivait en grande force j'ai halluciner !! 
Ca a tout les coups c'est parceque les naissance augementent puissance 10 en faisant n'importe quoi  :Frown:  

Sinon toi aussi tu me resumes bien j'adore ^^

----------


## loulouk

pour le staffie malheureusement j'ai constaté sur le mien ...
et ça s'est aggravé en quelques mois seulement, une vraie saloprie encrée comme pas possible !
aggravé dans mon cas par un souci d'hyper attachement ...

----------


## inari

> Désolée pour le bordel auquel j'ai grandement participé .... 
> 
> Si ca peut rassurer les gens, on sauve les amstaffs, pits et leurs croisés, et on bannit pleinement les combats.
> Ce qui n'empeche que ca fait (malheureuement encore) partie de leur vie, donc oui, on a des retraités de combat récupérés , je ne peux pas le nier et il n'y a pas d'honte á ca.
> 
> Sinon, en dehors de cette race, j'en aime tout plein, mais je suis fan depuis mon enfance du braque hongrois, surement parce que j'en voyais partout, mais je les aime beaucoup : couillons, joueurs, gentils, pas toujours tres futés, clowns, bonne endurance aux jeux, et tres beau physique :
> 
> 
> Mais, j'en aurais surement pas, j'ai pas le profil pour ce genre de chien, pas assez sportive dans l'ame pour un braque


Ben je vois pas comment tu pourrais avoir honte alors que justement tu recuperes les conneries des autres humains  ::  

Sans vouloir relancer le débat, ça manque de cohérence ce que tu dis taysa. Je comprends ce que tu veux dire (et ne peux qu'approuver ) sur les hyper types et autres abominations mais de toute façon la race à la base (même non "pervertie") elle a été créé par et pour l'humain l'humain donc c.est un peu ambivalent ce que tu dis. Le standard originel du staff n'a rien de plus "naturel" que le staff de maintenant, ce sont toujours des créations humaines. Donc ok que tu dises qu'il ne faut pas modifier les races pour faire des hyper types mais ça a pas de sens (en termes de bien être animal)  de ne pas modifier la race par fidélité au standard... Donc les clt qui devient plus "sociable" ça n'a rien de moins naturel que le clt peureux et ça ne menace pas sa santé, tu peux pas comparer ça avec les hyper types.
Et tu peux aussi comprendre que des gens (comme Chupachup) trouve l'idée même de race absurde et non éthique sans les traiter de débiles  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

> Nyunyu y'a pas mal de compet de WP dans ton pays et alentours aussi bien on se croisera


Carlo, ex francais  ::

----------


## Taysa

Hummm j'aime ! ^^ 

Inari toutes les races ne sont pas creations de l'homme, le staff est issu du pitbull il a donc etait modifier et non creer.

Ca ne menace pas sa santee mais donc quel interet de vouloir cette race pour la modifier encore ?!

----------


## inari

Ben dans ce cas la quel est l'intérêt des races tout court j'ai envie de dire ? 
Le pitbul à bien été créé / sélectionné par l'humain aussi donc le staff s'il en découle est aussi une création de l'homme. Le concept de races est forcément une création de l'homme, ça n'a aucun sens de prétendre le contraire, une race ça n.existe pas dans la nature, qu'il y ait des types plus ou moins marqué ok mais ce ne sont pas des races

----------


## Taysa

Le pitbull n'est pas une creation de l'homme mais une race pure d'origine. 
Apeler half and hald ou white terrier ou blue paul terrier. . Issu du staffie principalement qui est aussi une race pure  ::  
elle a etait creer dans le sens qu'on la detourner dans le but bien precis des combats mais comme le staff qui en decoule pour les expos. Ce sont des races non genetiquement modifier de croisements entre plusieurs races. 

Donc oui dans la nature il n'y a pas de races mais on a pris les memes "specimens" ce qui cree la race et donc ?! 
Puis dans la nature tu parles d'un truc du moyen age la ^^ ca fais X mille annees les races existent ^^

----------


## Mayday

hey Taysa j'ai rien compris à ton post, mdr arrête d'écrire avec tes pieds  ::

----------


## Taysa

L'interet des races ?! 

Je dirais preserver un cheptel, ne pas avoir des milliers de croises portes et fenetre partout et dont personne ne veut, ca remonte a ce qu'on dis plus haut LA STERILISATION. Aucun animal hormis passer un certain niveau d'aptitude a la race devrait etre steriliser et ne pas reproduire. 

Mais ca quand je vois meme es refuges / spa placer des chiens entiers on en est bien loin

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hey Taysa j'ai rien compris à ton post, mdr arrête d'écrire avec tes pieds


Ptdr nan c'est juste que je ne sais pas m'exprimer sur internet, pour ca je rentre pas dans les details ^^

----------


## loulouk

il est quand même déplorable de choisir une race mais de croiser des spécimens pour obtenir autre chose ( plus grand, plus gros, etc ) 
si tu veux un museau allongé par exemple ou des poils longs, ne choisis pas un dogue, si tu veux un chien de grande taille avec des oreilles droite alors tourne toi vers un Berger et pas vers un staff ^^

bon c'est résumé rapide mais je savais pas comment tourner ça lol

----------


## nathaliee1973

Moi j'aime les gros chiens genre terre neuve, léonberg, saint bernard, bouvier bernois car ce sont les plus pacides et les plus gentils qui n'aboient pratiquement jamais et sont des boules d'amour. Mais je peux aussi tout à fait craquer sur un grand qui n'a pas de race déterminée, du moment qu'il a un ptit quelque chose dans sa bouille qui fait que je craque. Par contre, je n'aime pas les "petits" car je trouve souvent que ce sont eux dont il faudrait se méfier... De plus, d'après ce que j'observe dans mon environnement, ce sont les petits qui aboient le plus ! ::

----------


## Mayday

Lol plus c'est petit, plus ça gueule.

comme les humains  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Le bouvier bernois ! 

Y'a eu un effet de mode sur ce chien ou c'est moi qui ai eu un hasard d'en compter rien qu'une dizaine deja dans mon club ?! Lol

----------


## nathaliee1973

je sais pas, perso je les aime depuis que je suis gamine.. Mais mon premier chien a été une golden  ::  et la deuxième je l'ai prise car c'était la dernière d'une portée que personne ne voulait .... On a cru qu'elle tiendrait du bouvier bernois car petite, elle lui ressemblait vraiment et en grandissant elle a pris du Husky point de vue museau et taille.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voilà peut etre mon 3ème  ::

----------


## loulouk

moi ausis de vues sur mon futur chien mais j'attend des infos...

hs mais .. personne de bénévole à la SPA de forbach par hasard ?

----------


## nathaliee1973

C'est qui ton futur toutou ?

----------


## loulouk

j'ia des vues sur une miss mais je sais pas si encore dispo à l'adoption alors .. ::

----------


## inari

Donc les races de chiens existent dans la nature et le XIXeme siècle c'est le moyen âge. Ok. Bon j'arrête de me fatiguer à essayer d'exprimer clairement ce que je veux dire, ça sert à rien.

----------


## Taysa

> j'ia des vues sur une miss mais je sais pas si encore dispo à l'adoption alors ..


C'est quiiiiiii !! 

Inari je ne t'ai pas dis ca et c'est plutot toi qui ne cherche pas a comprendre enfin bref findu sujet pour ma part.

----------


## loulouk

en mp c'est mieux  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blush

*OUAI REVIENDONS AU SUJET BERDOL !!!! *  :: 


Voukashinnnnnnnnnnnn hannnn comme javais craqué aussi sur ce bonhomme, comme Yagné, mais en y repensant, si yagné ne s'entend pas avec nashoba... on fait comment? On est encore en appart...  :Frown:  Pfff on les vois grandir en photos... cest dur. 
ca avance d'ailleurs ton adoption? 

Bon moi je pense et repense à Orsonne... mairde.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> De plus, d'après ce que j'observe dans mon environnement, ce sont les petits qui aboient le plus !


Je t'invite à venir écouter le couple de patous de mes voisins, ils te feront changer d'avis - et accessoirement te donneront envie de te pendre  ::  .



Sinon, Taysa, TOUTES les races d'animaux domestiques sont des créations de l'homme, par définition. Le type "sauvage", c'est le "chien jaune", le chien "de village", le "royal bourbon" = type dingo, plus ou moins. Tout le reste est dû à l'influence de l'homme, les premières races apparues étant les "landraces" ou races liées à un territoire ou plutôt type de territoire, particulièrement, la montagne et le pastoralisme ==> le chien de montagne gardien de troupeau, la pression sélective donnant un type a peu près uniforme en europe (patou / Maremme Abruzzes, kuvac, kangal ....). A la suite de ça, la sélection devient un acte volontaire de l'homme lié à une utilisation et TOUTES les races sont issues du travail de l'homme. Le concept de race n'est pas une notion biologique, c'est une notion culturelle.*

En dehors des questions d'hypertype où le bien être animal est en jeu, ne pas vouloir "dénaturer" une race c'est donc soit qu'on tient à l'utilisation pour laquelle cette race a été créée, soit un attachement culturel à l'histoire de cette race. C'est pourquoi j'ai beaucoup de mal avec ceux qui comme toi ont la volonté de retrouver des apbt "originels" : ce n'est pas une question d'utilisation puisque tu ne fais pas combattre tes chiens, et du côté de l'attachement culturel à une race dont le boulot était aussi peu éthiquement défendable (s'entre tuer pour le plaisir de ceux qui regardent, youhou) me semble tout aussi louche. 
De plus, si tu veux garder des caractéristiques comportementales liées de près avec un travail précis (ici, le combat), il ne faut pas se leurrer : il faut continuer de sélectionner sur ces critères. En gros, c'est obligatoire de perdre la combativité des apbt dès lors qu'on ne les fait plus combattre (notion de dérive génétique). Donc, si tu RECHERCHES ce tempérament, obligatoirement tu cautionne les combats : parce que tu n'aura pas l'un sans l'autre, la race sera immanquablement "dénaturée" = revenir à la "moyenne", en l'occurrence, un tempérament qui permet au chien de vivre avec ses congénères sans être obligés de prendre douze mille précautions.
C'est une chose de dire : "je sauve des pits issus des combats, je fais avec leur tempérament", c'en est une toute autre et avec des implications bien différentes de rechercher des chiens avec ce tempérament - obligatoirement si tu veux garder ce tempérament, tu dois garder les combats. C'est pour ça que je dis que tu cautionnes - indirectement, mais comme on dit, tu ne peux pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


*source = Dogs - a new understanding of canine origin, behavior and evolution, par R et L Coppinger, entre autres

----------


## Mayday

Taysa a un staff et un bully que je sache.

edit : à aucun endroit n'a-t-elle dit qu'il fallait revenir au standard des game dogs. C'est une accusation grave que de dire que quelqu'un cautionne le combat de chiens.

----------


## itchika

Personnellement je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Taysa sur ce point: Vouloir à tout prix changer une race est ridicule... On le voit énormement avec les borders, les gens qui se vantent de faire du border de compagnie, franchement y'a 365 races de chiens plus les X croisés, qu'on ne me dise pas que les gens ne peuvent pas trouver leur bonheur la dedans sans chercher à vouloir modifier les races existantes (ou à vouloir en créer d'autres... ce qui revient un peu au même).

Bref, moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on puisse aimer avoir des chiens caractériels, parce que ça ne correspond pas au besoin de la plupart des gens, et même si je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse aimer ce genre de chien là, je suis ok avec toi sur le fait que si les gens ne sont pas capable de gérer ça ils n'ont qu'à se tourner vers une autre race ou un croisé qui leur convient. Après je suis aussi d'accord avec inari, les éleveurs qui produisent ce genre de chiens ont intéret à réellement savoir ce qu'ils font, personnellement je reste toujours septique quant au fait de trouver normal les chiens associaux mais j'avoue que je ne connais rien au staff, pitt et autres.

En totu cas dans les races citées, il y en a beaucoup que je trouve belles, sympas, c'est intéressant de comparer les points de vue et d'agrémenter avec des photos.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je n'avais pas vu le message de muzarègne, voila ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est quel est le but de sélectionner encore ce critère?

----------


## Taysa

> Taysa a un staff et un bully que je sache.


Exacte  ::  

Pour ma part la ou la plupart n'ont rien compris, c'est pas leur caractere au combat qui m'interesse mais alors pas du tout. 
Par contre leurs aptitudes sportifs la oui ! Et sans caractere, sans le fond, tu n'arrives a rien ! 

Caractere ne veut pas dire agressif BIEN AU CONTRAIRE un chien a caractere est un chien stable, un chien qui ne se bat pas car pour lui il se place deja en superioritee face aux autres et ne ressent donc meme pas le besoin de defier l'autre !

----------


## Taysa

Allez sur un forum staff ou parler avec 2-3 eleveurs qui font du sporting. 
Demander leur : sur vos chiens combien de baguarres ?! 

Je connais quelqu'un 3 staffs : deux males / une femelle, bah du jour au lendemain les males se sont liguer contre la femelle et ont chercher a la tuer. 

Un exemple plus concrect : un chiot femelle de 5mois qui tue une femelle adulte ?! Vous croyez que c'est quoi qu'il aurait fallu dire au maitre non non mais t'inquiete c'est des on dit le staff est un chien cool qui peut etre sociable ?! C'est ce qu'on a dis a la personne et resultat un mort ! Alors que si on lui avais dis des le debut attention staff = chaud du ciboulot peu importe toute la socia que tu pourras faire, il n'a pas les memes codes canins, pas les memes rapports a la soumission etc la personne aurait veiller et y'aurait pas eu de soucis !

----------


## MuzaRègne

D'après ce que j'ai lu, tu reproches à pas mal de ces chiens de manquer de caractère, d'être dénaturés, loin du tempérament historique pour lequel il est par ailleurs normal d'avoir des chiens asociaux (au sens strict = sociabilité intraspécifique). Ce que je te dis, c'est que si ce que tu recherches disparaît, c'est parce que la pression de sélection sur les critères qui créaient ce tempérament (= sélection de chiens de combat) disparaît elle aussi. Si tu recherches ce tempérament, tu es obligée de prendre ce qui va avec = sélection sur le combat.
Donc, même si tu aimerais sans doute avoir l'un sans l'autre (j'espère bien ! je ne t'ai pas accusée de faire combattre tes chiens ou d'acheter à des éleveurs qui le font !), et bien, indirectement, si, tu cautionnes : parce que ce sont des choses inséparables.

----------


## Mayday

> Je n'avais pas vu le message de muzarègne, voila ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est quel est le but de sélectionner encore ce critère?


Arf le combat de chiens et ses préjugés. Beaucoup de chiens de combat, du temps où c'était légal, ne sautaient pas sur tout ce qui bouge. L'agression n'était pas ce que l'on recherchait dans le combat, ou bien cela ne menait pas toujours à la victoire. Il y avait des règles au combat, cajun rules.
Enfin bref, je ne vois par pour quelle autre raison que le combat, une personne sélectionnerait des chiens agressifs. Mais qui a dit qu'il fallait aller dans ce sens sur le forum?

----------


## Taysa

Comme dis plus haut c'est un long debat que l'on se dispute depuis environ 3-4 ans avec d'autres dans le staff. 
Doit on rendre le staff purement sociable, sans fond, sans caractere vu l'epee qui pese sur sa tete OU le garder au maximum avec son caractere ?! 

Nous meme on a pas la reponse et les deux partis ont leurs arguments. Moi je suis au milieu. 

Tout ce que je sais c'est que non pas besoin de combats pour reveler le caractere d'un chien la preuve avec taysa, elle est au top dans sa tete, ignore les autres chiens mais alors totalement et pourtant elle a plus de caractere que n'importe quel autre staff elle a d'ailleurs bluffee pas mal de puristes dans le sporting ! 

Donc non pas besoin de combat un chien peut se reveler dans le flirtpole, jumping street, weight pulling etc pas besoin de combat au contraire y'a plein d'alternative sans ces methodes barbares de nos jours

----------


## Mayday

> D'après ce que j'ai lu, tu reproches à pas mal de ces chiens de manquer de caractère, d'être dénaturés, loin du tempérament historique pour lequel il est par ailleurs normal d'avoir des chiens asociaux (au sens strict = sociabilité intraspécifique). Ce que je te dis, c'est que si ce que tu recherches disparaît, c'est parce que la pression de sélection sur les critères qui créaient ce tempérament (= sélection de chiens de combat) disparaît elle aussi. Si tu recherches ce tempérament, tu es obligée de prendre ce qui va avec = sélection sur le combat.
> Donc, même si tu aimerais sans doute avoir l'un sans l'autre (j'espère bien ! je ne t'ai pas accusée de faire combattre tes chiens ou d'acheter à des éleveurs qui le font !), et bien, indirectement, si, tu cautionnes : parce que ce sont des choses inséparables.


La sélection pour le combat induisait beaucoup de traits de caractère autres que l'agressivité. Peut-on garder ces traits de caractère sans pour autant faire combattre les chiens? C'est ce que souhaitent beaucoup de passionnés de la race, lui donner une autre direction.

----------


## nathaliee1973

> *OUAI REVIENDONS AU SUJET BERDOL !!!! * 
> 
> 
> Voukashinnnnnnnnnnnn hannnn comme javais craqué aussi sur ce bonhomme, comme Yagné, mais en y repensant, si yagné ne s'entend pas avec nashoba... on fait comment? On est encore en appart...  Pfff on les vois grandir en photos... cest dur. 
> ca avance d'ailleurs ton adoption? 
> 
> Bon moi je pense et repense à Orsonne... mairde.



J'ai la visite pré-adoption demain  ::  Je croise les doigts !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Effectivement ce n'est pas ici que tu vas pouvoir discuter sur les règlements des combats qui en feraient quelque chose de pas si pire que ça.




> Enfin bref, je ne vois par pour quelle autre raison que le combat, une personne sélectionnerait des chiens agressifs. Mais qui a dit qu'il fallait aller dans ce sens sur le forum?



Personne n'a dit ça comme ça, je fais référence à Taysa qui se plaint des staffs "à la vanille" et utilise le terme "gamebred" comme une qualité.





> Doit on rendre le staff purement sociable, sans fond, sans caractere vu l'epee qui pese sur sa tete OU le garder au maximum avec son caractere ?!






> La sélection pour le combat induisait beaucoup de traits de caractère autres que l'agressivité. Peut-on garder ces traits de caractère sans pour autant faire combattre les chiens? C'est ce que souhaitent beaucoup de passionnés de la race, lui donner une autre direction.


On fera ce qu'on peut j'ai envie de dire, wait and see, mais ça me semble inévitable de perdre un minimum l'asociabilité qui est quand même une tare pour un animal social. Enfin tu as quand même des chiens avec beaucoup de caractère qui restent raisonnablement sociables - va voir du côté des malinois de ring. D'autres qui le sont nettement moins - jagd terrier .... Ca va dépendre de comment s'oriente la sélection et sur quels critères, en dehors du combat.

----------


## Taysa

> La sélection pour le combat induisait beaucoup de traits de caractère autres que l'agressivité. Peut-on garder ces traits de caractère sans pour autant faire combattre les chiens? C'est ce que souhaitent beaucoup de passionnés de la race, lui donner une autre direction.


Toi je t'aime !!! (dis a ta cherie elle soit pas jalouse  ::  lol) tu vas devenir mon porte parole je crois ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Effectivement ce n'est pas ici que tu vas pouvoir discuter sur les règlements des combats qui en feraient quelque chose de pas si pire que ça.
> 
> 
> Personne n'a dit ça comme ça, je fais référence à Taysa qui se plaint des staffs "à la vanille" et utilise le terme "gamebred" comme une qualité.


Parceque comme la si bien dis mayday il n'y a pas que le cote combat, aussi le cote gameness et c'est surtout cela qu'on va chercher ! Le cote tenace, joueur

----------


## Nyunyu

Voici Julika, chienne magnifique et au passé glorieux (CH. Iren Gold Trembita - Russie), elle a quand meme fini bazardée en fourriere a presque 10 ans ... 
Comme quoi on peut retrouver des chiens qui ont "marqué l'histoire" partout, meme de race, alors vive l'adoption!

----------


## nathaliee1973

je sais que c'est toi qui a ouvert le sujet mais si tu ne parles que des Staffs .. Pourquoi ne pas ouvrir un post spécial combat et staff au lieu de quelle race aimez vous... C'est a peine si j'"ai osé parlé des chiens que j'aime  ::

----------


## Taysa

Une pure beautee ! Tu sais la un grand eleveur francais du staff a des soucis et se voit obliger de placer 6femelles staffs qui on marquer la race et pourtant tout le monde s'en fout  :Frown:

----------


## blush

Mon chien préféré ? 

Cest celui la, et que cest le plus parfait des toutous ! S'entend avec TOUS et TOUT le monde. Obeissant mais ya des derives parfois. 
Et un chouette look de loup  :Smile:

----------


## Mayday

> Effectivement ce n'est pas ici que tu vas pouvoir discuter sur les règlements des combats qui en feraient quelque chose de pas si pire que ça.


Loin de moi l'idée d'essayer de légitimer le combat. Mais dire que le combat ne repose que sur l'agressivité et que le trait de caractère recherché était l'agressivité est faux. C'est les règles du combat qui induisaient une sélection particulière et qui ont fait de l'apbt ce qu'il est. Les règles du combat de Tosa ne sont pas les mêmes, et les chiens ont ipso facto un caractère différent.




> Personne n'a dit ça comme ça, je fais référence à Taysa qui se plaint des staffs "à la vanille" et utilise le terme "gamebred" comme une qualité


Elle a parlé de chiens de caractère. Reste à savoir ce qu'elle entend par là. Mais je ne pense pas qu'elle voulait dire gamebred ou même qu'elle évoqué le terme de game bred.




> On fera ce qu'on peut j'ai envie de dire, wait and see, mais ça me semble inévitable de perdre de l'asociabilité qui est quand même une tare pour un animal social. Enfin tu as quand même des chiens avec beaucoup de caractère qui restent raisonnablement sociables - va voir du côté des malinois de ring. D'autres qui le sont nettement moins - jagd terrier ....


Tout à fait d'accord. L'objectif étant pour beaucoup de perdre cette agressivité tout en conservant d'autres caractéristiques spécifiques à ce chien.  :Smile:

----------


## blush

Voulez pas ouvrir un autre post?  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ou ouvrir le votre et je renomme le mien ?! C'est pas mal aussi hein enfin bref

----------


## blush

Rhoooooo mais faut pas le prendre mal !!!!  ::  :: 

Juste qu'il y a plus de page sur ton premier sujet...

----------


## Taysa

Je le prend pas mal lol ^^ 

C'est juste que je sais comment ca fais on va ouvrir et ca va s'enterrer puisque la convers est quasi close vous pouvez continuer sur celle ci on peut tres bien melanger moi je pense que les deux sujets sont en rapport  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Moi je trouve que c'est dans le sujet originel, on parle d'un cas particulier certes, mais ça pourrait être n'importe quelle race : on parle de caractéristiques, pourquoi on les recherche, et qu'il faut savoir d'où elles viennent et pourquoi on les recherche .... 
Moi j'ai un gros dilemme avec les carlins, race que j'ai élevée pendant 10 ans. Je suis toujours autant amoureuse de leur physique, mais je sais pertinemment que c'est tout sauf souhaitable, d'un autre côté je sais aussi que tous ne sont pas handicapés, mais au final, il reste évident pour moi que le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Quand on compare leur qualité de vie avec un chien "normal", c'est une honte. C'est très difficile pour moi et d'admettre ça, et surtout d'admettre que ce que j'ai fait pendant 10 ans n'aura été que de touiller dans la merde au final.
Il faut savoir admettre quand nos critères ne sont éthiquement pas recevables.

----------


## Taysa

Handicapee par leurs cotes brachycephales ?!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui, respiration, intolérance à l'exercice, à la chaleur ... les passionnés te diront tout va très bien madame la marquise, mais ils se voilent la face : la vie avec un carlin ou un bulldog, c'est pas comme la vie avec un chien normal.

----------


## Mayday

> Oui, respiration, intolérance à l'exercice, à la chaleur ... les passionnés te diront tout va très bien madame la marquise, mais ils se voilent la face : la vie avec un carlin ou un bulldog, c'est pas comme la vie avec un chien normal.


Quelques photos d'old time pugs

peinture de 1780


1890




On peut clairement voir la différence avec les chiens d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## bouba92

J'adore les carlinoux! J'en garde un de temps en temps, et j'en suis malade pour lui : difficultés à respirer, à manger, le nez tout sec; je souffre pour lui; c quand même un scandale de fabriquer une race aussi handicapée

----------


## loulouk

pour ceux qui conaissent  :Stick Out Tongue: 



me jetez pas de pierres lol
sinon je toruve beaux tous les chiens,
chez mes parents j'ai eu de tout, du york au patou alors ...

----------


## itchika

Le problème avec ces races, c'est est ce qu'il est possible de revenir en arrière? 

J'admire le raisonnement de muzarègne, être passionnée d'une race, mais continuer à remettre constamment en question ce qu'on fait et pourquoi on le fait, si seulement plus d'éleveurs avaient cette démarche...

Avec ces races, à part avec des croisements je ne vois pas comment on pourrait revenir en arrière...? Est ce que l'idéal ne serait pas d'arrêter de reproduire, ce qui signifie lextinction de cette race...? C'est hyper dur à entendre j'imagine, mais ça peut mériter réflexion...?

----------


## Mayday

loulouk , Pete des litlle Rascals  :: 

@ Itchika je ne vois pas d'autre solution que les croisements avec une race non brachycéphale. Cela a été fait avec les dalmatiens, certains registres ont accepté d'enregistrer des chiens issus de croisement avec des setters pour venir à bout du problème qui touche la race, la surproduction d'acide urique et la production de calculs rénaux importants.

----------


## bouba92

On peut , bien sur modifier l hyper type avec la sélection! On peut revenir en arrière.

----------


## Taysa

Bien sur qu'il est possible de revenir en arriere sauf que les gens ne veulent pas ! 
Prenons l'exemple du bulldog anglais bah les gens souhaitant revenir en arriere sont allez vers l'old english bullg, le renascaence etc

----------


## loulouk

> loulouk , Pete des litlle Rascals 
> 
> @ Itchika je ne vois pas d'autre solution que les croisements avec une race non brachycéphale. Cela a été fait avec les dalmatiens, certains registres ont accepté d'enregistrer des chiens issus de croisement avec des setters pour venir à bout du problème qui touche la race, la surproduction d'acide urique et la production de calculs rénaux importants.


yes  ::

----------


## itchika

> On peut , bien sur modifier l hyper type avec la sélection! On peut revenir en arrière.


Autrement que sans faire des croisements? Est ce qu'en sélectionnant à chaque fois les chiens les moins hypertypés on pourrait revenir au type ancien, et si oui en combien de temps?

Taysa, malheureusement je crois que ceux qui reviennent à l'old english buldog se font mettre des batons dans les roues par le club de race du bouldogue anglais... C'est vraiment minable et ridicule.... (d'ailleurs est ce une race reconnue officiellement?)

----------


## Taysa

Bah oui puisque ceux du bulldog anglais voyent arriver un danger pour les ventes de leurs races. 

C'est comme le bully reconnue par certains registres mais pas la fci

----------


## D-elphine

> Mon chien préféré ? 
> 
> Cest celui la, et que cest le plus parfait des toutous ! S'entend avec TOUS et TOUT le monde. Obeissant mais ya des derives parfois. 
> Et un chouette look de loup


bientôt t' aimeras aussi celui là, 

Spoiler:  









ils iraient bien ensemble, 2 super beaux goss.... _dit elle juste en passant,_  bonne nuit  ::

----------


## blush

Hannnn cest degueulasse !!! ( mais tu remarqueras que plus haut, jai deja cité le monsieur !!! <3 )  ::

----------


## nathaliee1973

Je suis sure qu'ils s'entendraient à merveille  ::   :: 

Allez Blush  ::

----------


## D-elphine

c'est par ce que je serais contente pour lui car je pense que quand c'est chez qq1 qui fréquente bien ce forum et qui est impliqué dans la PA, c'est forcément qq1 qui va se donner la peine et qui sera sérieux, je vois que c'est ton cas car même si le chien te plait tu fonces pas et tu réffléchis bien avant.
C'est bien au moins grace à Orsone tu passes de bonnes nuits faites de jolis rêves  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour revenir à la compatibilité PA / attrait pour certaines races, une chose qui me choque encore plus ce sont les gens dans la PA qui cautionnent l'élevage de nouvelles races. On va laisser l'OEB de côté qui est davantage une tentative de revenir en arrière plutôt qu'une nouvelle race à proprement parler, mais j'y ai pensé en voyant le "loup bleu" = "blue bay shepherd", une rapide recherche internet montre que c'est une race qui n'existe pas encore on va dire, en développement par une seule éleveuse. On peut citer la race parce qu'on trouve ça joli (certes, y'a pas à discuter là dessus !), mais *il faut bien garder à l'esprit que PA et création de nouvelles races sont strictement incompatibles*. 

Créer une nouvelle race, cela veut dire faire naître un certain/grand nombre de portées, dans un temps relativement court (si on veut arriver à bien stabiliser la race avant d'être mort !), avec une très grande partie des chiots produits qui ne seront pas gardés pour le programme d'élevage parce qu'ils ne ressemblent pas à ce que l'on souhaite et qui doivent donc être placés assez vite pour faire de la place pour ceux qui arrivent. En gros, on fait beaucoup de chiots croisés qui ne ressemblent à rien de fixe dont il faut se débarrasser. A l'époque, c'était plus facile, on s'en débarrassait avec un coup sec derrière la nuque. C'est guère plus glorieux maintenant, on prend simplement la place des petits bâtards qui attendent en refuge. Donc non. Autant il peut (et il doit) y avoir discussion sur la pertinence de l'élevage de chiens de race dans un contexte de surpopulation, autant quand on parle de création de nouvelles races, il n'y a pas lieu d'avoir débat. 

Et même s'il s'agit de mentionner la "race" nouvelle sans avoir l'intention d'en acquérir un sujet, mais juste pour dire "c'est beau, regardez", je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'abstenir : ça leur fait de la pub, ça les fait connaître, et il ne faut pas. Moins on en parle, mieux c'est, avec un peu de chance (on y croit ...  ::  ) ils arrêteront peut être en route faute de marché si tout le monde s'en fout de leur production.

----------


## Taysa

Le truc c'est que c'est tout beau tout neuf ca va valoir cher alors les gens en voudront ... 

Moi mon coup de coeur c'etait le canis panther mais pas trouvable en france heureusement  :Smile:

----------


## loulouk

bah tu m'étonne  :: 
les gens font bien assez de conneries comme ça avec les chiens

----------


## inari

Il y aussi les gens dans la PA qui acquièrent des animaux de race ou d'espèces qui supposent un prélèvement d'animaux sauvages (les chats bengal et Savannah.... Les nouveaux rongeurs genre lemmings ....).... Ça me dépasse complétement

----------


## loulouk

des cons y'en a partout,

des gens de la PA j'en connais qui font de la repro
qui font de la repro " spécial chasseur "
qui abandonnent leurs animaux....

plus rien ne m'étonne ....

----------


## Fahn

> des cons y'en a partout,
> 
> des gens de la PA j'en connais qui font de la repro
> qui font de la repro " spécial chasseur "
> *qui abandonnent leurs animaux....*
> 
> plus rien ne m'étonne ....


Pour certains, ils ont de bonnes raisons.
Moi, clairement, si on ne trouve aucune solution pour Kimi, elle ne pourra pas rester à la maison, c'est juste plus possible quoi.
Après, je connais une employée de refuge qui a abandonné son chien et ses chats parce que son nouveau mec (depuis quoi, deux semaines?) n'en voulait pas... Ou une autre qui achète pour sauver de l'abattoir et qui revend bien plus cher...

----------


## loulouk

ah non lais je parlais absolument pas de cas qui necessitent un replacement, comme pour toi avec kimi, 
il y a des situations qui l'exigent

je dit ça parce que je connais quelqu'un dansl'entourage familial qui se vente d'avoir fait 15 ans de PA
et qui a la première occase largue ses chiens ,
labrador achetés chiots et revendus car trop de conneries,
le bulledog a été mis à la porte ( en même temps que la fille d'ailleurs ) 
le terre neuve parce qu'on divorce alors qu'on vient de le prendre ( chez des particuliers toujours bien sur ) 
qui a eu de spetits croisés bulldog shitzu parce que soit disant le véto voulait pas avorter la chienne ( alors qu'elle a vu la saillie se faire ) 
bref que des trucs de ce genre  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> Il y aussi les gens dans la PA qui acquièrent des animaux de race ou d'espèces qui supposent un prélèvement d'animaux sauvages (les chats bengal et Savannah.... Les nouveaux rongeurs genre lemmings ....).... Ça me dépasse complétement


Mince, je me suis toujours dit que si je prenais un chat, ça serait un chat tout noir, ou un style Bengale. Je ne savais pas que c’était du sauvage à la base ??

----------


## Jalna

Ce qui me dépasse c'est que si les gens n'abandonnaient pas autant, on n'en serait pas à ne plus vouloir que des chiots naissent. 
Et ne pas souhaiter la naissance de chiots, j'ai même envie de dire souhaiter que plus aucun chiot naisse, c'est ça qui me choque aussi.

----------


## inari

> Mince, je me suis toujours dit que si je prenais un chat, ça serait un chat tout noir, ou un style Bengale. Je ne savais pas que c’était du sauvage à la base ??


http://www.parc-des-felins.com/fr/ac...e-aux-bengales
après si tu entends par "style bengal" un chat élancé et tigré tu trouveras ton bonheur dans les "simples" chat de gouttière  ::

----------


## Noemie-

je profite de ce topic pour vous faire connaitre peut être une nouvelle race... Le labradooble. On en a au moins 4 dans notre clientèle. Bon peut être que vous le connaissez déjà... Croisement labrador et caniche.

un + surprenant, un client m'appelle pour me demander où ilpouvait trouver un cockapoo ?! Qué? Une race d'oiseau?! Non non Mlle une race de chien... Je suis calée en race de chien mais la il m'a scié!

Alors quoi penser de ces croisements qui deviennent des races, a la mode en + ?!

----------


## hatchiko

> Ce qui me dépasse c'est que si les gens n'abandonnaient pas autant, on n'en serait pas à ne plus vouloir que des chiots naissent. 
> Et ne pas souhaiter la naissance de chiots, j'ai même envie de dire souhaiter *que plus aucun chiot naisse*, c'est ça qui me choque aussi.


au moins momentanément, oui, histoire de désengorger les refuges 
et ensuite, que plus aucun animal croisé ne naisse, oui aussi 

à la limite c'est ce qu'il y aurait de mieux à faire pour limiter les naissances, que seuls les animaux LOF et LOOF puissent se reproduire. C'est triste parce que du coup les corniauds et les chats dit de gouttière finiraient par disparaitre, mais en même temps les faire naitre pour souffrir comme beaucoup d'entre eux souffrent actuellement, c'est barbare et inutile. 

Donc oui, actuellement, vu la situation de surpopulation, la moindre naissance est erreur j'ai envie de dire, animal de race ou pas...

c'est même plus seulement une question d'abandon, c'est une question de naissance: si il n'y avait pas autant d'animaux présents sur le marché (parce que c'est de ça qu'il s'agit), les gens réfléchiraient sans doute plus, il y aurait moins la pulsion d'abandonner l'adulte pour reprendre un chiot sur lbc 
et si il n'y avait pas une telle demande de chiots, il y en aurait moins, et donc moins d'abandons d'adultes 

c'est un cercle vicieux pourri, qui à part en réglementant les naissances, me parait difficile à enrayer.

----------


## Mayday

> à la limite c'est ce qu'il y aurait de mieux à faire pour limiter les naissances, que seuls les animaux LOF et LOOF puissent se reproduire.


Alors là, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec le fait de n'autoriser à la reproduction que des chiens LOF.
LOF n'est pas forcément synonyme de qualité, regardons le carlin, le bulldog anglais, le bull terrier, cavalier king charles, le dalmatien, dogue allemand, Irish Wolfhound, shar pei, berger allemand ... toutes ces races sont ruinées, on a reproduit entre eux des individus qui ne sont pas sains, tout ça en vase clos, et sans forcément se préoccuper de leur santé. Le génotype de ces races est bourré de problèmes génétiques. Je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner dans 50 ans tout ça. En effet, ce type de sélection est relativement récent, environ 100 ans.

En plus, c'est déjà le cas de certains types/races de chiens qui pour exister doivent être LOF, sinon ils sont *interdits.* Je perçois ça comme une atteinte aux libertés.
Pour ma part, le fait de n'autoriser la reproduction qu'entre races, tout ça uniquement basé sur des critères esthétiques me rappelle les dérives eugéniques de 39-45.

C'est juste un gros business le LOF, le jour où les gens se rendront compte qu'avoir un chien pur ci ou pur ça n'est qu'une grosse connerie, le LOF courra à sa perte. La sélection pour la beauté va parfois à l'encontre de la santé, on a fermé des registres pour des races qui sont bourrées de problèmes génétiques et hyper consanguines, la seule solution serait un croisement avec une autre race... Le système court vraiment à sa perte en réduisant la diversité génétique.
On ne peut pas reproduire un labrador et un golden retriever car l'un a le poil plus long que l'autre, alors qu'ils avaient la même fonction par le passé... On se gênait pas auparavant, on prenait les meilleurs chiens, ceux qui  avaient la meilleure santé, indépendamment de ce à quoi ils ressemblaient. 

Je trouve ça aberrant que tous les ans des nouvelles races apparaissent, mais il ne faut pas se leurrer c'est pour le fric, ça fait de nouvelles inscriptions pour les registres.

----------


## hatchiko

je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf que les animaux de race semblent être plus évident à contrôler d'un point de vue population, que tous les croisés portes et fenêtres (et pourtant ce sont ceux là que je préfère, et de loin) qui naissent partout chez les particuliers sans contrôle 

je sais bien que des particuliers font aussi des animaux de races enregistrés et tout 

ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est qu'à un moment, il faudra bien prendre une décision pour maitriser ça, sinon on continuera à avoir des centaines d'euthanasie pour abandon par jour en france. 
et clairement, la reproduction des particuliers est incontrôlable 

il serait peut être possible aussi d'empêcher ces dérives dans les races, ces hyper types qui font de la vie de ces chiens un enfer

----------


## Mayday

C'est vraiment pas simple de venir à bout de la surpopulation canine.

On pourrait interdire aux gens ayant abandonné un chien de faire l'acquisition d'un autre. Mais tous les cas ne se ressemblent pas...
C'est vraiment compliqué...
Je critique ta solution mais j'ai rien de mieux à proposer.

----------


## Antartica

Je rejoins Mayday: si on autorise que les loof et les lof (bref, disons les chiens à papiers) à reproduire, on arrive à terme à mon avis (même si ce n'est pas le propos du post) à des aberrations génétiques, parce que pas assez brassée, variées, pas assez "mixées" si je puis dire...

Les corniauds, batards et autres croisés ne sont sûrement pas indemnes de tares et autres maladies, on est bien d'accord.
Mais rien que pour le côté 'on se fout du physique' (contrairement au monde du chien de race), les plus costauds, les plus malins, les plus forts reproduisent, ça mérite d'être envisagé.

L'amélioration de la race et autres discours sont à mon sens (pas pour tous les éleveurs) une belle ânerie. On tourne en rond très vite avec cette idée de vase clos (si on part du principe qu'on veut garder les races crées)

Il faudra forcément de la retrempe à un moment ou l'autre, je pense.

Et, je ne suis pas convaincue du tout non plus pour ce que j'ai pu en voir, que les particuliers qui font reproduire leurs chiens (par inadvertance, ou par volonté affichée), soient les + "encombrants" au niveau des refuges...
Il me semble vraiment qu'on voit tout autant de chiens de races, avec ou sans pedigrées, issus d'élevages...
(on en parle peu sur ce forum il me semble, où j'ai loupé, mais il y a aussi tous les démantèlements et autres trafiques chez des éleveurs douteux, qui, vu la quantité de chiots produite parfois, fait à mon avis tout autant de mal que le particulier qui fait 8 chiots/an, mais en les élevant dans son salon et pas dans une usine à horreurs....)

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est pas parce que certains font de la merde avec un outil, qu'il faut supprimer cet outil : ça reste l'outil de base pour faire de la sélection si on le supprime il restera juste la merde que font les gens, sans le moyen de faire autrement - youpi  :: .

----------


## Mayday

En partie d'accord avec toi.
La reproduction entre phénotypes similaires est le seul outil que le LOF propose. C'est d'ailleurs l'objectif, l'homogénéisation des phénotypes, car à la base ils ont pensé que la fonction suivait la forme. Pour moi, ils se sont mis le doigt dans l'oeil.
Et chacun est libre, à mon humble avis, de ne pas faire comme la plupart des gens. La masse n'a pas toujours raison.

édit : @ muzarègne je ne parle pas de supprimer la sélection proposée par le LOF. Mais je trouverais aberrant qu'on nous impose cette seule sélection. ::

----------


## hatchiko

je suis d'accord avec tout ça (c'est pour ça que j'ai parlé d'interruption de reproduction momentanée, au moins pour désengorger) 

mais dans ce cas comment faire? on laisse les particuliers continuer à faire mumuse en faisant nawak (je pense notamment à la reproduction incontrôlée qui fait naitre des cat1 et qui donc mettent ces pauvres chiens en danger)? 
Un particulier qui reproduit dans son coin ne fait pas de mal, mais 1+1+1+1+... fait sans doute autant de dégâts qu'un éleveur-usine qui reproduit les chiens jusqu'à l'épuisement 

c'est tout le problème, c'est qu'il est multiple, entre les portées volontaires de particuliers, les accidentelles, celles des éleveurs véreux, celles des éleveurs sérieux (= qui prennent en compte la santé plus que le type), des éleveurs moins sérieux (qui produisent les hyper types), ben au final ça fait ENORMEMENT de portées. 

et à un moment donné, il va falloir prendre une décision sur quoi faire, et comment le faire pour enrayer ça (le problème est le même, et en plus important encore chez les chats) 

donc ok on ne peut pas que du loof/lof, sinon on tournera en rond et les hyper types seront encore plus présents et aggravés, mais dans ce cas, comment stopper cette surpopulation délirante? à part en jouant aux dingues de la piquouze mortelle sur tout ce qui bouge et respire?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il y a beaucoup de gens qui sélectionnent sur la fonction, pas sur la forme. Et ils ont besoin d'un outil de suivi génétique i.e. le LOF (ou autre livre d'origines), tout autant. Ce n'est pas le LOF qui oriente la sélection sur la morphologie plutôt que sur la fonction, c'est un choix des clubs de race - voir la confirmation du border. 

D'autre part, pour Noémie : labradoodle, machin-poo et autres ne sont pas des races, ce sont des croisements F1. Càd, leurs deux parents doivent être issus de race pures, un labradoodle ne s'obtient pas en mariant deux labradoodles. Donc ce sont des bâtards, de deux races précises.

----------


## Mayday

> Il y a beaucoup de gens qui sélectionnent sur la fonction, pas sur la forme. Et ils ont besoin d'un outil de suivi génétique i.e. le LOF (ou autre livre d'origines), tout autant. Ce n'est pas le LOF qui oriente la sélection sur la morphologie plutôt que sur la fonction, c'est un choix des clubs de race - voir la confirmation du border.


Le border, ou l'exception qui confirme la règle.

Oui certaines personnes sélectionnent pour autre chose que des critères morphologiques, bien heureusement d'ailleurs. Ca reste une minorité.

Bonne nuit tout le monde.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> donc ok on ne peut pas que du loof/lof, sinon on tournera en rond et les hyper types seront encore plus présents et aggravés


Encore une fois ce n'est pas le LOF le responsable, puisqu'on retrouve les mêmes problèmes voir pire chez les TYPES non LOF (pire car plus du tout de sélection, même sur les bons critères), ce n'est pas parce qu'un éleveur fait du non LOF qu'il maximise la variabilité génétique, il travail le même matériel génétique que les LOF au départ, les non LOF ne sortent pas d'un monde parallèle, c'est le même gene pool au départ. Ils sont souvent moins dans l'hypertype que les LOF parce qu'il n'y a plus de sélection là dessus, mais il n'y a plus de sélection sur ce qui est positif non plus - pour aller vite, la santé. Dire par exemple que les carlins non LOF respirent mieux que les LOF parce qu'ils sont moins typés, ça serait chouette mais c'est faux. Pareil pour la DH des labs non LOF etc ....
Les gens qui font du type non LOF n'en ont rien à foutre de la variabilité génétique, je connais des marchands de chiens qui travaillent en groupe d'élevage (1 M + ses 5 femelles ensemble en permanence), les filles qu'ils gardent restent avec le père et basta, on n'en a rien à foutre vu que personne ne le verra, il n'y a pas de pedigree.

----------


## hatchiko

je ne suis pas certaine de tout bien comprendre dans tes 2 derniers messages Muzarègne, mais je crois avoir saisi l'idée générale (c'est pas contre toi, c'est moi qui n'y strictement rien à ce niveau, je ne connais pas les détails, je vois juste le problème dans sa globalité) 

mais par contre dans ce que tu dis, je ne vois pas d'idée pour endiguer ce problème de surpopulation et de reproduction qui cause tant de problèmes? (aux chiens je veux dire)
parce que c'était ça ma question à moi, comment faire pour endiguer ce problème de surpopulation animale (ici canine, mais aussi feline, et au niveau des nacs pour certains etc...)?

----------


## Mayday

En revanche en mariant deux chiens LOF de races différentes, la probabilité que les gènes récessifs défectueux soient les mêmes, est beaucoup plus faible. 
Cet outil, reproduire des chiens "purs" de races différentes, permet d'avoir des croisements assez prévisibles, et de donner une vigueur hybride.

C'est pas parce que quelqu'un fait du non lof qu'il ne sélectionne pas. Les chiens peuvent être aussi purs (dans le sens stabilisation des phénotypes et des comportements), simplement il refuse de donner son fric à des escrocs, et n'y voit aucune utilité.

sur ce, c'est la bonne, au dodo.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Le border, ou l'exception qui confirme la règle.
> Oui certaines personnes sélectionnent pour autre chose que des critères morphologiques, bien heureusement d'ailleurs. Ca reste une minorité.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais encore une fois, ce n'est pas en incriminant l'outil que ça changera quoi que ce soit : c'est en gardant l'outil puisqu'il est nécessaire AUSSI si on veut faire les choses bien, mais en rajoutant des obligations en terme de santé, de variabilité génétique.
Par exemple en plus des tests génétiques obligatoires on peut interdire les mariages dont le coefficient de consanguinité est supérieur à la moyenne de la race (donc diminuer ce coefficient au fur et à mesure), prévoir des retrempes autorisées (comme chez le chat), ... prendre en compte a longévité, la résistance, la législation européenne accessoirement ( :: ). 
Effectivement les races avec une sélection travail sont rares, ce sont des exceptions, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça invalide la nécessité d'un suivi génétique = livre généalogique officiel (LOF ici en l'occurrence).

----------


## MuzaRègne

> C'est pas parce que quelqu'un fait du non lof qu'il ne sélectionne pas. Les chiens peuvent être aussi purs (dans le sens stabilisation des phénotypes et des comportements), simplement il refuse de donner son fric à des escrocs, et n'y voit aucune utilité.


Il est bien bête de n'y voir aucune utilité, parce que le suivi génétique de l'ensemble d'une population, c'est un peu le strict minimum si on prétend faire de la sélection. A moins qu'on ne soit des bédouins avec une tradition orale monstrueuse qui perpétue la connaissance des pedigrees de père en fils sans aucune trace écrite, mais ça je n'y crois pas trop de nos jours  ::  . Volontairement se priver d'un outil nécessaire je veux bien si on le remplace, en l'occurrence, que quelqu'un tienne un livre qui a un minimum de fiabilité en dehors du LOF pas de souci, sauf qu'en pratique, ça ne se passe pas comme ça.


(ps - le comportement fait partie du phénotype)


edit pour répondre à Hatchiko :



> mais par contre dans ce que tu dis, je ne vois pas d'idée pour endiguer ce problème de surpopulation et de reproduction qui cause tant de problèmes? (aux chiens je veux dire)



On peut avoir 2 approches : soit on désire maintenir l'existence des races (= sous populations de type homogène, type morphologique / de tempérament / de fonction, c'est pareil), soit on estime que c'est inutile et néfaste puisque ça conduit à des hypertypes.
Le deuxième cas n'est pas tenable, il y aura toujours des gens qui voudront continuer à maintenir une race, et si on ne prévoit rien pour les encadrer (puisque c'est sensé ne plus exister), ça risque d'être encre pire niveau sélection merdique, consanguinité, etc.
Donc, on va se contenter d'envisager le premier cas. Ca serait un boulot à plein temps d'imaginer une vraie solutions qui prenne tout en compte, mais moi je vois ça comme ça : interdire la repro aux chiens non inscrits et aux particuliers (stérilisation obligatoire sinon amende, ou sinon, une taxe sur les chiens non stérilisés ...), tout en ouvrant au maximum l'entrée dans le livre (LOF) des chiens sans origine connue (entrée à titre initial), et en encadrant la repro des inscrits de manière drastique en mettant santé, bien être et variabilité génétique au premier plan (voir ce que je disais plus haut, sur le coef de consanguinité, la retrempe, limiter le nombre de saillie par étalon ...). En reconsidérant aussi ce qu'on classe comme particulier / éleveurs, pour garder les particuliers qui font de la sélection et virer les pros qui font de la production.
Avec cette solution, tu vas dire oui mais les bâtards disparaissent et moi je préfère : si on autorise certaines retrempes, on peut avoir des F1 sans souci (= issus de 2 parents purs de races différentes). Après si tu préfères encore autre chose, tu rentres exactement dans les travers qu'on reproche à la sélection sur la morphologie, donc = non recevable  ::  .

Bon j'ai rédigé ça en vitesse à 2 h du matin, ça se trouve j'ai oublié des trucs super importants, mais à vue de nez ça donnerait ça.

----------


## Taysa

Suis choquée j'aurais jamais cru :| 

Mais c'est impossible pour les lof deja ?!

----------


## Taysa

Et les races non reconnues FCI donc NON LOF mais appartenant a d'autres registres on en fais quoi ?!

----------


## mathikev

Je n'arrive pas a trouver ma race préférée personnelement. J'ai 2 jack russel actuellement et je peux jsute dire que je les adore mais qu'ils seront mes derniers jack russell car bien trop speed et tétue. L'instinct chasseur ne me corespond pas non plus. Ma cour n'est jamais assez close pour ma chienne qui trouve toujours un moyen de sortir alors qu'on a réhaussé le grillage... Aussi pour mon prochain chien je veux vraiment avoir bien réfléchis et le choisir en fonction de mon mode de vie... pour qu'il soit le plus heureux possible et que mes enfnats mon ami et moi même on le soit aussi. J'aimerais un chien non fugueur pas chasseur plutôt obéissant hyper sociable (j'aimerais pouvoir l'emmener sur le marché... car ma chienne mordrait les humains surtout les hommes et mon jack lui ne tolère pas les autres chiens) de gabarit moyen si possible qui perde moins ses poils que le jack russel (sans rire ça en est a tel point qu'en allant chercher dans les vêtements oubliés à l'école de mon fils j'hésitais sur une veste polaire et la maitresse ma dit si si c'est a votre fils regarder il y a pleins de poils de vos jacks) mais par contre je ne suis pas contre des poils longs justement ça me changerais. Est ce que là comme ça vous voyez une race à me conseiller?
Mes races de coeur sont le bulldog anglais (mais là il est juste trop cher à l'achat et en entretient...) le berger australien (mais il me parait trop sportif et moi j'y suis pas du tout) le dogue allemand ou le bouvier bernois (trop gros...) le berger blanc suisse ...

----------


## Mayday

> Il est bien bête de n'y voir aucune utilité, parce que le suivi génétique de l'ensemble d'une population, c'est un peu le strict minimum si on prétend faire de la sélection. A moins qu'on ne soit des bédouins avec une tradition orale monstrueuse qui perpétue la connaissance des pedigrees de père en fils sans aucune trace écrite, mais ça je n'y crois pas trop de nos jours  . Volontairement se priver d'un outil nécessaire je veux bien si on le remplace, en l'occurrence, que quelqu'un tienne un livre qui a un minimum de fiabilité en dehors du LOF pas de souci, sauf qu'en pratique, ça ne se passe pas comme ça.
> 
> 
> (ps - le comportement fait partie du phénotype)


Mais quand ai-je dit que les traces écrites d'un pedigree n'étaient pas importantes? Tu trouveras ça nulle part car je ne le pense pas. 
J'ai pas besoin de payer quelqu'un pour me dire qui sont les ascendants de mon chien.

Après la fiabilité, c'est une autre histoire, mais bon il est facile de duper le LOF si on veut aller par là...

----------


## loulouk

de toute façon tout ça c'est du vent...

ce que j'en pense de mon point de vue c'est que si l'état voulait réellement régler ce problème de surpopulation
animale ça fait longtemps que le ( les ) gouvernements se seraient penchés sur la question et qu'ils auraient trouvé des solutions,
quand on voit le nombre de loies débiles dans lesquelles ils engouffrent des milliards ça laisse songeur .
Il faut savoir que le trafic d'animaux engendre des recettes  supérieur à celle du trafic de drogue .

Moi je dit que c'est pas demain la veille que nos chers politiciens s'attèleront à la tâche, y'a qu'a voir les peines ridicules que tous ces trafiquants/tortionnaires se prennent ...

----------


## Darkys1

> Je n'arrive pas a trouver ma race préférée personnelement. J'ai 2 jack russel actuellement et je peux jsute dire que je les adore mais qu'ils seront mes derniers jack russell car bien trop speed et tétue. L'instinct chasseur ne me corespond pas non plus. Ma cour n'est jamais assez close pour ma chienne qui trouve toujours un moyen de sortir alors qu'on a réhaussé le grillage... Aussi pour mon prochain chien je veux vraiment avoir bien réfléchis et le choisir en fonction de mon mode de vie... pour qu'il soit le plus heureux possible et que mes enfnats mon ami et moi même on le soit aussi. J'aimerais un chien non fugueur pas chasseur plutôt obéissant hyper sociable (j'aimerais pouvoir l'emmener sur le marché... car ma chienne mordrait les humains surtout les hommes et mon jack lui ne tolère pas les autres chiens) de gabarit moyen si possible qui perde moins ses poils que le jack russel (sans rire ça en est a tel point qu'en allant chercher dans les vêtements oubliés à l'école de mon fils j'hésitais sur une veste polaire et la maitresse ma dit si si c'est a votre fils regarder il y a pleins de poils de vos jacks) mais par contre je ne suis pas contre des poils longs justement ça me changerais. Est ce que là comme ça vous voyez une race à me conseiller?
> Mes races de coeur sont le bulldog anglais (mais là il est juste trop cher à l'achat et en entretient...) le berger australien (mais il me parait trop sportif et moi j'y suis pas du tout) le dogue allemand ou le bouvier bernois (trop gros...) le berger blanc suisse ...




Le berger des shetland.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Mais quand ai-je dit que les traces écrites d'un pedigree n'étaient pas importantes? Tu trouveras ça nulle part car je ne le pense pas. 
> J'ai pas besoin de payer quelqu'un pour me dire qui sont les ascendants de mon chien.
> 
> Après la fiabilité, c'est une autre histoire, mais bon il est facile de duper le LOF si on veut aller par là...


C'est pour ça que j'ai dit :



> je veux bien si on le remplace, en l'occurrence, que quelqu'un tienne un livre qui a un minimum de fiabilité en dehors du LOF pas de souci, sauf qu'en pratique, ça ne se passe pas comme ça.


Le problème dans les livres indépendants des livres officiels, c'est la fiabilité et la centralisation. Fiabilité tu vas me dire oui mais les gens grugent le LOF aussi - mais le caractère officiel fait qu'on peut mettre des mesures en place, et des mesures de rétorsion contre les contrevenants. Voir par exemple l'identification génétique, tests de filiation ... c'est plus facile de mettre en place des obligations et une surveillance dans un cadre officiel.
Ensuite, le côté le plus important, la centralisation : c'est primordial pour la variabilité génétique d'une race que tout le monde (au sens strict = toute la planète) utilise le même livre d'origines, pour que tout le monde puisse savoir où il en est par rapport aux autres, avoir des infos disponibles sur l'ensemble du pool génétique disponible. Quand des éleveurs font du non LOF dans leur coin, même s'ils tiennent leur propre livre d'origines, il manquera ce caractère universel qui fait qu'une race à l'échelle planétaire est une population unique - de facto sortir du cadre officiel c'est s'isoler génétiquement, créer une sous population (vos chiens ne sont plus disponibles pour les autres) et donc ça réduit la variabilité génétique. Contre productif. Si on veut faire le mieux pour une race, il faut que tout le monde le fasse ensemble dans le même cadre. Pour cela, on n'a guère le choix de faire autrement que passer par les livres officiels - LOF, FCI.
Après ça répond à la question de Taysa aussi :



> Et les races non reconnues FCI donc NON LOF mais appartenant a d'autres registres on en fais quoi ?!


En fait on s'en fout que ce soit LOF ou autre chose, l'intérêt c'est qu'il y ait quelque chose : un livre unique pour le monde entier, officiel et bien tenu. C'est le cas pour des OEB par exemple je crois. Mais après faire plein de "mini races" (dans le sens, petite population) proches, avec chacune son livre dans son coin, c'est idiot et contre productif, il faut que ce soit le plus large possible.





> Suis choquée j'aurais jamais cru :| 
>  Mais c'est impossible pour les lof deja ?!


Pas compris la question !

----------


## Taysa

Bah les bengal sont loof, donc vois pas ou ils y croisent avec des sauvages a moins de faire des faux loof

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est à la création de la race, maintenant ça se fait plus - en tout cas pas en France, ceci dit aux USA il me semble qu'on trouve encore des F1 ou au moins des F2 ...

----------


## Taysa

Ah oui voila  :Smile:  ca me paraissait special aussi !

----------


## inari

Et y a encore plein d'autres races en création avec des croisements de chats sauvages qui surfent sur cette vague déplorable

----------


## Taysa

Ca me choque pas plus que les nouvelles races de mettre des persan avec des sphynx etc pour creer aussi de nouvelles races comme si y'en avais pas assez ! 

J'ai une amie eleveuse de chats elle me disait sur une seule et meme portee elle peut avoir 4 races differentes qui ressort !

----------


## lili2000

> Envoyé par *mathikev*
> Je n'arrive pas a trouver ma race préférée personnelement. J'ai 2 jack russel actuellement et je peux jsute dire que je les adore mais qu'ils seront mes derniers jack russell car bien trop speed et tétue. L'instinct chasseur ne me corespond pas non plus. Ma cour n'est jamais assez close pour ma chienne qui trouve toujours un moyen de sortir alors qu'on a réhaussé le grillage... Aussi pour mon prochain chien je veux vraiment avoir bien réfléchis et le choisir en fonction de mon mode de vie... pour qu'il soit le plus heureux possible et que mes enfnats mon ami et moi même on le soit aussi. J'aimerais un chien non fugueur pas chasseur plutôt obéissant hyper sociable (j'aimerais pouvoir l'emmener sur le marché... car ma chienne mordrait les humains surtout les hommes et mon jack lui ne tolère pas les autres chiens) de gabarit moyen si possible qui perde moins ses poils que le jack russel (sans rire ça en est a tel point qu'en allant chercher dans les vêtements oubliés à l'école de mon fils j'hésitais sur une veste polaire et la maitresse ma dit si si c'est a votre fils regarder il y a pleins de poils de vos jacks) mais par contre je ne suis pas contre des poils longs justement ça me changerais. Est ce que là comme ça vous voyez une race à me conseiller?
> Mes races de coeur sont le bulldog anglais (mais là il est juste trop cher à l'achat et en entretient...) le berger australien (mais il me parait trop sportif et moi j'y suis pas du tout) le dogue allemand ou le bouvier bernois (trop gros...) le berger blanc suisse ...





> Le berger des shetland.


J'aurai dit la même chose mais je pense que l'idéal serais de prendre un chien qui est en FA dont on connait bien le comportement donc peu de surprise
Pourquoi pas aussi des genres caniches (ils ne perdent pas leurs poils mais il faut du toilettage), il y en a pas mal à l'adoption.
L'avantage des chiens à poils longs, même s'ils perdent leurs poils, est que ceux-ci ne s'accroche pas aux tissus comme les poils courts ou ras.

----------


## Taysa

C'est quoi ce delire d'effacer une vingtaine de mes messages !!!! C'est mon post pour une fois qu'il y a une convers interessante et instructive autre que oh il est beau oh le pauvre faut que vous effaciez !!!!!

----------


## mathikev

Merci lili et darkys je vais aller me renseigner sur le berger des shetland en revanche le caniche n'est vraiment pas un chien qui me botte de par son poil frisé et sa petite taille.

----------


## Jalna

Certains de mes messages aussi ont disparu, mais bon, tant pis  :: .

Le problème c'est que si on arrête momentanément l'élevage de pures races, on ne pourra jamais repartir, puisque plus de chiots et donc des chiens susceptibles de se reproduire. 

Moi ce qui me chagrine, c'est qu'on arrive à s'en prendre à des élevages sérieux qui souhaitent respecter des races pour leur longévité, donc quelque chose de bon pour les chiens. 
Des personnes souhaitant que des chiens vivent le plus longtemps possible, ne devraient pas s'attirer les foudres des autres.

Personnellement je suis pour l'adoption ou les élevages très sérieux qui respectent les races. 
Et donc les chiens tout simplement...

C'est aux particuliers et aux animaleries, et également aux usines à chiots auxquels on devrait s'en prendre.

----------


## inari

> Ca me choque pas plus que les nouvelles races de mettre des persan avec des sphynx etc pour creer aussi de nouvelles races comme si y'en avais pas assez ! 
> 
> J'ai une amie eleveuse de chats elle me disait sur une seule et meme portee elle peut avoir 4 races differentes qui ressort !


Ce qui me choque moi c'est que, après tout ce qu'on a fait de désastreux avec nos animaux de compagnie, on aille chercher des animaux sauvages pour domestiquer de nouvelles espèces. Après oui créer encore des races c.est choquant aussi.

----------


## lili2000

> Merci lili et darkys je vais aller me renseigner sur le berger des shetland en revanche le caniche n'est vraiment pas un chien qui me botte de par son poil frisé et sa petite taille.


Les shetland sont des petits chiens (7-10kg environ) mais avec le tempérament d'un grand, calme à l'intérieur, et sportif à l'extérieur.

----------


## mathikev

En effet ils sont petits (un peu trop  :Frown:  ) et trop sorptif pour moi j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir leur offrir ce dont ils ont besoin (enfin elle parce que y'a une chose dont je suis sur je veux une fifille quelque soit la race). Je continue de flaner les clubs de races... jusqu'a trouver si vous avez des idées?

----------


## lili2000

> En effet ils sont petits (un peu trop  ) et trop sorptif pour moi j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir leur offrir ce dont ils ont besoin (enfin elle parce que y'a une chose dont je suis sur je veux une fifille quelque soit la race). Je continue de flaner les clubs de races... jusqu'a trouver si vous avez des idées?


Ils sont sportifs mais se plient aux habitudes des maitres. Pour la taille, pourquoi pas voir le colley mais il n'a pas le même caractère (plus calme et plus sensible mais je les connais moins donc je ne peux donner que des généralités) mais un physique approchant.

----------


## didou752

J'aurais dit pareil, je pense que le Colley pourrait te convenir Mathikev  ::

----------


## mathikev

Merci je regarde!!!!!

----------


## girafe

> J'aurais dit pareil, je pense que le Colley pourrait te convenir Mathikev


Plutot d'accord oui, ma chienne est une colley et niveau sociable rien a redire, avec les enfants (nous plus jeunes dans le passé ou mes neveux actuellement) nickel, sportive mais pas speed (avant car a ce jour elle a 14 ans)
pour ce qui est des poils par contre elle perd pas mal donc du bon brossage quand même

----------


## Jalna

> Je n'arrive pas a trouver ma race préférée personnelement. J'ai 2 jack russel actuellement et je peux jsute dire que je les adore mais qu'ils seront mes derniers jack russell car bien trop speed et tétue. L'instinct chasseur ne me corespond pas non plus. Ma cour n'est jamais assez close pour ma chienne qui trouve toujours un moyen de sortir alors qu'on a réhaussé le grillage... Aussi pour mon prochain chien je veux vraiment avoir bien réfléchis et le choisir en fonction de mon mode de vie... pour qu'il soit le plus heureux possible et que mes enfnats mon ami et moi même on le soit aussi. J'aimerais un chien non fugueur pas chasseur plutôt obéissant hyper sociable (j'aimerais pouvoir l'emmener sur le marché... car ma chienne mordrait les humains surtout les hommes et mon jack lui ne tolère pas les autres chiens) de gabarit moyen si possible qui perde moins ses poils que le jack russel (sans rire ça en est a tel point qu'en allant chercher dans les vêtements oubliés à l'école de mon fils j'hésitais sur une veste polaire et la maitresse ma dit si si c'est a votre fils regarder il y a pleins de poils de vos jacks) mais par contre je ne suis pas contre des poils longs justement ça me changerais. Est ce que là comme ça vous voyez une race à me conseiller?
> Mes races de coeur sont le bulldog anglais (mais là il est juste trop cher à l'achat et en entretient...) le berger australien (mais il me parait trop sportif et moi j'y suis pas du tout) le dogue allemand ou le bouvier bernois (trop gros...) le berger blanc suisse ...


Si tu ne veux pas un chien trop sportif, tu peux en effet oublier le berger australien et le berger blanc, qui ont besoin de se dépenser et de beaucoup courir. 

Pour toi 25kg est un maximum, c'est ça moyen pour toi ?

----------


## mathikev

Oui en effet le berger australien et le berger blanc suisse ne sont pas pour moi je pense. Moyen je pense a une trentaine max (taille labrador max).

----------


## kiwi2202

> Oui en effet le berger australien et le berger blanc suisse ne sont pas pour moi je pense. Moyen je pense a une trentaine max (taille labrador max).


et pourquoi pas un croisé porte/fenêtre d'un refuge de ton coin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jalna

Je rejoints l'avis de Kiwi avec leur caractère adulte tu seras au moins ou tu vas. 
Je pense que le labrador pourrait vraiment te plaire. Car calme à l'intérieur mais qui a besoin de courir quand même à l'extérieur. 
Il y a énormément de labrador à l'adoption.

----------


## didou752

Elle souhaite éviter les chiens de chasse et ceux qui ont les poils courts  ::

----------


## Jalna

Ah j'avais pas vu pour les poils. 
Pour la chasse j'ai tout de meme proposer le lab qui bien souvent ne ferait pas de mal à une mouche surtout si tu les habitues tout petit. 
Ma labrador à vécu avec lapine gerbille oiseaux sans jamais les embêter.

----------


## mathikev

En effet j'avoue être compliqué et les poils ras qui se faufilent partout je suis pas fan et l'instinct de chasse qui fait que le chien laché pendant la promenade ne revient plus car il est sur une piste... ou l'impossibilité d'avoir un lapin en semie liberté... m'embête beaucoup. Peut être le chien qui colle a tous ses idéaux n'éxiste t il pas? Peut être que je devrais plier sur un point ou deux afin de le trouver? Enfin de toute façon j'ai le temps mais justement pour ne pas me tromper le moment venu j'y réfléchis dès maintenant m'interessant a toutes les races éxistantes. D'ailleurs pour cette raison (avoir un chien dont le caractère le gabrit l'aspect... collera bien à sa race) je me tournerais vers un chien LOF je pense.

----------


## gipsie

J'ai une labrador, je lâche en balade et il n'y a aucun soucis.Au refuge il y a également plein de chien de chasse qu'on peut lâcher en ballade. Certains sont fugueurs mais c'est quand même loin d’être une généralité je trouve.

----------


## loulouk

j'ai un teckel qui aime pister mais nous suit en balade également  :Smile:

----------


## Jalna

Ma labrador a toujours été lâchée dans les bois, là où pourtant il y a le plus de pistes et jamais elle n'est partie, elle n'a jamais coursé non plus.
Des biches lui sont passées devant de nombreuses fois, et pourtant elle ne les a jamais coursé.
L'éducation joue pour beaucoup aussi.

----------


## Antartica

et la génétique aussi, et le caractère individuel!

----------


## popngum

Oui voilà c'est surtout une histoire d'éducation et de tempérament. 

Après faut faire la différence entre les différents types de chien de chasse. Un chien d'arrêt ou rapporteur (type épagneul/braque/labrador/etc) sera généralement bien moins fugueur qu'un chien courant (type beagle/etc).
Les chiens courants sont séléctionnés pour courrir après leur proie sans se préoccuper de la présence ou non de leur maître, d'où souvent des fugues en ballade si le chien sent une piste, alors que les chiens d'arrêt doivent logiquement rester près de leur maître, et donc ne pas fuguer. 

Après une fois encore c'est pas parole d'évangile et ça se modulera en fonction de l'éducation et du caractère du chien mais quand même les chiens de chasse c'est super large niveaux races et caractéristiques, c'est dommage de s'arrêter à des "clichés" je trouve.

----------


## Jalna

La mère de notre chienne, un retriever, est chasseuse, comme son père, donc on pourrait penser que leurs petits le seraient aussi pourtant elle ne l'est pas. 

On se promène dans les bois, sans qu'elle cherche à courser quoique ce soit, elle reste même dans les allées sans jamais aller dans les sous bois. Tout simplement parce qu'on l'a habitué comme ça et que petite si elle essayait de courir après un oiseau ou un chat on lui disait non. 
Alors on joue avec son "apportable" et tout, mais elle sait que tout ce qui est vivant elle n'a pas le droit de le courser.

----------


## mathikev

merci pour vos réponses et vos témoignages.
Je suis rétissante à reprendre un chien de chasse car ma jack russel présente tous ces défauts. Elle a un très bon rappel j'ai fais 2 ans d'éductaion canine avec elle elle a même finit 10èm à la journée "compétition" entre tous les chiens. Mais si elle sent ou encore pire voit quelque chose (même un chat) c'est foutu elle revient plus. J'ai du raté quelques trucs dans son éducation du style monter sur le canapé dormir avec moi dans le lit... ça c'est sur (d'ailleurs pour le prochain je ne ferais pas ces erreurs) donc j'aimerais trouver un chien qui ne soit pas trop tétue et qui n'est pas cette envie irréprésible de courir après tout ce qui bouge. J'aimerais vraiment trouver la race faite pour moi qui me corresponde et à qui je pourrais offrir tout ce dont elle a besoin. Une race ou le chien aime les humais et les enfants qui soit très complice avec sa famille.

----------


## popngum

Le lit et le canapé n'ont rien à voir avec l'éducation, après on peut l'interdire pour des raisons d'hygiène ou autres mais globalement c'est pas ça qui fera qu'un chien est bien éduqué ou non :: 

Sinon pour les races je ne sais pas quoi te dire, à part qu'un chiot LOF ne te garantira jamais un caractère défini d'avance. Si on veut être sûr mieux vaut opter pour un chien adulte en FA dont le caractère te correspondra, qu'il soit chien de chasse/de berger/croisé porte et fenêtre/etc.
Bon après j'avoue que je ne suis pas totalement objective, je trouve ça tellement dommage d'acheter un chiot alors que tes critères sont relativement simples à trouver en refuge.

Un chien de taille moyenne, plutôt pépére, adorable avec les enfants et les gens, pas fugueur et sociable avec les autres animaux c'est le portrait craché de mon chien adopté adulte en refuge, et c'est loin d'être le seul à présenter ces caractéristiques ::

----------


## didou752

Je rejoins Pongum, un chien lof ne garantit pas un caractère. La seule garantie c'est d'adopter un chien adulte en FA. Sinon pour la race, vu tes critères j'avoue que j'aurais orienté mon choix vers les chiens de bergers qui sont tout de même beaucoup plus attentifs à leurs maitres en balade que les chiens de chasse (même si il y a des exceptions partout).

----------


## sylviana

> Le lit et le canapé n'ont rien à voir avec l'éducation, après on peut l'interdire pour des raisons d'hygiène ou autres mais globalement c'est pas ça qui fera qu'un chien est bien éduqué ou non
> 
> Sinon pour les races je ne sais pas quoi te dire, à part qu'un chiot LOF ne te garantira jamais un caractère défini d'avance. Si on veut être sûr mieux vaut opter pour un chien adulte en FA dont le caractère te correspondra, qu'il soit chien de chasse/de berger/croisé porte et fenêtre/etc.
> Bon après j'avoue que je ne suis pas totalement objective, je trouve ça tellement dommage d'acheter un chiot alors que tes critères sont relativement simples à trouver en refuge.
> 
> Un chien de taille moyenne, plutôt pépére, adorable avec les enfants et les gens, pas fugueur et sociable avec les autres animaux c'est le portrait craché de mon chien adopté adulte en refuge, et c'est loin d'être le seul à présenter ces caractéristiques


tout pareil; j'ai (et eu) des croisés tout à fait sympathiques adoptés en refuge. Dont 2 x labrador qui n'ont absolument jamais chassé quoi que ce soit. Et ma petite perle, ma x rottweiller, qui est certainement l'un des chiens les plus agréables au monde.

----------


## loulouk

je rejoins les autres avis,
un chien bien éduqués peut tout à fait monter sur les lits ou canapé,
ici mes loups ont accès à tout et ils se ocmportent pourtant très bien  :: 

je suis sure que si tu vas faire un tour au rfuge le plus proche de chez toi tu toruveras ce que tu cherches  :Smile:

----------


## Mayday

J'en vois qui disent, ça dépend de comment le chien est éduqué etc. Pour moi ça peut jouer, mais dans une certaine mesure. Je rejoins Antartica quand elle dit que ça dépend de la génétique et de l'individu. J'ai très bien bossé l'obéissance, j'ai commencé à l'école des chiots, après une année j'étais le premier à être rendu dans le dernier groupe d'obéissance. Ma chienne étais la plus jeune du groupe. J'ai cartonné, j'ai bien bossé. 
Bah quand elle voit une proie, il n'y a rien à faire. Il n'y a pas de bouton on/off. Si je croise une biche, un lapin, lièvre elle détale si pas en laisse. Elle n'entend plus rien. Si elle est en laisse, elle hurle, fait des bonds, tire sur sa laisse, les gens me regardent en croyant que je la bats vu le bruit qu'elle fait parfois. Elle a également attaqué une chèvre, un jour, alors qu'elle avait toujours connu ça. Si je vais chez quelqu'un qui a un animal domestique autre qu'un chien, je passe un sale moment. Elle tremble et pigne de frustration. Je l'avais envisagé avant d'en faire l'acquisition, car je savais que je prenais un chien de travail.

A mon avis, ce n'est pas rendre service aux animaux, que de dire, ça dépend de comment on l'éduque. C'est le meilleur moyen d'avoir des maîtres déçus qui amènent leur chien en fourrière car ils ont cru qu'il pourraient aller à l'encontre de la génétique. 

C'est pourquoi les gens devraient se renseigner avant de faire l'acquisition d'un chien d'une race particulière comme le Jack Russel par exemple. Même si la plupart de ces chiens n'a pas été sélectionné pour la chasse depuis des décennies, beaucoup ont encore ça en eux... Ce chien est devenu à la mode, beaucoup de gens en ont acquis et sont surpris quand leur chien bouffe leur chat ou se met à courser les lapins. Mais bon, aujourd'hui les gens mettent des mois à préparer leurs vacances, mais quand il s'agit de se renseigner sur un chien qu'ils vont garder 10 ans, ils font pas leur boulot.

Je ne te fais aucun reproche mathikev, on fait tous des erreurs, et t'as l'air de plutôt bien assumer le fait d'avoir un chien pas facile à ton goût.

----------


## loulouk

personne n'a dit ( ou j'ai mal lu ) que la genetique ne jouait aucun rôle,
mais c'est un tout, la partie éducation a son rôle également .
Après tous les chiens sont différentes, il a par nature des fugueurs, des sportifs, des chasseurs ...

----------


## sylviana

Je suis d'accord; certains chiens n'auront par exemple jamais de rappel correct, même bossé correctement depuis leur plus jeune âge. C'est tout l'intérêt d'adopter un chien en FA dont on connait le caractère... J'ajoute que ce n'est pas parce qu'on prend un chien tout petit qu'il sera nickel chrome à l'âge adulte!

----------


## Mayday

> Des biches lui sont passées devant de nombreuses fois, et pourtant elle ne les a jamais coursé.
> L'éducation joue pour beaucoup aussi.


A en lire certains on pourrait croire qu'on peut modeler n'importe quel chien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ajoute que ce n'est pas parce qu'on prend un chien tout petit qu'il sera nickel chrome à l'âge adulte!


Entièrement d'accord, aucune certitude quand on prend un chiot.

----------


## Darkys1

> J'en vois qui disent, ça dépend de comment le chien est éduqué etc. Pour moi ça peut jouer, mais dans une certaine mesure. Je rejoins Antartica quand elle dit que ça dépend de la génétique et de l'individu. J'ai très bien bossé l'obéissance, j'ai commencé à l'école des chiots, après une année j'étais le premier à être rendu dans le dernier groupe d'obéissance. Ma chienne étais la plus jeune du groupe. J'ai cartonné, j'ai bien bossé. 
> Bah quand elle voit une proie, il n'y a rien à faire. Il n'y a pas de bouton on/off. Si je croise une biche, un lapin, lièvre elle détale si pas en laisse. Elle n'entend plus rien. Si elle est en laisse, elle hurle, fait des bonds, tire sur sa laisse, les gens me regardent en croyant que je la bats vu le bruit qu'elle fait parfois. Elle a également attaqué une chèvre, un jour, alors qu'elle avait toujours connu ça. Si je vais chez quelqu'un qui a un animal domestique autre qu'un chien, je passe un sale moment. Elle tremble et pigne de frustration. Je l'avais envisagé avant d'en faire l'acquisition, car je savais que je prenais un chien de travail.
> 
> A mon avis, ce n'est pas rendre service aux animaux, que de dire, ça dépend de comment on l'éduque. C'est le meilleur moyen d'avoir des maîtres déçus qui amènent leur chien en fourrière car ils ont cru qu'il pourraient aller à l'encontre de la génétique. 
> 
> C'est pourquoi les gens devraient se renseigner avant de faire l'acquisition d'un chien d'une race particulière comme le Jack Russel par exemple. Même si la plupart de ces chiens n'a pas été sélectionné pour la chasse depuis des décennies, beaucoup ont encore ça en eux... Ce chien est devenu à la mode, beaucoup de gens en ont acquis et sont surpris quand leur chien bouffe leur chat ou se met à courser les lapins. Mais bon, aujourd'hui les gens mettent des mois à préparer leurs vacances, mais quand il s'agit de se renseigner sur un chien qu'ils vont garder 10 ans, ils font pas leur boulot.
> 
> Je ne te fais aucun reproche mathikev, on fait tous des erreurs, et t'as l'air de plutôt bien assumer le fait d'avoir un chien pas facile à ton goût.


+1
J'ai un croisé griffon adopté en refuge. Je l'ai beaucoup bossé. On a fait de l'agility et de l'obéissance à assez haut niveau sans problème, il écoute super bien. Il a vécu avec chats, lapins et cochon d'inde. Mais dès qu'il sent ou pire voit du gibier, il ne me voit ni ne m'entend plus.

----------


## Fahn

> Entièrement d'accord, aucune certitude quand on prend un chiot.


Effectivement... et parfois, même l'éducation la plus stricte n'y change rien. Ici, Jedi, arrivé à la maison à 10 semaines, chiot d'élevage. Il a beau être gentil et sociable comme tout, on l'a éduqué dès son plus jeune âge, on n'a jamais rien laissé passer, et pourtant, ce chien est une vraie calamité.
A côté de ça, des quatre autres chiens que j'ai eus en refuge, tous sont (ou ont été) des chiens adorables, obéissants, propres (sauf Volan, mais Volan, avec ses poils sur les yeux, on lui pardonne tout  :: ), des chiens (presque) parfaits.
Alors pour ma part, qu'on ne me parle PLUS JAMAIS de chiot, c'était juste la plus grosse catastrophe de ma vie, même si j'aime Jedi autant qu'on peut aimer, mais bon sang qu'est-ce qu'il est pénible quand même  ::

----------


## loulouk

moi ça me fait toujours rire le " on préfère prendre un chiot pour qu'il s'habitue à nous et qu'on l'élève comme on veut " 

j'ai moi aussi acheté un chiot il y a une quinzaine d'année un BA, ce chien était une catastrophe ambulante, destructeur extrême, associal et agréssif et je l'ia pourtant éduqué comme tous mes autres chiens,
j'étais raide dingue de lui, ça a été mon premier chien " à moi " et pourtant plus jamais !

Désormais et dpeuis lui je suis 100 % adoption, je n'imagine plus aller acheter un chiot ( et même adopter ça me bloque pas mal à vai dire ) j'ia une préférence pour les chiens adultes .

----------


## blush

Ouai les chiens cest commes les gens, ya pleins de caracteres differents. 

La race peut y jouer aussi mais pas tout le temps. Cest tout de meme a prendre en compte . Ici nashoba, croisé BBS et husky... A part le port de sa queue il a presque rien du husky ( ou quand il hurle à la mort mais cest rare ). Le berger blanc suisse a tendance a etre un chien parfois trop proche de son maitre, peureux ... Nashoba est pile poil équilibré. Peut etre grace au husky... on sais pas. Son éducation a été plus que facile. Un chiot calme ! Tout le monde en aurait rêvé un chiot comme ca. A coté, j'ai plus vraiment envie d'avoir de chiot... jadore les adultes deja posé dans leur pattounes. Mais ici le fait qu'on ai 2furets, mon copain voulait un bébé, et vu qu'on tendais vers du nordique, raison de plus pour qu'il s'habitue... Mais je souhaite un second chien et plus jamais je ferai l'erreur que j'ai fait en prenant mon chien la ou on la pris.. Alors tant pis on fera avec les separations des fufu lors des sorties...

----------


## yannn

Exactement l'avantage d'un chien adulte, c'est que son caractère est déjà bien forgé alors qu'un chiot peut devenir agressif avec les autres chiens etc. on peut pas le voir quand il est chiot... et puis c'est plus simple de prendre un adulte, les chiots détruisent, ne sont pas propres etc. et vu tous les chiens qu'il y a en refuge, je suis 100% adoption!

Zelda a été adoptée à 1an et je connaissais du coup, déjà son comportement, proche de son maître, réceptive, et c'est vraiment le chien parfait, le chien qui m'est compatible à 100%.

----------


## loup-blanc

> Alors voila pour ceux qui ont des chiens de races ( les autres peuvent aussi repondre mais ca sera moins cibler  ) pourquoi avoir choisi cette race ?! 
> 
> Je demande car hier au club un monsieur m'a demander : quel interet d'avoir un pitbull ? Pourquoi ce chien est pas un autre ? 
> Sur le coup je n'ai pas su repondre mais avec le recul la reponse je la connais tres bien  
> 
> J'ai choisi l'amstaff car c'est le seul chien a avoir des capacités physique et sportive aussi performantes, un mental a toute épreuve meme si la race décline maintenant ..., donc vous pourquoi cette race et pas une autre ! Parceque je pense qu'on a tous une race de coeur


Souvent c'est par coup de cur, ma mère avait pris à Paris une cocker roux, alors que nous lui disions mais non c'est pas une bonne idée... Bon ensuite elle souhaitait une dogue allemand... Là je ne parle pas de moi. Moi j'ai choisi le York car je pensais qu'on pourrait voyager résultat ils étaient malades les deux premières années puis nous avons voyagé en voiture mais pas en avion car les compagnies entre deux avaient changés les règles... En 2004, année où j'ai fait la demande pour un chien guide, je n'ai pas choisi la race, mais le labrador est le chien qui me convient parfaitement, grand, costaud, gourmand comme moi mort de rire ! Je ne changerai plus.

----------


## Jalna

Et bien moi je ne suis tout simplement pas pour les généralités ! 

Tu vas avoir des chiots, ou à aucun moment tu ne regretteras de les avoir pris à cette âge là car tu auras pu les habituer à tout ce dont tu souhaitais. 
Tu auras des adultes ou tu ne regretteras pas non plus, car tout le caractère qu'on t'a présenté est parfaitement celui que ton chien a. 

Puis tu pourras regretter d'avoir pris un chiot, parce que le sevrage a mal été fait et que donc dans l'éducation ça en ressort ... 
Ou parce qu'il a eu une mauvaise expérience que tu n'as pas pu maîtriser et que ça en pâtisse sur son comportement.

Et des adultes ou le comportement qui avait été donner dans l'adoption est complétement différent. 

Je ne suis vraiment pas pour les généralités, personnellement j'ai vu des cas complétement différents, avec des chiens venant de provenances complétement différentes. 
Chaque chien a son caractère, quelque soit son âge et lorsqu'on prend un chien, où qu'il soit on doit bien se mettre en tête qu'il faudra se faire au chien qu'il deviendra même si ce n'est pas forcément le caractère/comportement que l'on souhaitait. 
Ce ne sera pas notre robot, et heureusement, c'est ça qui fait la richesse d'avoir un chien !

----------


## blush

Bha oui et non, tu ne vas pas prendre un chien qui ne te correspond pas... :/ le chien et toi peuvent en souffrir...  :Frown:

----------


## mathikev

> Bha oui et non, tu ne vas pas prendre un chien qui ne te correspond pas... :/ le chien et toi peuvent en souffrir...


Voilà je pars plus sur ce soucis là. J'ai pris ma cheinne car j'ai craqué sur le physique du jack russell et étant à la campagne je ne voyais pas le soucis. En prime un petit chien pour un premier ça me semblait bien je ne me suis pas plus renseigné. Et bien plus jamais!!!!!! J'aime ma chienne elle a 7 ans le mois prochain et pour rien au monde je ne m'en séparerais mais plus jamais cette race qui est quand même particulière et pas à mettre entre toutes les mains. (et pourtant au combien de personne rêve d'un jack comme dechavane) Et plus jamais j'irais dans un pseudo élevage ou il y a des tonnes de chiens que ce n'est que du commerce ou les chiens sont entassés dans des petits carré de 1m²...et dont les chiens proviennent de slovaquie. C'est pourquoi aujourd'hui je me renseigne je vous lis je prends note et je cherche ma race de coeur mais surtout celle qui va avec ma vie mes enfnats tous mes autres animaux... afin qu'on soit tous bien dans nos papattes tous ensemble. Et que par la même occasion je ne referais plus certaines erreurs d'éductaion.

----------


## didou752

Sans faire de généralités, il y a quand même de grands traits de caractères qui font qu'une personne qui recherche un chien sociable, facile à éduquer n'ira pas choisir un CLT ou un nordique.
Après oui il y a des exceptions au sein même d'une race (ou de ses croisements) mais ça donne quand même une première idée.

----------


## popngum

Mais pourquoi chercher une race de coeur à tout prix Mathikev?

Enfin pour ma part, j'aime certaines races de chien pour leur physique ou leur caractère "global", cependant  je n'ai pas de race prédestinée et je m'en fiche. 
Si demain je devais reprendre un chien je pense que je me baserai plus sur son caractère qu'autre chose. Surtout que comme on l'a déjà dit un chien sociable avec les autres animaux/les enfants et les gens ça se trouve absolument partout et même chez les croisés, pas besoin de chercher une race bien particulière pour ça.

Enfin après c'est mieux de chercher une race en fonction de ce qu'on recherche, plutôt que foncer sur une race sur un coup de coeur sans se renseigner, mais c'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi vouloir absolument trouver une race bien particulière :: 

Si tu tappes un peu tes critères sur Rescue (OK tout/taille moyenne) tu tombes sur environ 10 pages de chiens à adopter qui pourraient éventuellement te correspondre et qui vont du labrador au croisé berger en passant par le croisé griffon. Enfin y a de quoi faire sans s'arrêter à une race spécifique.

----------


## itchika

D'accord avec popngum, tes critères sont vraiment très généraux, tu trouveras surement ton bonheur dans un refuge.  :Smile:

----------


## mathikev

Oui merci je comprends bien ce que vous dites. Seulement régulièrement chaque personne ici arrive a dire moi j'adore le rott ou le berger allemand ou le border collie... beaucoup ont leur race de coeur et en ont un ou plusieurs. Pareil pour les éleveurs qui choisissent une race dans les expositions ça se ressent beaucoup. Et en fait j'aimerais juste savoir qu'elle est la mienne car en réalité j'aime tous les chiens tous les chats... tous les animaux (sauf les araignées^^). J'aime autant le teckel que le dogue allemand... alors je me dis que peut être que ma vie et ce que j'offre conviendra plus a une race qu'a une autre et moi même étant quelqu'un de calme qui a envie d'un chien que je peux emmener partout que je ne suis pas obligé d'enfermer quand quelqu'un vient chez moi et que les voisins ne me menacent pas de faire piquer car elle les a mordu une fois. Qui ne se sauve pas en balade et ne revienne qu'a 1h du mat aboyer devant ma porte alors que je suis en pleure la croyant morte. Après biensur il y a des execptions chez toutes les races. Peut être ferais je FA jusqu'a tomber sur ma chienne que j'adopterais alors et alors là en effet qu'elle race ce sera je ne peux pas le savoir à l'avance  ::

----------


## popngum

Oui voilà, toi Itchika je comprends que tu sois attirée par une race en particulier car elle te correspond bien  et que tu recherches sûrement des aptitudes particulières chez le border que tu ne trouveras pas chez une autre race.

Après la personne qui n'a pas de race de coeur particulière et qui recherche simplement un chien de famille lambda je pense qu'elle peut trouver son bonheur avec beaucoup de chiens sans se focaliser sur une race en particulier ::

----------


## loulouk

tout le moinde n'a pas de race de coeur  :Smile:

----------


## blush

Exact ... le chien parfait existe dans les refuges. 
 :Smile: 
Sinon tu peux eventuellement voir les chiens en FA ! Leurs comportements est deja bien cernés et leurs ententes egalement.

----------


## itchika

Oui j'adore le border en particulier pour ses merveilleuses aptitudes que j'exploite (à petite échelle n'ayant pas un grand troupeau).

Donc le border est ma race de coeur, car j'ai une histoire particulière avec, mais vraiment il y a énormement de races qui me plaisent et qui auraient pu être mes races de coeur si le destin en avait décidé autrement.  :Smile:  Tout comme il y a beaucoup de croisés qui me plaisent 100 plus que certains chiens de race.

Je crois aussi que ce qui me plait dans une race/chien, c'est de voir comment l'harmonie s'est établie avec le maitre, quand 2 êtres se trouvent.  :: 

Tout autant passionnée de borders que je suis, j'ai vécu une merveilleuse histoire avec ma vieillie mamie Pinscher, et je vie une merveilleuse histoire avec ma grosse bergère d'anatolie, et je me dis que si demain je devais avoir un beauceron, un caniche ou un porte et fenetre, ça serait surement la même chose.  :Smile:

----------


## mzelle_yoko

J'avais la meme recherche de chien (un chien cool, pas trop speed, OK avec les chats, les chiens et les enfants), et c'est une bénévole qui m'en a proposé un. Les familles d'accueil ou les bénévoles qui connaissent les chiens depuis longtemps sont tout a fait aptes à vous proposer un chien qui corresponde à votre mode de vie  :Smile: 

Comme je l'ai deja dit ici, ma race de coeur est le Saarloos, j'aime aussi beaucoup le jack Russel et le Border Collie, mais je sais que la vie et le caractere que j'ai ne leur conviendra pas du tout, donc je me suis laissée guidée par le caractere du chien plutot que par son look  :Smile: 

Si vous souhaitez un chien, faites un post dans la section recherche , et il y a plein de monde qui viendra vous en proposer. Apres, vous verrez si vous avez un coup de coeur et si vous avez confiance dans la personne qui vous propose le chien  ::

----------


## girafe

> tout le moinde n'a pas de race de coeur


Je n'en ai pas pour ma part, j'ai arrêter d'en chercher une "parfaite" qui me correspondrait en tout,s'adapterait a la vie que je pourrait offrir ,me plairait physiquement... Je pense qu'avec tous les chiens en refuges et asso et les conseils de personnes qui s'en occupent et les connaissent,en étant patient on peut trouver le chien avec qui accroche

----------


## Jalna

> Bha oui et non, tu ne vas pas prendre un chien qui ne te correspond pas... :/ le chien et toi peuvent en souffrir...


A aucun moment je n'ai dit ça ... 

Simplement quand tu prends un chien, il ne faut pas non plus espérer qu'il soit la copie parfaite de l'éducation que tu vas lui donner ou de la façon dont il est décrit en refuge.
Il faut toujours partir du principe qu'un chien peut un peu changer, qu'il peut aussi ne pas correspondre exactement à tes "exigences" et je pense qu'on aurait bien moins d'abandons si des personnes étaient prêtes à faire des exceptions aussi.

----------


## mathikev

> A aucun moment je n'ai dit ça ... 
> 
> Simplement quand tu prends un chien, il ne faut pas non plus espérer qu'il soit la copie parfaite de l'éducation que tu vas lui donner ou de la façon dont il est décrit en refuge.
> Il faut toujours partir du principe qu'un chien peut un peu changer, qu'il peut aussi ne pas correspondre exactement à tes "exigences" et je pense qu'on aurait bien moins d'abandons si des personnes étaient prêtes à faire des exceptions aussi.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs ma chienne n'est en rien ce que je voulais mais je l'aime et jamais je ne l'abandonnerais. Seulement afin d'avoir un chien plus en adéquation avec moi ma vie mes enfants mes animaux la prochaine chienne que j'aurais j'aimerais vraiment  ne pas avoir autant de problèmes à cause de son caractère de mon erreur de race ou d'éducation... mais dans tous les cas une chose est sur même si elle était verte a pois jaune et qu'elle ne fasse que des bétises je l'aimerais et la garderais avec moi jusqu'a la fin.

----------


## blush

Pour moi un chiot en grandissant cest le reflet de son maitre et de la facon dont il l'a eduqué. Et oui ya des chiens qui sont pas parfait niveau educ mais cest de la faute au maitre je pense... 
Bon dans la plpart des cas on va dire  :Smile:  t'as vu je pense a toi je fais pas de generalités hihi  ::

----------


## Mayday

Si moins de gens raisonnaient de telle manière on n'aurait sûrement moins d'abandons de la part de personnes qui refusent d'admettre que certaines races ne sont pas faites pour tout le monde et qu'on ne fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut d'un chien/chiot.

----------


## blush

C'est pour moi que tu dis ca mayday?

----------


## didou752

Je pense que les 2 sont à prendre en compte. Il faut prendre en compte les généralités d'une race pour définir son choix, mais au sein d'une même race l'éducation fait quand même beaucoup.

----------


## Taysa

Moi suis d'accord avc mayday. Mes chiens sont tous eduques pareil et pourtant tu vois clairement la difference entre eux et c'est tous des terriers de type bull. En majoritee sont tous bien eduquer mais z'ont tous leurs defauts et leurs propres caracteres !

----------


## blush

Ha mais jsuis d'accord aussi. Mais j'ai dis que je fesait pas de generalité rhooo mdr.  :: 
Mais je crois que j'ai pas vraiment compris ce que mayday a dis...  ::

----------


## terrierman

....

----------


## blush

> ....



Belle intervention !

----------


## Mayday

@ Blush, On s'est probablement mal compris et on pense sûrement la même chose dans le fond. On dit juste les choses de manière différente  ::

----------


## blush

:Smile:

----------


## Jalna

Je suis certaine que l'éducation joue beaucoup, mais tu as des chiens qui seront plus dominants que d'autres, et malgré la même éducation tu verras des caractères différents. 
J'essaie juste de dire qu'il faut éviter de partir sur le principe de se dire que telle race sera ainsi parce que c'est écrit dans les livres.

Moi même je choisis mes chiens et leurs races par rapport à mon mode de vie, il y a certaines races que je n'aurais jamais, et d'autres que je souhaite avoir tout le temps à mes côtés.
Mais il faut bien partir du principe que nous restons face à des êtres vivants, tous différents, et je pense qu'on diminuera des abandons.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour ma part un animal se doit d'avoir sa famille Chien dans un élevage ou chien de refuge (nous avons les deux)
Notre race préférée et pourtant tant décriée LE setter irlandais Depuis l'enfance c'était un rêve Pour son allure, sa couleur, sa gentillesse
Mais aussi les "seniors" quelque qu'ils soient
La dernière une shitzu Oh là là quelle douceur !!!!!!!!!! Cela ne me choque pas que des gens achètent dans un élevage du moment que l'animal est heureux, profite de balades, de soins d'AMOUR
On a vu des chiens adoptés sur Rescue ramenés à la case départ :: 

L'adoption étant un acte réfléchi ainsi qu'un coup de coeur Je pense que chacun d'entre nous a compris en offrant un foyer, de l'amour et tant d'autres choses dont nos compagnons ont besoin........
Chez nous, aucune différence entre notre chien LOF et notre petite princesse shi shi (plus de ce monde) adoptée à 8 ans via Béthune
Idem pour les chats

----------


## balmas

j'adhère vraiment a ce  :: discours

----------


## hatchiko

je suis désolée, mais à moins de vouloir faire une activité précise, et donc avoir besoin du LOF et d'une race bien spécifique qu'on ne trouve pas à l'adoption, perso je comprends pas bien le fait d'aller en élevage, même un bon...

des LOF, y'en a à la pelle à adopter dans les refuges
des chiens géniaux aussi, non lof, ils sont des milliers dans les refuges de france

donc je comprends pas qu'on encourage quelque part la naissance d'autres chiens, alors que certains sont déjà nés et attendent encore derrière des barreaux  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

A chacun ses idées et la tolérance qui va avec  Aucune activité précise nous ne chassons pas et quand nous sommes allés adopter il y a des années notre premier setter nous ne savions même pas ce que signifiait LOF On adoptait  un setter. ::  Nous n'avons jamais fait de concours non plus L'éleveuse de notre premier setter était une amoureuse de la race Durant les 12 années de vie de notre chien nous nous sommes vus tous les ans, écrit, apprécié.
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut choisir un LOF plutôt qu'un chien dans un refuge Je dis simplement que le principal c'est l' AMOUR donné à son animal
J'ai également eu un siamois inscrit au Lof et nous sommes allés à 400 kms chercher une minette dans un état lamentable qui venait de cités malfamées
alors, je n'ai pas l'impression de ne pas aimer les animaux
et nous n'avons rien contre le fait d'ouvrir les portes d'un refuge. (ce que nous venons de faire pour notre dernier chat)
Alors pour moi chacun ses idées et le thème du post était : votre race préférée ::

----------


## Taysa

> je suis désolée, mais à moins de vouloir faire une activité précise, et donc avoir besoin du LOF et d'une race bien spécifique qu'on ne trouve pas à l'adoption, perso je comprends pas bien le fait d'aller en élevage, même un bon...
> 
> des LOF, y'en a à la pelle à adopter dans les refuges
> des chiens géniaux aussi, non lof, ils sont des milliers dans les refuges de france
> 
> donc je comprends pas qu'on encourage quelque part la naissance d'autres chiens, alors que certains sont déjà nés et attendent encore derrière des barreaux


Parceque des fois, comme deja indiquer precedemment, c'est pas parcequ'on va prendre un chiot en elevage qu'on aura une place pour un chien de refuge ou sauvetages  :: 
Clairement je vais reprendre un chiot, d'ici quelques années, c'est certain ! 
Mais je n'adopterais pas, car je sais d'avance que je serais décu par rapport a mes attentes, deja la pour le chiot je ne prend pas car cela ne me convient pas non plus.

Apres moi c'est different je travaille enormement avec donc je pense que c'est un cas a part !

----------


## hatchiko

> mais à moins de vouloir faire une activité précise, et donc avoir besoin du LOF et d'une race bien spécifique qu'on ne trouve pas à l'adoption,


.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oui l'activité précise set de courir à travers champs Le setter est idéal ::

----------


## Taysa

Je tenais a souligner le fait que c'est pas parcequ'on prend en elevage qu'on aurait adopter. Car souvent l'argument c'est " ce chiot prend la place d'un vieux derriere les barreaux" donc non pas forcement

----------


## Fahn

C'est certain qu'aucun chien de refuge n'aurait pu pratiquer cette activité : courir dans les champs...
C'est dommage, ça condamne un chien de refuge juste par égoïsme.
Moi aussi, je rêve d'une race de chien en particulier, le jour où je pourrais reprendre un chien, si je trouve mon bonheur en refuge, tant mieux, si non, j'adopterais un autre toutou qui en a besoin.

----------


## mallo

Dieu sait que j'adore le griffon korthal (et le beagle). Mais en appart ce n'est évidemment pas possible. Alors j'ai craqué pour des croisés griffons, et je n'ai aucun regret car ils sont super (et n'ont pas le même caractère) ; même s'ils n'ont pas ce regard que j'aime tant...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Attention ne déformez pas mes propos je voulais dire simplement que je ne pratiquais pas l'activité sous entendue LA CHASSE
et si vous relisez ce que j'ai dit je n'ai rien contre le fait d'adopter en refuge Béthune pour moi est un refuge :: 

Et si avoir 5 animaux à la maison, des poules et des coqs (que l'on ne mange pas) juste pour le plaisir, alors être égoïste ne me dérange pas
J'ai pourtant lu plus haut que ce post était un échanges d'idées Mais là je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'échange Mais cela ne m'étonne guère Fahn
Je disais simplement que le principal est d'offrir une belle vie à un animal d'où il vient c'est tout
Chacun pense à sa façon, selon son éducation, son couple, sa vie de famille 
Je pense que les personnes qui viennent sur Rescue ne sont pas insensibles à la cause animale
Sur ce je quitte le post car c'est un sujet comme tant d'autres (politique, éducation etc....) ou chacun pense avoir raison
Alors ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi je cherche un loulou eventuellement a adopter mais y'a toujours un detail qui coince  ::

----------


## mallo

On a tous le droit d'avoir un avis différent, les gens pensent et font ce qu'ils veulent. 

Je raconte juste un peu ma vie, mon point de vue...

----------


## lealouboy

Pour ma part, je suis sure et certaine qu'en refuge/association/SPA/FA, il y aura toujours un chien que me conviendra  :: 

Moi, tout ce que je recherche chez un chien c'est : sociable avec la famille, si possible avec les autres animaux, qui aime se promener en forêt, se faire papouiller et nous accompagner partout. Un chien de famille quoi... Comme ceux que j'ai actuellement  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi y'a un truc qui me hérisse quand même, c'est les gens qui vont en élevage et qui parlent "d'adoption". pour moi, c'est un achat. mais j'imagine que le terme est plus soft, ça doit donner meilleur conscience (pas au sens de la PA, mais au sens transactions financières contre un être vivant). tu paies les caractéristiques propres à un individu (et donc derrière le boulot de l'éleveur): aptitudes, aspect physique, ascendants..
en refuge/asso, tu paies ce que tu dois payer (à tarif "social") pour n'importe quel chien: identification, vaccination, déparasitage, etc.

----------


## hatchiko

> Sur ce je quitte le post car c'est un sujet comme tant d'autres (politique, éducation etc....) ou chacun pense avoir raison


que chacun pense avoir raison quand on exprime son opinion, ça me parait logique en fait  ::  
c'est vraiment dommage de se vexer et de partir dès qu'il y a un peu de discussion... 


sinon +1 avec lea, au final c'est le plus important: avoir un chien avec lequel on se sent bien, et qu'il se sente bien avec nous
et c'est encore mieux si c'est un chien de refuge qui attend une famille  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pour faire un clin d'oeil : il y a quelques mois, une de mes collègues de travail n'a pas voulu prendre un chiot à la spa, car un oeil à soigner, un truc bénin, ça lui a fait peur. Elle a donc finalement payé 950  un chiot dans un élevage... au final, le chiot a eu la maladie de Carré (bonjour l'élevage... mère pas vaccinée ??) et depuis, pbms qui s'enchainent... Pour ma part, j'ai toujours eu des chiens de refuge ou même trouvés dans la rue, des bons croisés porte et fenêtre, et jamais un pbm sauf vieillesse... Coup de chance ? Ou la peur n'évite pas le danger ? Ou la foi qui sauve ? Et c'étaient tous des coeurs énormes !!!!

----------


## Jalna

C'est dommage qu'il n'ait pas mis plus d'effort dans sa recherche d'élevage ... 
Je crois qu'en effet le plus néfaste c'est d'aller dans n'importe quel élevage, sans chercher à comprendre... 
La vaccination de la maman, tu peux l'exiger ... Voir son carnet de santé, c'est ton droit. 

Car là en effet, ne pas aller dans un refuge, juste pour ne pas soigner un problème de santé, autant ne pas prendre de chien du tout, car tout maître d'animaux sera emmené à aller voir un véto pour un petit problème, même la simple gastro minuscule de rien du tout. 

Ton collègue il est surement pas prêt du tout à avoir un chien, enfin en espérant que ça lui serve de leçon mais que le chien ne se retrouve quand même pas abandonné...

----------


## D-elphine

à ceux qui pensent que ça n' arrivera jamais, je vais vous dire fouiller bien toutes les annonces,

 à "contre coeur" car il a seulement 4 ans 1/2 et que je pensais qu'il allait me donner du fil à retordre avec mes autres chiens, j' ai adopté mon dernier loulou, une race confidentielle, LA race de mes rêves (la race que je savais que je n' aurai jamais car il m' est impossible d'aller acheter un chien désormais), la couleur de mes rêves et ? le caractère de mes rêves, j' y ai pas cru quand je l' ai vu, à cause de son âge, j' ai essayé de lui trouver une famille et je n' ai eu aucune demande (mâle adulte + couleur moins recherchée), ben nous étions faits pour être ensemble, c'est obligé sinon je vois pas pourquoi il serait tombé  dans le refuge que je fréquente (ou inversement).

et vous savez quoi ? il est lof, père le plus primé d'europe, à savoir que si j' avais voulu aller l' acheter, j' aurai pas pu mieux tomber, sauf que biensûr je l' aurai eu bb. biensûr je me fiche du lof, je me fiche du papa, juste pour dire que à un moment où l' autre le destin fait son office.

je suis tombée (et c'était pas gagné au départ vu ce que son caractère présageait) sur mon 2 ème chien parfait, chaque fois que je le regarde, j'en reviens pas de comment on a été réuni.

----------


## Noemie-

ben c'est quoi la race ?  ::

----------


## D-elphine

curieuse, lol c'est pas ça qui compte (c'est un bouvier australien :: ), le + important c'est de savoir être patient même si c'est sur qu'en prenant l' optique de l' adoption, on aura jamais un bb tout mimi (qui fait pleins de conneries)

----------


## didou752

Quand on cherche et qu'on l'on est patient on arrive à trouver presque toutes les races à l'adoption. On peut avoir une photo  ::

----------


## fufu36

Je n'ai pas lu tout le poste, mais j'ai lu la page 36 où vous parlez des élevages. Notre vieux st bernard vient d'un élevage, nous l'avons pris en élevage, pour moi ce n'est pas un achat, c'est une adoption car l'élevage ne pensait pas trouver des adoptants pour ce loulou car il est handicapé. La piqure devait être son destin. Donc même prendre un chien en élevage peut être une bonne action. 

Nous l'avons eu a 3 mois, il a donc échappé à la piqure. Puis le premier véto qu'il a vu nous a aussi dit de l'euthanasier car il était handicapé, le second véto nous a dit qu'il vivrait à peu 6 ans et notre loulou a eu 10 ans au mois de janvier. Belle revanche sur la vie nan?   :Smile:

----------


## didou752

Pour moi un bon éleveur ne menace pas un chiot de la piqûre parce qu'il a un truc qui ne va pas. Il assume.
 Pour ce qui est de la différence achat/adoption, si les frais pour récupérer l'animal sont supérieurs aux frais vétos engagés alors oui c'est un achat.
Maintenant pour ton loulou c'est vrai que c'est une super nouvelle, 10 ans pour un St Bernard ça fait plaisir.

----------


## D-elphine

> Quand on cherche et qu'on l'on est patient on arrive à trouver presque toutes les races à l'adoption. On peut avoir une photo


surtout qu'en plus de vouloir adopter je veux adopter dans mon refuge alors c'est quand même assez dingue de tomber sur lui !





> Je n'ai pas lu tout le poste, mais j'ai lu la page 36 où vous parlez des élevages. Notre vieux st bernard vient d'un élevage, nous l'avons pris en élevage, pour moi ce n'est pas un achat, c'est une adoption car l'élevage ne pensait pas trouver des adoptants pour ce loulou car il est handicapé. La piqure devait être son destin. Donc même prendre un chien en élevage peut être une bonne action. 
> 
> Nous l'avons eu a 3 mois, il a donc échappé à la piqure. Puis le premier véto qu'il a vu nous a aussi dit de l'euthanasier car il était handicapé, le second véto nous a dit qu'il vivrait à peu 6 ans et notre loulou a eu 10 ans au mois de janvier. Belle revanche sur la vie nan?


biensûr que c'est un achat, l' éleveur (vu le profil que j'imagine) a peut être simplement dit ça pour trouver la bonne poire qui l' achèterait, je ne te critique pas toi, ce chien a eu de la chance que quelqu'un s'intéresse à lui mais les mauvais éleveurs tirent souvent sur la corde sensible pour vendre leur produit et comme à chaque fois ça marche ils ne vont pas se priver d'arrêter cette méthode. le jour où ils ne vendront plus ils arrêteront ce type de commerce.

Selon moi, à partir du moment où la cession s'effectue entre un pro (ou simple particulier) qui fait volontairement naitre un animal ce n'est pas une adoption c'est une vente/ un achat même si ça se fait au rabais.

----------


## didou752

Il est beau ton loulou  :: . C'est quoi son ptit nom?

----------


## D-elphine

dundee alias dundee choux  ::

----------


## beapat

il faut adopter en refuge, asso. ok mais mairde qu'ils arretent de refuser sans discuter (c'est comme ca que j'ai eu ma 1er chienne venant d'un très bon élévage acheter 1200€ et donner a 1ans).
et qu'ils nous fasse pas pouroiter, de toute façon je n'ai jamais plus eu de nouvelle parce que j'étais pas dispo a la seconde ou il fallait, ben soit il me l'amener soit il patienter un peu. bon c'étais pour etre fa mais j'aurai pu adopter. résultat j'ai été acheter mon 2éme. ben oui y'en a plein, mais j'ai craquer des mois après avoir contacter l'asso.

----------


## D-elphine

c'est qui qui t' a fait poireauté ?
j' ai pas tout compris en fait, tu n' as pas adopter mais acheter  car une asso n' a pas donné suite à ta demande d'adoption, c'est ça ?

----------


## popngum

C'est quand même dommage d'acheter sous couvert qu'une asso nous a fait poireauter.

Des assoc' y en a des caisses, si on est pas satisfaites des conditions fixées par l'une d'entre elles on peut très bien se tourner vers une autre ::

----------


## sylviana

Franchement, je n'ai jamais, jamais eu un seul souci pour adopter auprès d'un refuge ou d'une association. Et j'en aurai eu, je serais allée voir ailleurs. Vu le nombre de chiens à l'adoption (la masse de chiens à l'adoption!), je ne comprends même pas qu'on ne puisse pas trouver son bonheur!
En soi, l'histoire d'amandiers est très belle; elle est la preuve qu'avec du temps, de la patience, un peu de chance aussi, on trouve le loulou idéal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand je pense que j'ai attendu plus de 20 ans pour avoir mon 1er dobermann...

----------


## loulouk

jai eu mon staffie en SPA , les gens lavaient payés plus de 1000 euros,
je pense qu'ils n'arrivaient pas à le gérer et l'ont abandonnés la, il avait 6 mois .

----------


## borneo

> biensûr que c'est un achat, l' éleveur (vu le profil que j'imagine) a peut être simplement dit ça pour trouver la bonne poire qui l' achèterait, je ne te critique pas toi, ce chien a eu de la chance que quelqu'un s'intéresse à lui mais les mauvais éleveurs tirent souvent sur la corde sensible pour vendre leur produit et comme à chaque fois ça marche ils ne vont pas se priver d'arrêter cette méthode. le jour où ils ne vendront plus ils arrêteront ce type de commerce.
> 
> Selon moi, à partir du moment où la cession s'effectue entre un pro (ou simple particulier) qui fait volontairement naitre un animal ce n'est pas une adoption c'est une vente/ un achat même si ça se fait au rabais.


Dans ce genre de cas, ce n'est pas un achat, mais une adoption, car l'animal est donné et pas vendu. Un chien non conforme, qui doit être euthanasié, l'éleveur le donne, il ne le vend pas.

----------


## D-elphine

pas pour moi, mais ce chien a été donné ?

Bornéo je t' assure que des animaux non conformes sont souvent vendus mais au rabais justement pour leur défaut.

----------


## borneo

Par ailleurs, je considère que prendre un retraite un chien qui vient d'un élevage, c'est aussi une adoption. C'est ce que font les "bons éleveurs" : ils cherchent dans leurs connaissances des gens pour prendre en retraite leurs chiens, pour leur assurer une vraie vie de famille.
Attention, pas à 12 ou 13 ans, usés par la vie, mais à 6 ou 7 ans, avec la vie devant eux. Les adoptants payent juste le prix de la stérilisation, et ils ont le plaisir d'avoir la race qu'ils aiment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pas pour moi, mais ce chien a été donné ?
> 
> Bornéo je t' assure que des animaux non conformes sont souvent vendus mais au rabais justement pour leur défaut.


Je n'en sais rien, c'était une supposition. Je pense que personne va va payer un animal destiné à l'euthanasie, tout de même ?

----------


## D-elphine

si biensûr qu'il y en a.

je suis d'accord avec ton raisonnement pour bien placer ses animaux et ainsi pouvoir poursuivre leur activité, mais je crois qu'il n'y en a pas bcp qui les donne ils les vendent même si c'est le prix de la stérilisation, vu ce qu'ils ont rapporté derrière,  dans ce je ne parle pas d'adoption.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Moi je n'ai pas de race préférée mais plutôt des types : molossoïdes,berger et des chiens moyens (taille labrador ) à grand.

Il y a environs 2 ans, je voulais avoir un chien, MON premier chien vraiment à moi. 

J'en ai parlé autours de moi , je voulais *adopter* un chien type molosse ou berger.
Malheureusement, toutes les personnes (dont ma famille) m'ont refroidi, je cite entre autre " tu te rends compte un chien de ce type tu  ne sais pas le passé qu'il a eu, il pourra mordre/fuguer/détériorer/agresser les autres chiens de la famille/avoir été mal éduqué ....et j'en passe"
Donc bon , on m'a fait un lavage de cerveau et je me suis dit , en fait peut-être qu'ils ont raison ?  :: 

Me voilà donc à la recherche d'un chiot , en premier lieu , un berger allemand = ma mère : ah non hein je te le garderai pas si un jour t'as besoin, cette race mord toujours une fois dans sa vie (croyance quand tu nous tiens... ::  ) donc bon BA se sera pour plus tard ;-) 

Donc je me retourne vers mon autre choix , le type molosse car j'aime bien leurs bonnes grosses gueules et le fait qu'ils en imposent (étant froussarde et habitant dans quartier pas super bien fréquenté, ça m'aidait bien) mais je ne me sentait pas capable d'assumer un chien de catégorie 2 ( de plus je savais qu'à plus ou moins court terme je retournerais vivre en appart, dc musolière pour sortir tout le temps et pas de propre jardin sauf celui des grands parents, pas top pour un chien)

Mon choix après quelques recherches s'est arrêté sur le dogue argentin, une race qui me fascinait depuis très jeune, je me suis renseignée sur la race et je me suis dit pourquoi pas?

J'ai donc acheter un chiot, 2 mois, LOF (que j'ai pas fait confirmer et castré 6 mois ), dans un élevage familiale près de chez moi, j'ai pris le plus petit car le moins chers (900 euros tt de même...) 

EH bien je le dis, JE REGRETTE ! ce n'est pas le chien qu'il me fallait. 
Mal sociabilisé ( une semaine avant que je le prenne (pourtant je suis venus le voir depuis ses 3 semaines) elle l'a isolé des autres chiots car trop bagarreurs et il "abimait" ses frères et soeurs) , des éducateurs m'ont dit par la suite que si elle avait été une bonne éleveuse, JAMAIS je n'aurais du avoir ce chien entre mes mains non experte car très très difficile de caractère (je parle de mon chien car les autres chiots de la porté RAS...)

Chien bagarreur, pas de rappel, brutale +++ , pas de rappels, a eu des périodes d'agressivité envers les étrangers (corrigé depuis grâce à des cours d'éducation), des éducateurs m'ont même dit que peut-être il faudrait le piquer car potentiellement dangereux...des "amis" qui à cause de ça n'en sont plus, m'ont conseillé de l'abandonner et de prendre une race plus facile.

Mais voilà, c'est mon chien, ma connerie, une erreur de ma part  qui ne correspond pas du tout au chien de mes rêves,MAIS pour rien au monde je ne m'en serai/ je m'en séparerai , lui il n'a rien demandé, avec beaucoup de travail on arrive à s'en sortir tout les 2  et plutôt même pas mal  :: 

Mais voilà, je regrette, ne referai plus cette erreur de prendre un chiot qui semble plus "facile" et n'écouterai pas les gens bien pensant qui disent du mal sur les chiens de refuges alors qu'ils n'en ont jamais pris, car là oui je sais que je trouverai le chien de mes rêves (ma mentalité a bien changé car je ne pars plus sur une race, mais plus sur la mentalité du chien ) tout en ayant des critères physiques (plus de poils courts et blancs ;-) )

désolée pour la longueur du post

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Euh, il a quand même des bons côté mon gros (vais pas le diaboliser ! ) il aime les chats et mes cochons d'inde et fait des calins et des bisous aussi gros que lui, mes grands parents (qui me le garde sur mon temps de travail pour éviter qu'il reste seul trop longtemps) en sont complètement gagas, ma mère aussi ! Je peux le sortir à 3h du mat' on va pas m'embêter ;-) 
Il est magnifique ( bon c'est mon avis hein ) mais plus de dogo pour moi !

----------


## bouba92

Quand on choisit un chiot, il y a des tests qui donnent une idée de son caractère futur. Le plus petit d'une portée n'est pas forcément le plus facile! Tant de préjugés sur les races....." un ba mord au mmoins une fois dans sa vie", le "malinois est vicieux et fourbe", le "doberman a le cerveau qui grossit plus vite que son crâne : il devient fou".....etc. Quelle bêtise, quelquefois même colportée par des "professionnels". Avant d'avoir un comportement de race, le chien a le comportement d'espèce. Aprés c'est une question de gabarit!

----------


## D-elphine

le dogue argentin mâle n'est pas réputé pour sa sociabilité, je dirais même que c'est un des pires (hormis en action de chasse et encore), en te renseignant c'est étrange que tu ne sois pas tombée sur ça, c'est bien de l' assumer et j' espère que tu vas continuer à arriver à le gérer.

sinon, moi pourquoi le bouvier ? intelligent, réservé avec les étrangers (le mien l' est pas), sportif, dynamique, proche de son maitre, beau et contrairement à ce que j' ai lu, même s'il est assez facile à éduquer, le pb c'est justement qu'il apprend très vite et qu'il veut tout le temps en apprendre d'avantage, il montre qu'il a envie de faire de nouvelles choses, constamment en demande, il a besoin de faire marcher ses neurones, ce qui fait qu'on doit faire marcher les nôtres pour lui permettre de rester épanoui 
je l' idéalisais avant de l' avoir en vrai et je l'idéalise tjs en l' ayant à mes côtés.

----------


## Nyunyu

> sinon, moi pourquoi *le bouvier* ? intelligent, réservé avec les étrangers (le mien l' est pas), sportif, dynamique, proche de son maitre, beau et contrairement à ce que j' ai lu, même s'il est assez facile à éduquer, le pb c'est justement qu'il apprend très vite et qu'il veut tout le temps en apprendre d'avantage, il montre qu'il a envie de faire de nouvelles choses, constamment en demande, il a besoin de faire marcher ses neurones, ce qui fait qu'on doit faire marcher les nôtres pour lui permettre de rester épanoui 
> je l' idéalisais avant de l' avoir en vrai et je l'idéalise tjs en l' ayant à mes côtés.


On ne doit pas avoir le meme á la maison  :: 

La mienne est adorable, mais super réservée, pas active pour un sou, ne demande pas á apprendre juste á me coller au cul H24 et se contente d'etre heureuse, elle est loin d'etre fine ... 
Bref, je l'aime et je l'adore, mais en gros elle n'est pas du tout comme le tien  ::

----------


## Poska

Vous ne parlez pas de la même race, c'est pour ça  ::

----------


## Jalna

Amandiers parle du bouvier australien, pas du bernois  ::

----------


## D-elphine

j' adore le "elle est loin d'être fine"(et j' en ai une qui est comme ça et qu'est ce que j' aime ce coté pas fine mais c'est pas une bouvier bernois pourtant)  :: 

tiens et ensuite je dirais que par choix, je ne prendrais plus d'amstaff, ils ne sont (selon moi) pas assez stables avec les autres, même bien éduqué, bien socialisé, à un moment où l'autre ça risque de pêter, et vu leur capacité, c'est difficile par la suite pour revenir à une bonne harmonie (avec n'importe quel chien une cohabitation peut mal se passer, je sais mais rarement de la même façon ) j' ai décidé qu'après mes actuels il n'y en aurait plus d'autre, même si à part ça c'est une super race mais ce "ça" pour moi est très important.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Pour la sociabilité j'avais lu que si castré tôt le côté bagarreur pouvait s'estomper... Bah non
, on m'avait dit de lui faire voir plein d'autres chien étant petit ... Mais bon... En fait le soucis avec mon chien est bien plus profond, ça remonte vraiment à ses toutes premières semaines ( j'en ai parlé pas mal ac des éducateurs ) . Il ne connait pas les codes canins. Étant chiot , j'ai fait FA qques mois pour une beauceronne extra , même ac sa patience et le fait qu'elle le prévienne qd il allait trop loin bah il a pas capté . J'ai fait aussi une séance ac Nicolas cornier et ses chiens ça l'avait un peu décoincé

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah ok, pardon  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> Pour la sociabilité j'avais lu que si castré tôt le côté bagarreur pouvait s'estomper... Bah non
> , on m'avait dit de lui faire voir plein d'autres chien étant petit ... Mais bon... En fait le soucis avec mon chien est bien plus profond, ça remonte vraiment à ses toutes premières semaines ( j'en ai parlé pas mal ac des éducateurs ) . Il ne connait pas les codes canins. Étant chiot , j'ai fait FA qques mois pour une beauceronne extra , même ac sa patience et le fait qu'elle le prévienne qd il allait trop loin bah il a pas capté . J'ai fait aussi une séance ac Nicolas cornier et ses chiens ça l'avait un peu décoincé


ah, quand on parle de mythe celui de la castration qui règle tout n'est pourtant pas souvent évoqué, je comprends mieux.
avec un tel chien, il ne faut jamais relaché, même s'il est adulte, faut continuer à conserver les intéractions avec d'autres animaux (tjs encadrée par de vrais comportementalistes), ça maintien le peu d'acquis car on régresse très vite sinon/

----------


## Pouicpouinette

oui Amandiers je travaille avec lui très souvent sinon il régresse :-/ Il était en club canin mais on m'avait gentiment orienté vers un éducateur particulier du club car il avait essayé de chopper une éduc qui avait voulu prendre la laisse. (dc payé quasi pour rien l'inscription à l'année et payé 200 euros les cours particuliers où il me manque 3 cours car l'éduc a démissionné ...)

----------


## Zaély

Des chiens que j'ai connu, les races qui me plaisent le plus sont le cane corso (+ dominant?), le dob et le dogue allemand (+calme?), toujours au naturel... Question physique déjà, à la fois élégants et solides.. et le caractère assuré, énergique, réceptif et réactif, franc, le besoin d'activité, ce qui implique une bonne complicité avec leur famille je pense.. J'espère pouvoir en adopter un jour, mais suis tellement coeur d'artichaut avec les poilus que je pourrai aussi bien vivre avec des croisés porte-fenetre avec des têtes de nouilles qui me feront craquer ^^ J'aime bien les terriers aussi.
J'en vois rarement, mais les schnauzer géants ont une bonne allure je trouve, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur leur caractère, je prends !

----------


## Taysa

Le schnauzer geant de ceux que j'ai connu avait de fort caractere ! 
De tres bons chiens de travail d'ailleurs

----------


## didou752

J'en ai connu 2, de vraies perles  :: . Comme le dit Taysa, de gros caractères, mais si on sait les gérer ce sont de formidables compagnons. Par contre moi la seule chose qui me rebute un peu chez les schnauzers c'est le toilettage  :: . J'adore quand ils sont bien toilettés, mais je ne me vois pas y passer autant de temps.

----------


## Taysa

Ce n'est pas une race que je conseillerais a une novice en tout cas !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le schnauzer c'est un dobermann à poil dur, mêmes origines, après peut être qu'à un moment ça a dévié niveau sélection / tempérament, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Mathildev

Alors moi je ne suis pas spécialement intéressée par le concept de « race », mais jai quand même un faible pour certains types de chiens.  Mes parents ont toujours eu des races de chasse (mais jamais pour la chasse, bien au contraire  :Big Grin: ) : teckels à poil dur et beagle/beagle-harrier. Du coup jai été bien imprégnée, lair de rien, et ce sont les « longues oreilles » en particulier me font craquer (beagle & co, braques).

Objectivement je trouve que ce sont de supers chiens : équilibrés aussi bien physiquement que mentalement, sportifs mais sans être intenables. De ce que jai vu, je trouve que ce sont des chiens qui gèrent très bien leur énergie : carpette sur le canap à lintérieur et actifs et sportifs dehors. Je les trouve aussi souvent très sociaux avec leurs congénères (« chien de meute »), les autres animaux (bon, peut-être pas avec les lapins et les chevreuils :P) et proches de lHomme. Alors évidemment il y a quelques «  défauts » qui reviennent parfois : un peu têtu, parfois en mode autonome à lextérieur (bah oui mais faut comprendre, avec toutes ces odeurs à analyser aussi), mais rien de rédhibitoire selon moi.

Je ne comprends pas quils soient parmi les moins populaires à ladoption. Je trouve quils ont des belles qualités que les gens recherchent souvent.  Je ne mexplique pas pourquoi ils sont si peu populaires. Certains disent que les gens les trouvent trop « banals » (car pas de caractéristiques physiques extrêmes, je suppose), mais, honnêtement, quand je me promène en ville avec ma chienne type beagle/braque, cest bien elle qui sort du lot parmi tous ces bouviers-bernois, jack et autres bergers australiens (mais pour moi ça na aucune importance, évidemment). Jai vraiment le sentiment que ce sont des chiens qui gagneraient à être connus du grand-public. Peut-être que les gens les imaginent-ils vivre obligatoirement en meute ? A la campagne ? Uniquement pour la chasse ? Si quelquun a une hypothèse là-dessus

Bref, je mégare un peu mais quand mon copain et moi avons décidé dadopter un chien, on nétait pas du tout arrêté sur une race (juste taille petite à moyenne, poil court). Mais comme je disais plus haut limprégnation de mon enfance a fait que sans men rendre compte ce sont toujours les croisés beagle, braque, anglo & co qui retenaient mon attention !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lou

Pour essayer de te répondre un peu, personnellement j'ai eu plusieurs chiens de chasse (Border Terrier), et sans quils aient appris à chasser (sauf pour un que lon a récupéré adulte), linstinct est quand même très très présent.

Et perso cest ça qui me bloque, ne pas pouvoir les détacher autant que je veux en balade.

Après, jai eu un Berger élevé avec une des BT et qui est devenu hyper chasseur aussi donc je sais que linstinct de chasse nest pas réservé aux chiens de chasse à proprement parlé.

Mais pour le choix de mon prochain chien je me tournerais vers un type de chien moins enclin à avoir ce type dinstincts, même si ce nest pas une garantie jen suis consciente.

Et puis perso même si cest secondaire le physique je naccroche pas, surement parce que jai grandi avec des bergers  :Smile:

----------


## -Orl-

Pareil, chez moi ce qui me freinerait dans l'adoption d'un chien de chasse c'est l'instinct de chasseur et le côté têtu.

J'ai eu une Braque Allemand, et actuellement j'ai une croisée Setter.
Et je dois dire que tous les chiens de chasse que j'ai connue sont des chiens d'une extrême gentillesse !
Ma braque était tellement gentille (pourtant avec un passé de chien battue), toujours à aller vers les gens (connu ou inconnu) la queue battante pour avoir une petite caresse.
Elle était effectivement très sociable avec les autres chiens, et c'était une qualité que je n'avais pas su apprécier à sa juste valeur à l'époque, quand je vois ma croisée Setter qui ne l'est pas du tout (ce n'est pas dû à sa race, mais à son passé) c'est difficile à gérer en promenade.

Par contre, je trouve dommage d'être obligée d'attacher ma chienne en promenade car elle piste (pourtant elle n'a jamais chassée), et ça pour moi c'est un vrai soucis, c'est pour cela que je ne pense pas reprendre de chien de chasse par la suite (pourtant j'adore la bouille, et la complicité que je peux avoir avec ma chienne).

Je suis d'avantage attirée par les chiens de berger, pour leur facilité d'apprentissage et leur côté obéissant.

----------


## Mathildev

> Pour essayer de te répondre un peu, personnellement j'ai eu plusieurs chiens de chasse (Border Terrier), et sans qu’ils aient appris à chasser (sauf pour un que l’on a récupéré adulte), l’instinct est quand même très très présent.
> 
> Et perso c’est ça qui me bloque, ne pas pouvoir les détacher autant que je veux en balade.
> 
> Après, j’ai eu un Berger élevé avec une des BT et qui est devenu hyper chasseur aussi donc je sais que l’instinct de chasse n’est pas réservé aux chiens de chasse à proprement parlé.
> 
> Mais pour le choix de mon prochain chien je me tournerais vers un “type” de chien moins enclin à avoir ce type d’instincts, même si ce n’est pas une garantie j’en suis consciente.
> 
> Et puis perso même si c’est secondaire le physique je n’accroche pas, surement parce que j’ai grandi avec des bergers


Oui ça je le comprends en effet. C'est vrai que ce sont des chiens qui ont parfois du mal avec le concept de rappel. C'est le point faible de la nôtre aussi, mais pas au point qu'on ne puisse pas la lâcher en extérieur (même en foret). L'éducation est peut-être plus longue que pour d'autres chiens et les sorties demandent un certain degré de vigilance, mais avoir un chien de chasse ce n'est pas forcément être condamné à ne pas pouvoir le lâcher en extérieur. Après c'est clair que ce ne sont pas des chiens qui passent leur temps à fixer leur maitre dans l'attente du moindre signal vers eux, genre qu'on lance la baballe ou qqchose du genre. C'est aussi quelque-chose que j'apprécie d'une certaine manière, ce côté "je vis ma vie de chien" sans être toujours tourné vers l'humain (mais absolument pas en étant détaché affectivement pour autant). Je n'ai aucune stat là dessus, mais j'ai quand même l'impression que ce sont des chiens avec une moindre prédisposition à tout ce qui est comportement stéréotypés, hyper-attachés...etc (je ne sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire)

Là où je veux en venir, c'est que même s'il s'agit clairement de leur point faible (le rappel, l'attention portée vers en maitre à l'extérieur), je ne comprends pas que leurs autres qualités ne surpassent pas cela dans un certain nombre de cas. Biensûr cela ne conviendra pas à tout le monde, mais un chien adorable, sociable et équilibré, ça peut faire des chiens de famille extra par exemple, non? Je maintiens qu'ils sont souvent dévalués.

Rho et puis le physique... comment vous faites pour résister à ces bouilles?  :Big Grin:  (ok, ça c'est complètement subjectif  ::  )

----------


## didou752

> le dogue du tibet <3 un lion de maison ^^
> Je me suis un peu renseignée mais apparemment leur principal défault c'est ... leur caractere et l'education


 :: Idem ici, pourquoi je ne sais pas mais c'est LE chien que j'aurais aimé avoir (j'ai même l'accord de monsieur) mais que je n'aurais jamais je pense pour les mêmes raisons que toi. Je ne suis pas sure d'avoir suffisamment de poigne pour gérer un tel caractère.

Sinon niveau caractère je suis plutôt chiens de bergers pour ma part, mais après peu importe le physique.

----------


## flomyspra

Moi mon chien idéal c'est ça :



Un berger ou croisé peu importe, hyper énergique, dynamique, gentille, drôle, joueuse, pas aboyeuse, sachant rester seule pendant les heures de boulot, assez obéissante (heureusement pas parfaitement non plus ce n'est pas un soldat, mais suffisamment pour que ce soit très agréable), très attachée à sa maman, un peu casse pieds parfois, mais juste ce qu'il faut car sinon on s'ennuirait et surtout toujours de bonne humeur. 
Il y en a certainement plein des comme ça mais pas forcément chez les éleveurs. Sans rire, si je devais m'inventer un chien idéal, je ne changerai absolument rien ni au caractère, ni au physique de ma chienne n°2.
ça n'empêche pas que j'adore mes 2 autres pareillement car on s'attache autant à des animaux qui ne sont pas forcément le reflet de notre personnalité mais avant d'avoir un premier chien, c'est d'une comme ça dont je rêvais. Parfois, il faut juste laisser le destin faire les choses.
Dans les races, je n'ai jamais trouvé exactement tous les critères que j'aurai aimé, il y aurait peut-être eu le border collie ou l'épagneul mais ça ne vaut pas la mienne. ::

----------


## Lou

Pour revenir aux chiens de chasse, à côté de ça mon plus jeune Border peut-être hyper disponible pour le travail, je l'ai monté au clicker sur des exos d'obéissance, il était hyper demandeur  :: 
D'ailleurs grâce au clicker j'ai pu recommencer à le lâcher en balade, mais c'est cette absence totale de confiance qui m'empêchera probablement de reprendre un chien de chasse.
J'ai surement aussi "besoin" d'un chien plus proche du maître dans le sens disponible, à l'écoute. Mais je conçois tout à fait que beaucoup de personnes n'aiment pas ce type de chien, tant mieux ça me fera plus de choix  ::

----------


## didou752

Il y en a déjà eu 4-5 de passé par la case adoption ici. Après je me complique la vie, je ne pourrais pas acheter un chiot peu importe la race à moins d'avoir vraiment besoin du lof pour une activité précise. Et à l'adoption il me faut déjà réussir à trouver la femelle noire et feu de mes rêves (bon en même temps je ne cherche pas).
Après monsieur est d'accord mais lui voudrait un chiot parce qu'il y connait rien en chien et que vu le gabarit et le caractère il veut le prendre en main tôt . Je crois que j'en aurais jamais un  :: . Par contre le jour où tu as cette chose je veux rencontrer pour de vrai cette boule de poils  ::

----------


## gamba

C'est gros quand même  :: 
Je ne suis pas très branchée races de chien mais si je devais en choisir une ce serait le dalmatien :taille moyenne, bon trotteur, ni trop ni trop peu obéissant, calme à l'intérieur et speed à l'extérieur. Je trouve aussi leur physique très harmonieux, standard ou hors-standard d'ailleurs (oeil bleu, patch).

----------


## Taysa

Si tu veux des infos Xaros je connais un mec eleveur de dogue du tibet  :Smile:  
il a des chiens magnifiques en plus de cela et c'est un excellent eleveur

----------


## MuzaRègne

Celui qui refourgue ses carlins à n'importe qui quand il en a marre d'élever cette race (c'est à dire tous les cinq ans environ ... et hop on rachète l'année suivante) ?  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> le dogue du tibet <3 un lion de maison ^^
> Je me suis un peu renseignée mais apparemment leur principal défault c'est ... leur caractere et l'education


ce n'est pas un défaut c'est juste que ce n'est pas adapté à tout le monde (par exple en éduc, c'est sur que c'est pas des berger ou terrier) moi le s 2 défauts que je lui trouve c'est qu'il aboit énormément pour "rien", juste pour signaler sa présence, et ses poils !!n'hésite pas si tu veux en savoir plus



> Idem ici, pourquoi je ne sais pas mais c'est LE chien que j'aurais aimé avoir (j'ai même l'accord de monsieur) mais que je n'aurais jamais je pense pour les mêmes raisons que toi. Je ne suis pas sure d'avoir suffisamment de poigne pour gérer un tel caractère.
> 
> Sinon niveau caractère je suis plutôt chiens de bergers pour ma part, mais après peu importe le physique.


pas besoin de poigne mais de la constance et surtout être juste si certains chiens tolèrent nos écarts de conduite, lui il n' acceptera pas d'être injustement reprimandé.




> nan mais ce chien c'est quand meme un chouette chien 80kilos et meme pas il aime le sport, il est fait pour moi 
> 
> Je pense y reflechir serieusement, mais va en trouver un ><', après je me dis que si j'opte vraiment pour cette race, ecole du chiot obligatoire+education canine . Sinon ca sera trop galere


80kgs ?? c'est quand même pas si lourd, même les mâles, je pense qu'il est possible que les éleveurs forcent un peu sur le poids annoncé, école du chiot ok mais pas éducation comme on le trouve, il n'est pas fait pour ça trop répétitif




> Si tu veux des infos Xaros je connais un mec eleveur de dogue du tibet  
> il a des chiens magnifiques en plus de cela et c'est un excellent eleveur


je veux bien savoir de quel éleveur tu parles en mp biensûr

----------


## D-elphine

> 80kilos pour les femelles selon mes sources  et moi je souhaite un male, après ca c'est les poids max, et je compte bien le barfer  (pas au debut evidemment, race geante)
> 
> c'est normal qu'il soit gueulard : c'est un chien de garde a la base quand meme, il a besoin d'ambiance de meute, donc je pense que le club peut lui faire du bien, meme si je n'irais surement pas toute sa vie (pour moi ca devrait etre ovligatoire pour avoir le droit d'avoir un chien)
> 
> *tu en a deja eu amandier pour donner des conseils* ?


la mienne de petit gabarit certes faisait 45/50 kgs, je dirais 60 grand grand max pour une femelle donc 80 kgs je demande à voir (si tu peux me dire le nom de ces femelles je suis curieuse), pas tellement pour la meute ou la meute entre eux, c'est un chien de protection comme le patou par exple, il avertie en prévention.
tu peux le barfer depuis son jeune âge surtout qu'ils ont un petit appétit, la mienne refusait certaines viandes, elle me rendait folle bb à ne manger que quelques repas/semaine, elle a bien grandi, elle allait à son rythme.

pour le club et bien je suis mitigée, je pense que certaines races (et c'est le but de la création des races) ne sont pas faites pour ça, si on veut un chien éduqué au doigt à l' oeil par exple on choisit la race en fonction, ce n'est pas au chien (à la race) à s'adapter à nous mais bien l'inverse. donc à mon sens, même si c'est bien pour la socialiser un peu et apprendre les bases, le dogue du tibet n' a pas sa place en club.
oui, j' avais une merveilleuse chienne mais c'est une race que je ne reprendrais pas:





oh et si je ne connaissais pas, il est évident que je ne donnerai pas de conseils  :: 
- - - Mise à jour - - -

j' ai pas de photos d'elle bb sur l'ordi, faudrait que je les scannces car c'était la période où je n' avais pas encore de numérique.

----------


## itchika

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi amandier! 

Le problème de ces races là (j'ai des Bergers d'Anatolie), c'est de penser absolument chiens costauds à mauvais caractère.
Il n'est pas rare qu'on entende 80kg aussi alors que c'est plutôt 45 à 55 pour les femelles.
Et demander des ordres inutiles à ces chiens, c'est aller droit dans le mur. Ce ne sont pas des chiens de club c'est sur.
ps: j'adore ta chienne, pas surtypée! <3

----------


## D-elphine

j' ai un peu la nostalgie quand meme

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi amandier! 
> 
> Le problème de ces races là (j'ai des Bergers d'Anatolie), c'est de penser absolument chiens costauds à mauvais caractère.
> Il n'est pas rare qu'on entende 80kg aussi alors que c'est plutôt 45 à 55 pour les femelles.
> Et demander des ordres inutiles à ces chiens, c'est aller droit dans le mur. Ce ne sont pas des chiens de club c'est sur.
> ps: j'adore ta chienne, pas surtypée! <3


ma chienne est née avant que l'on est le surtype, d'ailleurs pas longtemps après son éleveuse a changé sa sélection  ::  , le surtype et les couleurs quasi hors standard ont désormais la quote en france, vive les expos

ils n'ont pas du tout mauvais caractère d'ailleurs pour bien connaitre une race difficile (ne me demandez pas je ne la citerai pas !), le dogue ne l'est pas, juste qu'il faut savoir à quoi on s'engage et attendre de lui ce qu'il a apporté pas vouloir le transformer (c'est comme ça qu'on a des accidents), c'est que du poil sur les photos, même à forte ossature je suis persuadée qu'on trouve difficilement des mâles de 80 kgs

----------


## D-elphine

ouai sur la photo elle fait longue comme je ne suis pas éleveuse je m' en fous que la chienne soit mal positionnée, je peux montrer d'autres photos où elle parait pas si longue (c'est juste sa position)

rien que pour le côté gueulard, c'est affreux ! même fermée à l' intérieur ça aboit lol et c'est pas un aboiment de spitz  ::  et il aboit la nuit, la journée tu ne l' entends que s'il y a vraiment qq chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

d'ailleurs tu vois sur la 2ème photo, le chien noir et feu que tu as posté il est évident qu'il a été toiletté (lavé, souffler pour arrondir le poil et couper pour la forme ronde), dingue toiletter un dogue du tibet !

----------


## D-elphine

> oui je me doute que celui à est toiletté, mais je la trouve jolie quand meme, par contre j'irais pas le faire
> 
> et alors, toi, tu a l'impression que ca a plus besoin de se depenser que ce qu'il s'en dit ? Tu peux me parler de tes habitudes avec ta chienne ?
> 
> Siç deja je peux avoir le detail, genre combien de temps en balade, si accès a un jardin chez toi, combien elle mangeait
> 
> si ca ne te remue pas trop evidemment
> 
> 
> ...


lol pour l' aboiment ça voulait dire qu'avec un dogue c'est "un peu" + puissant. 

je ne sais pas ce qu'il se dit mais je pense que c'est un chien (bon après je parles pas des chiens hyper lourd qui ont du mal à se trainer), dynamique, pas sportif au sens courrir des heures mais marcher longtemps oui (attention à la chaleur), il est endurant, tenu en laisse car un peu fugueur (il reste pas coller il n' a pas de limite il explore donc risque de se barrer), pour manger je peux pas te dire vraiment mais vu la taille du chien il se contente de vraiment peu et cela ne doit pas t'inquiéter s'il ne mange pas de plusieurs jours à partir du moment où il va bien (vraiment ça m 'avait tellement fait faire soucis que jeune je lui faisais faire des prises de sang pour savoir si ça allait)

jardin obligatoire, on va quand même pas le mettre en appart il en souffrirait, ma chienne avait accès à l'intérieur mais elle avait besoin d'être dehors sous la pluie (j'avais renoncé à l' engueuler pour entrer, elle aimait être assise sous la pluie ou en boule), dans le vent, au pire elle était mieux dedans seulement quand il faisait chaud.
en extérieur c'est sociable avec les autres chiens mais chez lui c'est pas tjs évident

----------


## D-elphine

il supportera l' attache mais je pense que c'est pas l'idéal, effectivement c'est pas un chien collant mais il sera tjs en train de t'observer dans la jardin de loin alors que par exple certains autres chiens sont quasiment fourrés sur nous

et je viens d' aller voir le poids d'un mâle que je connais très très bien, un peu plus de 60 kgs, même les grands mâles de cet élevage font moins de 70.

----------


## Taysa

> Celui qui refourgue ses carlins à n'importe qui quand il en a marre d'élever cette race (c'est à dire tous les cinq ans environ ... et hop on rachète l'année suivante) ?


Ca s'adressait a moi ? Je crois pas qu'il fasse de carlins non

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Ca s'adressait a moi ? Je crois pas qu'il fasse de carlins non


Oui c'était pour  toi parce que la personne dont je parle est pas loin de chez toi. Par contre j'ai demandé à google il semblerait qu'il a arrêté l'élevage, plus rien à ce sujet pour les 2 races
Attends, MP parce que bon.

----------


## Taysa

Non non mais c'est pas quelqu'un proche de chez moi ! 
Indice : c'est un modo sur le forum vert  ::  

je le connais pas personnelement mais c'est le seul "intelligent" a avoir compris qu'a l'epoque je trollais sur le forum suite aux histoires "familiales" et j'adorais le boulot qu'il faisait avec ses chiens etc

----------


## D-elphine

> ah, les documentations gonflent donc beaucoup les poids, bon après je m'en fous hein xD


oui surtout sur les sites généraux et c'est pareil pour toutes les races




> Oui c'était pour  toi parce que la personne dont je parle est pas loin de chez toi. Par contre j'ai demandé à google il semblerait qu'il a arrêté l'élevage, plus rien à ce sujet pour les 2 races
> Attends, MP parce que bon.


il y a une éleveuse qui fait du multi races, je l' ai appris par hasard alors qu'elle avait très bonne réputation en Dt, elle avait 2 sites dont 1 pas très bien référencé et pas très complet uniquement pour les races commerciales




> je le connais pas personnelement mais c'est le seul "intelligent" a avoir compris qu'a l'epoque je trollais sur le forum suite aux histoires "familiales" et j'adorais le boulot qu'il faisait avec ses chiens etc


ah j' avais compris le contraire à savoir que tu le connaissais pas mal, on ne devrait pas se baser sur une impression via un forum pour conseiller un éleveur

----------


## D-elphine

oui oui j' avais compris qu'il serait à l' attache quand tu es dehors, et ça je pense qu'ils peuvent s'y faire (un peu d'attache même si moi je ne le ferais pas) mais le minimum c'est d'avoir son propre terrain pour qu'il y passe le plus clair de son temps en fait puisqu'ils ne sont pas fait pour vivre dedans même s'ils y viennent un peu

----------


## Taysa

Je le connais pas mal via le forum  ::  il est vrai qu'on peut se tromper sur les gens ca c'est certain mais y'a quand meme des "indices" qui ne trompent pas !

----------


## D-elphine

ah moi je suis plus septique quand même sur internet on ne montre que ce que tu veux voir, ce qui est bon à montrer,  des fois de visu tu as des surprises (souvent en élevage même avec des races rares)

xaros si tu veux en voir vas plutot chez les gens car en expo c'est pas significatif mis à part pour le physique

----------


## Taysa

Iui je suis d'accord tu peux avoir des surprises mais par exemple en staff sans avoir vu les elevages je suis capable de te dire ou allez ou non apres c'est ca aussi les forums tout se dis  ::

----------


## Zaély

Sur FB à l'instant, "Dogue Allemand Notre"https://www.facebook.com/dogueallemand.notre diffuse pour un dogue du Tibet (OK chien chat) qui cherche une FA pour Juillet et Août.. Ya pas + d'infos sur la région etc, mais j'ai pensé à Xaros !

----------


## Zaély

C'est une nana qui partageait sur leur page pour un tibetain.. ils ont dû faire le ménage et supprimer :/ désolée

----------


## falquito

bonsoir excusez moi ce sont vos bergers ils sont magnifiques j en possede egalement deux de la meme portee j aimerai pouvoir echanger avec vous nos connaissances  en vous remerciant par avance

----------


## Zaély

C'est une nana qui partageait sur leur page pour un tibetain.. ils ont dû faire le ménage et supprimer :/ désolée

----------


## falquito

bonsoir excusez moi ce sont vos bergers ils sont magnifiques j en possede egalement deux de la meme portee j aimerai pouvoir echanger avec vous nos connaissances  en vous remerciant par avance

----------

